# Ex IUI girls TTC Jan-June 2010 Catch-up & Chat Part 3



## nickym

Happy Chatting Ladies...

Could someone please let me know if you would like your topic header changing .....

xx


----------



## Winegum

Bookmarking


----------



## kdb




----------



## fred73

Bookmarking too but loving kdb's post


----------



## Scaralooloo

Bookmarking. Off to France later, just wanted to say Bon Voyage & see you when i get back. 

Kdb - hoping there might be some exciting news on my return xxxx

Love & hugs to you all, 
Scaralooloo xxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Bookmarking. Off to France later, just wanted to say Bon Voyage & see you when i get back. 

Kdb - hoping there might be some exciting news on my return xxxx

Love & hugs to you all, 
Scaralooloo xxxx


----------



## cat1608

Bookmarking


Have a good weekend one and all x


----------



## commutergirl

*Beanie* - I agree with all the other girls; supporting each other is what we are here for! I would never have thought how much support I could find here from "strangers" (which you all no longer are).
Being infertile is something you do not shed, and we have all been through the same. I am thinking of you and hope your dream will soon come true.  

*Fred* - re grandmas, mine is nearly 93 and has been ill for quite a while (two years ago it seemed to be a matter of days, but she is still with us). My first goal was to be able to let her know that I was pregnant. When she tells my aunt, who lives with her, that she is tired of living, my aunt keeps telling her "but you must meet CG's babies".
So I'll be so pleased to introduce the boys to her, and I hope that there will always be some milestone she must see to keep her wanting to live.
Yes, in a way they are still squatters  ! But you are right, they are still welcome&#8230; a few nights ago I went back into our bedroom after cleaning bottles, and I felt just so full of love in seeing my three men asleep... 

*Sarah* - Too late now, but have a lovely time! 

*Cat* - great to hear that the boys are thriving. No, I don't believe that nurseries have BOGOF offers  , although they do twin discounts&#8230; yet, what with working hours and money we think we'll need to go for a nanny, although we haven't made a move towards finding one yet.

*Loopdy* - I am totally with you about the general attitude towards breastfeeding; some people are horribly patronising, and don't seem to realise that "forcing" people to breastfeed, or making them feel bad mothers if they don't, will only cause stress and misery. 
I have a feeling that mothers of twins are seen more sympathetically, but still I have come across some rather annoying people - eg, a midwife running a "breastfeeding cafe'" who stated rather bluntly that the boys had taken a "bad habit" of drinking from a bottle and should be retrained to put some effort into feeding by lapping from a beaker as they had done in their first few days&#8230; thank you, but this was easily done when they were drinking 20 ml, but not when they were drinking 6 times more! On the other hand, another MW running a breastfeeding cafe' was lovely, and even came to our home to give us tips. I gave up pretty soon though, as I couldn't even find the time to try to latch them on with the right timing (when they were very hungry they would just get upset because they wanted to eat there and then, and when they weren't hungry there was no point in trying!).

*Trying* - TBH I don't know how THEY manage to stuff so much into themselves&#8230; it would be like me drinking 2 to 3 litres every 3-4 hours!  but they quickly ramped up from 160 ml to 200 ml in one or two weeks, and it was clear that 160 was not enough&#8230; there was an episode when one was screaming all afternoon, apart from a short spell when I fed him&#8230; turned out he was desperately hungry, and when I fed him I had kept him on a lower amount because I thought he had an upset tummy  (he wasn't showing any of the typical signs, such as sucking his hands, etc)! BTW, I liked your "little barracuda" definition&#8230; we call one of ours "the water pump" 

AFM - big day yesterday: I took the boys (turned into genuine Commuterbabies) into work by train to introduce them to my colleagues. Everybody was warm and lovely, they were cuddled and wheeled around in their buggy&#8230; and I felt quite proud about taking them for their first long-distance trip all by myself (it was a carefully planned military operation  , and people complimented me on my bravery!). So I now feel confident about taking them to a greater distance from home than I can manage without bringing a feed; the world is our oyster!  
Have a lovely weekend!

Commutergirl


----------



## amethyst_uk

I thought I'd lost you all!


Bookmarking for now!


----------



## Loopdy

Hi ladies

I am being rubbish, how do I bookmark?!  I lost all my bookmarks and have had to start again!   

Hope everyones Monday is going well.   

Be back later for a longer response...

Loopdy and Little Boo
xxx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Loopdy - I don't think we can bookmark anymore - unless anyone else has found out how?


----------



## kdb

The bookmark button is now back where it was...


----------



## commutergirl

Wow, I have just discovered bookmarks!


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hi ladies

I hope that you, your babies and bumps are all doing well.

I have a question I hope some of you may be able to help me with.  3 weeks before our unexpected BFP DH and I booked a holiday to Sri Lanka and I wondered if any of you could give me advise on how to make my 12 hour flight as bearable as possible.  I'll be about 17 weeks when we go, and apart from drinking water and walking the aisles a lot I wondered if any of you that have flown whilst pg have any other advise?

Thank you!


----------



## kdb

Hi Amethyst... Sri Lanka, WOW!  Am v v jealous!  Have wanted to go there for many years.

I flew to NZ when I was 17w pregnant and it was fine.  Not uncomfortable at all.  Yes, you need to drink extra water and get up and about at least every hour - but I would also recommend flight socks.  I used them before I was pg and love them - but they are essential for when you are pg.  Scholl is the best brand and you can buy some on Amazon for about £12.

Enjoy!


----------



## dixie13

Hello ladies,

sorry I've been quiet for so long, I've spent every spare moment trying to finish off all the course work I had left to do, it's been hard work but I'm finally done!!

Milo is doing great, he's a very active little man and there's no stopping him now when he's commando crawling and pulling himself up to stand!

I've been keeping an eye on you all but still have a lot of catching up to do...... will be back with personals when I'm up to speed!

Dixie
xx


----------



## commutergirl

Hi all,

Funny how this thread keeps silent for weeks and then has surges of activity!
How's everybody doing?

*Amethyst* - I don't have any suggestions, just wanted to say that I am also very jealous!  I guess that as long as you are feeling well just stick to the usual recommendations of drinking a lot and moving around.
Last spring I had to cancel a trip to a conference in the States, but it was later on in my pregnancy and I was feeling rather bulky - plus, it would have involved rearranging several work commitments, and I was feeling guilty enough about dumping stuff on my colleagues during my maternity leave, so it was not only about the flight. So&#8230; have fun! 

*Dixie* - lovely to hear from you.   Milo must be a big boy now! Well done on keeping up your studies; I have recently submitted a long overdone paper (just because the early arrival of the boys had interrupted it when it was half written, otherwise I think I would have just written it off) and it felt such a big burden, as well as a big relief when I submitted it!

*Winegum* - Look forward to hearing about your CRGH appointment!   

*Kdb* -           ! Keep us posted!

Hi to everybody else! Hope you are all having nice weekends.

AFM - I am finding that after my MIL has left I am very busy but A LOT more relaxed, and am finding more and more time to enjoy the boys rather than just "doing things". I have been in touch with a local twin group and I am seeing some mums for lunch next week (will be good fun - a bunch of mums and double buggies!). I also went to a baby massage class; the boys were a bit disruptive though&#8230; 

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## joeyrella

Wow KDB not long now, I'm so excited for you!

Commutergirl - sounds like you and the commuter babies are getting into the swing of it.  Its lovely having family to help out, but sometimes easier when you have the house back to yourself.  Hope you and the other twin mummies don't cause too much disruption!

Dixie - lovely to see your update.  I bet Milo is full of action now.  So lovely when they start to move around, but my goodness you need eyes in the back of your head. 

Amethyst -  no advice but I am very jealous of your plans.  It sounds lovely, hope you have a fab time.

 to everyone else.  Hope you are all doing well.  AFM William is commando crawling everywhere, he's a lazy boy though and is showing no signs of wanting to crawl.  He's 23lb now so a right lump to carry around.  We are spending our time endlessly wondering if we should have more TX or not.  Has anyone else had any thoughts?


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to say hello after my week off which was pretty eventful! Started off with our car being vandalised the night before we were due to drive to France, meaning that we lost a day of our hols    Never mind we eventually got away and although the weather was pretty grim for most of the week we enjoyed ourselves.

Hope everyone is well and babies, bumps are happy and those txing & resting are enjoying some sunshine. 

Love and kisses to you all,
Scaralooloo

P.S: I just booked my Antenatal classes this morning for early November...£242 they cost me!!!


----------



## Loopdy

Morning all

Scaraloo - glad to her that you got off to your holidays without further delay.  That was so awful what they did, bad enough to have to deal with but when it messes up your holiday.  Sorry to hear the weather was pants too.  We had the same in Majorca and considered coming home early but stuck it out for the last few days and the weather picked up.  Wow, £242 for your classes.  I have to say that I really enjoy ours, we have a really good bunch of people and we seem to do a lot of laughing!  I hope that we can start a group when all the babies come along to share experiences.  I did think it was a lot of money but really glad we are doing it.  

Joeyrella - wow, time seems to have flown by!  He sounds so cute crawling round everywhere although have to had to start moving things in your house out of the way of little hands?!  With regard to your comment about starting tx again.  DH and I have already discussed this and we have said that once our precious Little Boo arrives we don't want to leave it more than 9 months or so before we start again to give ourselves the best chance.  I think the pressure will be off the second time round but sure it will still feel like a rollercoaster.  Do you think you will try again?

Commutergirl - glad you're enjoying being around other twin mums, I bet you have so much to talk about with them and it's always nice to show them off to other mums.  There are a lot of classes like baby massage at our Sure Start Centre.  Looking forward to doing all that stuff.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all having a good week thus far.

AFM - Had another NCT class last night and am really enjoying them, we've got a great bunch of people.  Nursery is now done, as in decorated and we're really pleased with it.  Got to get my nanas rocking chair dipping and repainted and the woman has been to do the window dressing, can't wait!!!  Really enjoying every minute of being pregnant and trying to stay fit with swimming although I do get the occasional cramp under my bump when I stand after swimming, not nice!  I still can't quite believe that in a few months after over 5 years we will have our baby.  I wonder at what point it really does sink in!

Lots of love
Loopdy
xxxxxx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

KDB, just saw your ticker! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! Welcome to the world, Daniel. Lots of kisses and hope mum's doing ok.
XXXXXXXXX


----------



## commutergirl

*Kdb* - WOWWWW!           
Congratulations to you and DH, and a warm welcome to Daniel - particularly from his near-homonymous Daniele, who came into our lives along with his brother three months ago!
Hope you are all doing well    

Commutergirl


----------



## commutergirl

Ok, more relaxed now after reading about the new arrival...

*Joeyrella* - 23 lbs!  What are you feeding him?
Re "the next one", we'll probably stop here; I think I would struggle with three small babies, and being 40 this year I don't think it would be practical (or sensible) to wait for too long. But I already regret not having another pregnancy or re-living these amazing first months of my babies. Another issue is that we had some embryos frozen last year, and I am really struggling with the thought that they are potential new babies, and don't know what to do with them. Even leaving aside all ethical discussions on whether they are life or not, they certainly are potential babies, so precious particularly if I think of all our past history, and I cannot bear the thought of getting rid of them.

*Loopdy* - glad that you are enjoying your classes. I didn't go to any NCT ones, and my hospital organised a series of workshops, rather than a proper course, so I always met different people and didn't have a chance to make friends. We'll see how these twin groups go&#8230; So far I enjoyed my first mums' lunch, and they seem quite active.
Love the fact that you are using your gran's rocking chair. In my family we have a crib that was used by my sister, myself, all our cousins, the babies of some friends of the family and is now being used by the next generation. Unfortunately it was impractical to bring it over here - plus it couldn't be used by two, plus my cousin's baby is currently using it - but I love the idea of things that remain in the family across the generations.

*Sarah* - welcome back! Glad that you managed to enjoy your holiday despite the weather and the bad start with your car being vandalised. How are you feeling?  

Love to all

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Kdb - Congratultions to both you and dh


----------



## cat1608

KDB - congrats on the birth of Daniel. May he bring you love and joy and happiness in abundance. No better feeling in the world   


xx


----------



## joeyrella

Just a quick one to say      congratulations KDB on the birth of your little boy, I'm so happy for you.  Can't wait to hear the full details x x x
Another one down, who's next!?


----------



## Loopdy

KDB - fantastic news on the birth of Daniel.  I hope you are both well.  I think I've just missed your post about your big day.  Sending you lots of love. xx   

Loopdy
xxx


----------



## kdb

Hi girls, sorry but I had neglected to post the birth announcement on this thread and for the past couple of days we've had no broadband so couldn't update you.

Daniel Nathan B was born five days early on Friday 22 July. 

It happened very quickly... waters broke at 8am, contractions began a couple hours later, got to the hospital just after 6pm to find I was fully dilated





















(No wonder paracetamol wasn't having much effect!!) Got started on the gas and air, then into the pool to push him out at 7.22pm 

We've been home since Saturday and... wow... I can't lie, it is hard work but worth every second!

xoxo


----------



## Scaralooloo

Kdb - Can't wait to meet the lil fella, gorgeous pics on **. You look so unbelievably happy   I did laugh about your story about you baking cakes in the afternoon a couple of hours before you give birth...only you    How was UCH everything you hoped for? Did you get a tour of the birthing unit prior to the birth? I've not seen it yet, but must admit I'm very tempted by it, like the idea of a water birth. Are you managing to BF? Hope you're not too tired out.    

Sorry just a short post from me. Hope everyone is well and looking forward to the weekend, I know I am, I'm shattered! Got my godsons 3rd birthday party tomorrow so that should be fun, I've bought him a mini accordian as he loves music so his mum and dad will love me   

Have a gorgeous weekend one and all,
Scaralooloo

P.s: Got my 22wk scan on Tuesday, really hope my wee man is growing nicely and all is normal


----------



## fred73

Just lost my reply so this will be even shorter   

Congratulations to kdb on your new arrival         Really pleased to hear you had a quick arrival and that you are both settling in at home.

I promise to catch up more next week, did explain why in the disappearing post!, but hope you all have a good weekend


----------



## Loopdy

Hey ladies

A bit quiet on here at the mo.  Just thought I would share something with you all.  DH and I have decided to plan for a home birth and hire a birthing pool.  I had some fears about giving birth which were being left alone for periods of time (which resulted in a friend having the most tragic of outcomes), not being able to use the birth pool at the hospital and then if Boo came out of hours as it were, DH having to go home soon after.  All of these fears are alleviated by having Boo at home.  I've done some asking around of midwives and a friend who's a newly qualified who spent 3 months with a new team carrying out home births.  She said it was amazing.  They also said that the husband really gets involved and we would love that.

While I trust this isn't for everyone and we all know how valuable our babies are after what we've, going through.  I am so excited about it!  We are really lucky as we only live about 15 mins from the nearest hospital too.

Hope you are all well ladies.

Lots of love
Loopdy and Little Boo
xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Loopdy - Good for you, one of my friends had all 3 of her kids at home and highly recommends it and another friend had her lil boy at home and said it was a wonderful experience. I would loved to have considered it but unfortunately I live in a small 1 bedroomed flat and more importantly I have Strep B which means the minute my waters break I have to go into hospital and have intravenous antibiotics adminstered throughout the whole labour    You'll feel nice and relaxed in your own house   

Got my 22wk scan tomorrow    hope everything is ok with my wee man. Will let you all know how I get on.

Hope everyone else is fine and Kdb I hope you and Daniel are settling in well together...more pics on ** please   

Scaralooloo xxxx


----------



## cat1608

Scaralooloo,


Hope all goes well tomorrow with the scan - enjoy and let us know how it goes xx


----------



## fred73

Scaralooloo - hope your little boy is behaving himself today so you get some good pictures. Our 20 week scan is 3 weeks today and I can't wait!


----------



## Loopdy

Hey Fred - just a quickie.  I was about 16 weeks when we went for a private scan and got the most amazing DVD lasting half an hour of Little Boo moving around.  It's something we really treasure and it was a good gestation to get it done as you get quite a lot of baby on the screen to see.  At one point saw Little Boo stretch their legs out fully, that was just brilliant!  Little Boo also gave us "jazz hands!" and we were able to count every finger and thumbs!  I think we went with Baby Bond who have places nationally.

Scaraloo - looking forward to hearing how amazing your scan was babe!!

Hi to everyone else, hope you having a great day.

AFM - off to NCT again tonight, breast feeding this evening, yikes!!

Lots of love   
Loopdy and Little Boo
xxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hello all...just to let you know all is well with our wee man. He's growing perfectly and all is normal. Think he's going to be a handful though as he was being very vocal, singing or chatting away and he's already rebelling against authority and wouldn't behave for the sonographer...ha ha! We're just so delighted that all is well...I can breathe again. I've got a low lying placenta, so have to go back at 34wks to check that it's moved up. Xx


----------



## kdb

Sarah - so glad your scan went well and that bubba is healthy and strong    I had a low lying placenta and an extra scan at 34w but it had moved up, as most do, so I'm sure yours will too.  Nice to have the extra scan though!

To answer your Qs from an earlier post...

> Yes, very happy with UCLH and especially with the birth centre.

> Nope, they don't do tours of the birth centre or the labour ward due to privacy issues, but they have a 360 degree virtual tour of rooms from both on their website.  Also, at the hospital ante-natal class (HIGHLY recommended - I found it more worthwhile than the NCT classes) the midwife showed us some video of both the BC and the labour ward on her iPhone.  As long as you are classed as low-risk you'll be allowed to use the birthing centre.  There are only 3-4 births per day there, on average, and you get to stay in a private room, with your DH on a pull-out bed (as opposed to being on a ward with three other women if you're in the labour ward).

> I had never contemplated a water birth but at the AN class the midwife mentioned that the water not only acts as pain relief but also can soften your skin and reduce the risk of tearing (my biggest fear).  It is also very gentle on the baby (which appealed to my DH).  As soon as I got into the water I felt instant relief... but I would recommend getting in sooner than I did.  I was only in there for about 15 mins, for the pushing phase.

> Yes, we are BF.  My (.Y.) have never been this big before so I am loving it!  Daniel was a star at feeding and we started a couple of hours after he was born (once I finally stopped feeling sick from the gas & air).

More pics to come on **, I just need to find time to resize them....

Thank you again for the card!  That was very sweet of you xoxo


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Having a hot day at work and trying to work out if it is the air con being rubbish or just a side effect of pregnancy!!

Loopdy - thanks for the info on your scan. We also had a private scan at 12+5 weeks at FMC in London as it was recommended by a FF as you also get a dvd. We were really pleased with it as he spent so long checking the baby whereas NHS one the next day was rubbish! Every time I watch the dvd I notice different things so really pleased to have had it done and we are going back at 21 weeks for another. I was planning an extra at 30 weeks as couldn't wait until the end to see our little star again but as I am now classed as high risk, I get extra ones at 28, 32 and 36 weeks anyway so that should save some pennies   Reallly impressed with your decision to go for a home birth. I have heard so many good things about it and wanted to consider it but DH not so keen   However now due to fibroids I don't have a choice but to be in hospital anyway and may even be a c section. Hope the breast feeding class went well!

scaralooloo - so you not only got to see your little boy but also learnt about his cheeky personality too   Great news that all is looking ok and think of it as a bonus that you get another scan at 34 weeks   

CG - sounds as if your 2 are keeping you busy   Have you get any more twin meetings lined up? We have also talked a little bit about our frosties and my DH seems to think we are going to have 8 children now   Maybe if I was 17 rather than 37..... think we will wait until we have our little star with us for a few months before thinking any more though.

Amethyst - have you had your 12 week scan yet? I believe you are about 5 weeks behind me and scarlooloo is 5 weeks ahead so think it would be due about now?

Hi to everyone else and hope you are coping ok with the hot weather   

AFM - not much to report except never seem to have time to post on here any more!! Still feeling sick (and occasionally being sick) mornings and evenings but not as bad during the day and just expecting it to last to the end. Stupidly went to Manchester for work last Tuesday, drove up Monday night as realised that I couldn't do it in a day any more, spent all day walking round the airport and then drove home. Could hardly walk on Wednesday or thursday due to back ache and sore legs!!!! Won't be doing that again! Had consultant appt last week and I have been listed as high risk but added benefit is extra scans. Now booked in for GTT as well as scan at 28 weeks plus she is monitoring my thyroid which is good. Also saw midwife on Thursday and heard the heartbeat which made me feel much better. DH is wishing the time away but I am hoping it doesn't go too quickly as still so much to do at work!!

Wishing everyone a good week x x


----------



## Scaralooloo

Kdb - Thanks for all the info about UCH, I will ask my midwife about the birthing centre at my 28wk appt. Not sure if I'll be allowed a water birth because of my strep b but hoping I can as I would love to give it a go. I've bookedy myself in for NCT classes in early November, but I might look at doing the hospital ones as well if you recommend them that highly. Hope Daniel is thriving and you're not too tired.   

Fred - Great to hear from you and I'm so happy to hear that everything is going well despite the sickness. It'll all be worth it in the end    

I'm melting in this heat    I have a constant battle with people in my office about the air conditioning as most people don't like it on and it's the only thing that keeps me cool...so I'm trying to use the compromising tactic. Got another hospital appointment tomorrow with a consultant tomorrow...haven't a clue what it's for or what they're going to do!

Anyway hope you're all well    

Love and hugs,
Scaralooloo xxxx


----------



## kdb

Hi S - oh pants, no with Strep B I am pretty sure you won't be able to use the pool due to the IV antiBs, but you may still be able to go to the birthing centre (and therefore have DH stay the night).

The hospital AN class is just one day (we did it on a Sunday) and was excellent; I can't praise it highly enough.  NCT is ok but the hospital one includes info specific to the hospital - eg, policies / timings for getting an epidural, etc etc - so is much more relevant in terms of where you are giving birth.

I know what you mean about the heat... normally I love it but right now it is v hard to keep our little man cool.

xoxo


----------



## princess29

Oh my gosh I havnt been on this thread for ages and we have a new home   amazing how far along some of you are now, and KD you have had a baby boy!!! Massive congratuations to you hun, lovely name.   and scaralooloo your having a boy too, wonderful! I will try to come on here more and keep as it is so hard to catch up! You are all chatterboxes.  

I have news, I am in for egg collection on Monday   everything looks great 15 lovely sized follies, and a lining of 9.1 at my 8 day scan, the clinic seem pleased, so I'm very excited at the moment! Finished work today for three weeks if all goes well and I'm pleased because I'm starting to feel it now! 

So just though I would update you all.


----------



## Scaralooloo

Princess - So lovely to hear from you as I've been wondering how you're getting on. Wow, egg collection on Monday how exciting    I hope that out of those juicy follicles you get a good batch of healthy eggs, you should do with that amount. Keep positive and I really hope that we're celebrating some good news with you in a few weeks time. Good luck on Monday and enjoy   

Kdb - Had a consultants appt yesterday and I brought up the water birth idea and she didn't see it being a problem necessarily but she did say it would all depend on the day and what they midwives felt was appropriate. So I'm not going to rule it our just yet...hurrah   

Hope you all have good weekends ahead of you....Kdb everyday must be a good one for you at the moment. I've got a friends 40th tomorrow and then all being well hopefully going to buy our pram on Sunday   

Love and hugs,
Scaralooloo xxxx


----------



## fred73

Princess - I was also wondering how you were getting on and great news about your follies   Hope all goes well on Monday and looking forward to hearing the results plus don't forget we are all here to try and keep you sane during the 2ww   

Scaralooloo - let me know what pram you get as DH is obsessed with them at the moment!!! You'd think he was buying a new car   

Have a good weekend all. We are off to Peterborough for DH's aunts birthday so will be sharing our news with a few more family members plus kiddicare has a massive store just round the corner from their house so would be rude not to pop in for a look round


----------



## princess29

Thank girls you are all so nice!! 

So I am in Monday at 9.15 for EC at 10am   I'm so tired now I was in bed at half 8 last night! Going to have a quiet weekend and having some acu for a boost before collection on Sunday. I'm getting nervous now and Hubby is too! He's worried about coming in to theatre with me, I have said I don't mind him not but then if this works what's he going to do when I'm in labour.   did your other halfs come in? 

Scaralooloo, pram shopping! Should be fun, I've got my eye on an i candy if this all works out!   i will be waiting to hear what you hace choosen! Have a nice party too. 

Fred, have a lovely time sharing your news, so exciting!! And yes it would be very rude not too.


----------



## commutergirl

Hi ladies,

*Loopdy* - I would have loved a water birth, but as a twin pregnancy is considered at risk it was not an option. Not sure if I would have chosen a home birth, but it is clear that your experiences and attitude make it just the right thing for you, so I am sure it will be an amazing experience.   

*Fred* - Sickness may still go, don't give up hopes! I went on probably until 18-20 weeks, and it slowly faded away, apart from being sick every working day (funnily enough, if I got up at the same time but had to go elsewhere for work I wasn't sick - clearly the boys didn't like my workplace!  ) - but I was sick and then went on to have a normal day.
We are having an "official" twin event in a couple of weeks' time; the lady who chairs the group is very resourceful and I don't know where she finds the time  . I am also going to take the boys to a (non-twin) playgroup; I thought it would be a chance to meet other people, and also to gather information on childcare, which at the moment we are burying our heads in the sand about.
Re "the next ones" and age, when the boys still used to wake up several times per night and we were rather knackered, my DH said "there is a reason why you have kids aged 20 rather than aged 40!". 

How was your trip and shopping?
Take good care of yourself, will you?   Don't overdo it! (said by one who would have worked and trampled up and down trains until a few weeks before giving birth&#8230

*Sarah* - Lovely to hear that everything is going well. Scans are SO amazing. I am still wondering whether the baby who was in the yoga position of the plough at one of our scans was Marco, who now often does the "plank" position...
Although I don't know how the NCT classes are, I agree with Kdb that at the hospital one you are likely to be explained all their policies and procedures, so it is definitely worth going - at mine (St Thomas') the MW even gave us tips on cheaper car parks than the hospital one (not an issue for us as we don't have a car&#8230, and info such as which way to go when you get to the hospital to give birth at night and the normal route to the birth centre is closed (useful for us as we got there at 3AM).
Great that the cons did not rule out a water birth for you!  
Which buggy did you eventually buy?

*Princess* - ready steady go!    for Monday. Keep us posted!

*Kdb* - Have an amazing time with little Daniel.   

AFM - sadly, the boys won't have a chance to meet their great-grandmother, who passed away last week. My only consolation is that I am told that she talked about them a lot, and they (together with two great-granddaughters also born in the last year and the two older ones) were one of the things that kept her going. Although these days are full of memories and images of our time together, I tell myself that we should toast to a person who had a long and full life, and grateful that her head was perfectly working until the last minute.
The boys have taken not only to sleep 7-8 hours at night, but to interact with things and with us, and to giggle. I love them more and more every minute! We got their passports sorted and are going to Italy in just over two weeks' time.
My mum is here at the moment. She is really helpful, and nice company, but sometimes I realise that I am a bit of a control freak as I tend to have the approach "it is easier for me to do things myself than explaining to you how to do it" (which is actually one of my mum's key sentences&#8230  .

Love to all, and enjoy your weekends!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning all,

CG - I'm so sorry to hear about your Great Grandmother   but I'm sure she is looking down on you all and smiling that you are so happy. I hope you have a wonderful time in Italy, the boys will be spoilt rotten.   

Princess - Wishing you all the luck and love in the world for today   

Fred - Hope you had fun this weekend sharing your news   

AFM -  Well I bought my pram/travel system, carrycot/buggy/changing bag/foot muff/ car seat "Mammas & Pappas Solo", cot, mattress, moses basket (Hodge Podge range) and Baby rocker (Hodge Podge range) yesterday. Spent a small fortune but managed after some hardcore negotioating to save a total of £250. Took home the moses basket and rocker but everything else will be picked up at the end of October. So exciting, can't believe we've made our big purchases already. 

Hope everyone else is well?

Love and hugs,
Scaralooloo xxxx


----------



## princess29

Hi girls, 

Well I'm back, EC went kind of ok, my right side was fine they got 4 eggs and then went to the right side got another egg and according to Hubby when they retreived that egg my bladder moved and a big blood vessel was in front of it, they prodded around to get it to move and pushed on my stomach a lot but it didn't budge so got another doctor in to try. At this point apparently I was trying to lift my head up too see what was happening and they had to give me more sedation to stop me!  

They then basically showed Hubby the screen and said if they carried on and hit this blood vessel I could die   and they were happy with the 5 they had so stopped collection. 

I am a bit dissapointed with the amount altho Hubby said everybody in theatre was happy so am trying not to get down  

I am in a bit of pain now from
all the messing around on my tummy and groggy from all the medication so am in bed resting. 

I am   that we have some fertilise the clinic said we should here by 10am tommorrow. Xxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Oh Princess that sounds very dramatic    poor you. Make sure you rest up plenty and get DH to do all the running around. 

Don't be despondent, 5 eggs is still good. You only need one of those to make a baby.   lets pray that those little beauties do their stuff overnight and you get some good news in the morning.  

Look after yourself,
Scaralooloo xx


----------



## princess29

Thankyou scaralooloo I'm just really worried now that it is a going to go wrong. Xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

I didn't have loads of egg, in the end I ended up with 3 blastos. 2 put back in and 1 frozen. And now look at where I am. So don't give up, just relax, watch a nice film, have some nice food and get an early night and see what tomorrow brings. No point getting yourself worked up.


----------



## princess29

Your right hun, it's just so hard isn't it! And fustrating as they could have got more from the left side. Just trying to rest  right now! Xxx


----------



## fred73

Princess - just logged on to see how you are doing and brilliant news with your 5 eggs    Think we always want more but as scaralooloo said you only need 1 so    you get great fertilization tonight and then tomorrow you will feel more relaxed    As they say on my clinic thread, I am sure the Barry White will be playing in the lab tonight while your eggs and DH's swimmers get it on    Take it easy now    

Will catch up with everyone else later in the week. Been approving Customer Claims since 12 and only just finished but if any of you ever want to know how to claim the maximum from an airline, some of the pax claims have given me some great ideas!!!!!


----------



## princess29

Hi Fred, thankyou for being positive, it's exactly what I need right now! You always here about people getting so many eggs so I started to worry!   I not really worried about frosted as long as we get to transfer for this cycle.   you did make me   with your Barry White song!! 

Think I'm going to go down and have some dinner and watch a film with hubs. Xxx


----------



## cat1608

Well done Princess! 5 is fantastic - and as we all know it only takes the 1!!!!


You take care and look after yourself and we are all sending lots of          and        that this is your time


Cxx


----------



## princess29

Thankyou Cat, just can't wait until 10am tommorrow, I hope they call on time else they will get one of these   also   I'm going to sleep! How are you little boys doing? Xxx


----------



## princess29

Got the call, could hardly speak as was nearly in tears,   but good news we have 3 that fertilised!    1 was abnormal and the other died.

So they are bring me back in tomorrow, not sure if I will be having 1 or 2 put back in yet, the nurse pretty much sounded like it was our choice. 

Acupunture tommorrow at 9.30 then straight in after for ET at 11.30. I'm over the moon, and cannot believe we have finally made it here. Pray for my embies to stick. Xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Princess -       that's great news it really is. Full steam ahead for you now...hurrah for your lovely little embabies   . Now enjoy today and make sure you're nice and relaxed for tomorrow      . Get yourself a good comedy for watching after ET, seemingly laughter is a great thing in fertility. Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## joeyrella

Brilliant news Princess     


Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## princess29

Thanks girls!  

I am going to rest today and watch a film, and try to get some sleep as I'm very tired now! Xx


----------



## fred73

Great News Princess     Definitely needed some dancing bananas for your 3 embies!! Don't worry about the 1 or 2 choice as the clinic will guide you anyway so just relax for the rest of the day and enjoy your acu tomorrow       Oh and I was addicted to two and a half men for my 2ww so maybe the comedy does work   Let us know how you get on tomorrow


----------



## Loopdy

Fantastic news Princess!  It's such a sigh of relief after getting that call!!!  With us, it was our decision to always have 2 put back, I figured double the chance of success!!  But I'm sure your clinic will be on hand for advice.  Come on Embies, get multiplying!!!  Go embies!  Enjoy your film!     

Hi to everyone else.

Lots of love

Loopdy
and Little Boo
xxxx


----------



## commutergirl

Princess - great news! As Fred says, your clinic will advise you as to how many embryos is best to put back, and when... with me they suggested two without waiting for the blasto stage - and we got 100% success rate!   


    
Commutergirl


----------



## princess29

Thanks girls, you are all so lovely! 

After talking tonight we are going to go with two if we are allowed which I think they will as they won't be at blasto stage by tommorrow. I want the best chance of success and don't think the stakes are high on having any frosties so we are going to go for it! 

Going to try and get some rest now ready for tommorrow! Xx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Princess - I just want to wish you all the best for today.


----------



## princess29

Well I'm now PUPO!!!!  

Had two embies put back that the embrologist (sp) called very good! All went very smoothly, much better than Monday!!!  

Also spoke to the doctor about asprin and  heparin and she said that with my mc test results coming back clear it could cause more harm than good as apparently asprin can cause mc in people without problems?? Something I didn't know. So anyway she said she would let us decide and we are going to go it with just the presgerone. 

Had acu again this afternoon and now home in bed.  Xx


----------



## joeyrella

Yay, congratulations on being PUPO!


----------



## dixie13

Hello ladies,

I didn't get a chance to post again before going on holiday and had a few more pages to catch up on when I got back!

Firstly, massive congratulations to *KDB* and dh!!!! Well done! My brother is called Daniel, and I've always thought it was a good name! Enjoy this special time with your little man.   

*Commutergirl* - sorry to hear about your great grandmother  she is somewhere smiling down on you all.

That's brilliant that your boys sleep so well at night. Milo is still feeding every hour or two and I'm desperate for a good night's sleep! I have to do something about his sleeping habits, have been putting it off for long enough hoping it would sort itself out but it seems unlikely now&#8230;.. 

*Cat* - hope you and your boys are doing ok.  

*Joeyrella* - glad William is thriving - 23 lbs!!!! Yes it's hard work, I can't take my eyes off him now when he's crawling and hardly sits still at all. Re trying again - yes I think about it a lot and if I was younger I would have loved another child and a sibling for Milo, but as it is we are very grateful for having one healthy baby. I'm 40 now so the chances of conceiving are possibly even less than before, and because time is against us we would have to start trying pretty much straight away and I'm not ready yet. 

*Fred* - hope the sickness fades away soon - you're almost half way there!  

*Loopdy* - that's great that you're having a home birth, I know someone who did and loved the experience. I really wanted a water birth, I had strong contractions for a couple of days before going to hospital and when I eventually got into the water I had the most amazing feeling of calm and relaxation, the atmosphere was lovely with just me, dh and the midwife who popped in every so often. The lights were dimmed and we played music. Unfortunately Milo had other ideas and after eight hours in the pool it was clear that he wouldn't be born in water! If I would ever have another baby I would definitely go for a water birth.

*Sarah* - great news on your scan, isn't it amazing to see them move around?! Milo was very active when I carried him and he still is!!!

*Princess* - congratulations on being PUPO!!     

*Amethyst* - hope you and your bump are doing ok!  

*Winegum* - hope you're ok. Where are you re treatment?  

Beanie - hope you're ok.  

Hello to those I have missed.

Dixie
xx


----------



## Beanie3

Princess - Congrats on being pupo, wishing you all the best       

Well ladies have decided that if af shows herself in approx 10 days, then we are looking at calling it a day ttc naturally, but we are also discussing if we are going to go ahead with adoption or maybe accept its just meant to be with just the 2 of us. We realise that if we go ahead with adoption it could be at least 2 years until we maybe got our family which then going into out 40's..Gosh wish this decision was not so hard.

Wishing you all the best ladies
xxx


----------



## cat1608

Princess - fabulous news!!! Keeping all crossed that they stay sticky for you .


Beanie - keep everything crossed for you that af doesn't arrive in 10 days and you get your dream too.


Dixie - we are well thank you, hope you are too


Hi to everyone else


AFM - boys growing very fast and are 5 months now. I'm looking into childcare etc for when I go back to work    which I am already not looking forward to as I don't want to miss a minute of them. They change everyday and get even more gorgeous everytime I look at them. When they smile at me when they hear my voice, it just makes me melt. Never felt a love like it!!!


Speak soon


Cx


----------



## princess29

Thanks Joey! 

Hi Dixie, where did you go in holiday hun? Hope you had a lovely time. 

Beanie, really hope af stays away for you. It must be hard to decide to stop TTC, I read a book recently that was very good and insightful, it's called pink for a girl, I'm quite happy to post it too you if you would like to read it. 

Cat, your little boys sound wonderful! 5 months already, they grow so quick don't they!


----------



## princess29

Girls a quick question? How long did you rest or take it easy for after ET? It seems there is no answer and while I want to do what I should I don't want to be too silly about not doing stuff if that makes any sense?! Just wondered what you all did? Xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Princess -    congratulations on being PUPO such great news    I took a few days off after ET and then took it as easy as I could when I went back to work. I would suggest not overdoing it just to give yourself the best possible chance. If you can treat yourself to some nice things, just to take your mind off it all. I shall be keeping everything crossed for you over the next couple of weeks                       

Cat - your boys sound gorgeous    I bet the thought of going back to work must be heartbreaking for you but they will be absolutely fine and the time you do have with them will be even more precious   

Beanie - I    you don't get your AF this month but if you do decide to go down the adoption route can I just say my best friend did and they got the most gorgeous little boy last December and they are so, so happy. They matched them all so well and if you didn't know you would think he was their's as they do all look alike. It is a long process but so worth it, I think it took them from start to finish just over a year but that could have been speedied up, there was delays due to their social worker. Whatever the route you decide I wish you all the luck and love in the world and I hope you and DH will be happy   

Dixie - Hope you had a wonderful holiday? Interesting to hear about Milo being active in the womb as well as now, I wonder if my little man will be similiar    I just can't wait to meet him. Some days I get so emotional and excited at the thought of it all...I'm sure I'll be in pieces when he eventually does enter the world. I love the name Milo would you mind if I add it to my list?   

Hope all you other lovely ladies are well and happy. I'm off up to the Edinburgh Festival with work tomorrow, so it's a bit all go at the moment. Not ideal as I have a strained muscle in my right hand side which is extremely painful   

Love and hugs to you all,
Scaraloolooxxxxx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Thought I should catch up before a long weekend off work. Hurray!!! Not so good will be the trip to the dentist on Monday as have a dodgy tooth   

Princess - Congratulations on being PUPO   I was lucky in that our ET was on Easter Monday so I just worked the remaining 3 mornings that week from home so was able to take it really easy. I did have some family over for the royal wedding but didn't do anything as let everyone else do it so make sure you take it easy and let DH spoil you   

Scaralooloo - hope your right hand side gets better and try not to overdo it in Edinburgh   

Beanie - I also hope it is good news for you this month       but if you decide to move on to adoption I have heard lots of good stories from friends of friends so don't lose hope     

Dixie - good to hear from you and that Milo is doing well. Hope you manage to solve the sleeping issue   

Cat - hope you find some great childcare for the boys and think of those big smiles and hugs when you get back from work    

Commutergirl - sorry to hear about your grandmother    I am sure she will be watching over you and the boys with a smile on her face   I always think that about my grandparents and am disappointed that they will not get to see our little one but know they are looking out for me still   

Joeyrella - Hope you and William are enjoying the summer   

Hi to everyone else and hope everyone is ok    

AFM - I am off to Devon tomorrow for a long weekend tomorrow for hair cut, dentist and hygienist so I will be waving to Winegum, Beanie and Princess on the way past  Also catching up with some school friends and their children so looking forward to that. Feeling really tired today so looking forward to being spoilt by my parents!!! Sickness was better yesterday but back today so hoping it is on the way out.

Have a good weekend all x x


----------



## Beanie3

Thanks you everyone for your lovely msg's, have to say starting to feel accepting of the fact that it may not happen. Feel things are slowly moving forward with life. Just few small things to sort..Waiting on histolgy result of lump removed been told if anything sinister not to worry as they made sure whole lump removed..Then just one more consultant visit to deal with the hives I am still suffering with..

Wishing you all the best xxxx


----------



## dixie13

*Beanie* - I'm  that af stays away this month. It must be a very difficult decision to stop ttc, and I wish you all the best with whatever you decide to do. 

*Cat* - I know what you mean, I feel like I'm about to burst with love and amazement every time I look at my little boy!! When are you going back to work? I'm not going back to my job as cabin crew, I can't bear the thought of being away from home for any length of time..... Fortunately it has worked out really well with my course and I'm now a qualified nutritional therapist and am currently looking into different options. Not sure I can make a living out of it initially but it's exciting to start out on a new career! 

*Sarah* - of course you can add Milo to your list! We actually pronounce it the swedish way but the spelling is the same. Hope you're having a good time in Edinburgh and that the pain has eased off. 

*Fred* - have a lovely weekend in Devon 

Afm I've started reading 'the no cry sleep solution' and they suggest to keep a sleep log for a few nights to get an idea what's going on and if it really is as bad as it feels - the answer is yes, it is bad!!!! I've written down every time Milo has woken up and how long for for the last couple of nights and the longest sleep last night was 94 mins, and the shortest was 28 mins!!!! No wonder I'm exhausted!! I'm still breastfeeding and we're co-sleeping so I would expect him to still be up a couple of times in the night but not this often! I know it's going to be hard to break the habit though...... The book has been recommended by a friend who found it really helpful, and it seems to have a gentle and soft approach.

Have a lovely weekend everyone!

Dixie
xx


----------



## kdb

Congratulations Dixie!! I'll happily be one of your first clients


----------



## princess29

Scaralooloo, hope your not having too much of a busy time. 

Fred, where abouts in Devon are you going? I hope the sickness isnt too bad for your break. xxx

Beanie, glad you have started to feel better about things honey, one step at at time. 

Dixie, sorry you are having a hard time of it at the moment.  I hope the advice in the book starts to help soon.

AFM,

Im ok apart from I now am suffering really bad from siatica from sitting down so much.







Yesterday I got stuck and ended up crawling back from the loo! Not great when you cant take pain killers! Also had a few tiny cramps today, you know the ones you get in the tops of you legs? And im very tired too, and a bit teary.







At least Hubby is home now until Monday.


----------



## commutergirl

Hi Ladies,

*Princess* -     
Re what to do after ET, I stayed at home probably around a week, but I had agreed with my boss (whom I reluctantly told about tx because I hated to tell lies, just to find him amazingly supportive) that I would work from home. There is no rule or secret, just don't overdo it.

*Dixie* - Big congratulations!    Cannot imagine how you managed to complete your qualification at this time in your life!
Good luck with sorting out Milo's sleeping patterns. Someone had given me a book by a Catalan doctor named Eduardo Estivill, but I must admit it was rather patronising and was sort of "discovering hot water" (an Italian expression to say that they were selling as genial something obvious) - we were just very, very lucky, and probably bottle feeding makes things easier in that sense.
Re the activity in the womb, every time I went to a scan or to a MW appointment and had their heartbeats listened to I was told "these two are going to be a handful!" (on one occasion the midwife even had to call her colleague so that one "pointed" at one baby with the Dopplex to make sure she didn't do the same baby twice because they were moving so much!). They are very active now, but rather quiet until some time ago.

*Beanie* - I really hope AF doesn't show up. Special     for you! I am thinking of you.

*Cat* - I can understand you about going back to work. I have decided to stay until the new year (one of the perks of working for a university is that it closes between Christmas and New Year, so I won't be using up all my annual leave!), but my heart breaks when I think I'll have to relinquish the boys to someone else. 

*Sarah* - have a good time in Edinburgh! Are you taking a chance to visit your family and your new niece? What part of Scotland are you from? Not sure if I told you already, but I had some of my best holidays there; probably the best one was walking the West Highland Way a few years back - such amazing places!
Take good care of yourself and of your lodger!  

*Fred* - Hope you have a nice trip in Devon; I am sure your parents spoiled you&#8230; we had some very funny episodes when I went to see my parents last Christmas, such as my mum saying angrily "Who ate some of the walnuts I had just shelled?" "er&#8230; me&#8230;" "Aaaah [all soft]&#8230; no, YOU may!".  
Re your dentist in Devon, would you believe that until a couple of years back I was still keeping mine in Italy? And I know a lady from Chicago who still has her dentist there! 

Hi to everybody else - how are you doing?

AFM - we had my mum staying with us for 10 days, and my dad for a few days; they are totally in love with the boys.
Now FIL is arriving on Monday, and we are flying back to Italy with him. I am trying to persuade DH that we cannot handle the same busy social schedule we used to have on our trips to Italy in the past!

Have a lovely weekend!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## princess29

Hi Commutergirl! Nice to hear from you! Have a lovely time in Italy! It somewhere I have never been but would love to go especially for the food!  

AFM

Well I'm trying to rest as much as I can without going   but every little thing I do, like making a cuppa or something makes me feel guilty like I'm not resting enough. I know not to do housework at stuff but what is too much? I am going into work tommorrow for a few hours to do payroll, I can do this from my desk but am now thinking I shouldn't! Although my Mums driving me and I will come straight home and rest after! 

I have also been  thinking of testing a day early as we have just booked to go glamping so don't really fancy peeing in a test at a campsite so am thinking to do it before we leave? Do you think that will be ok? Xxx


----------



## commutergirl

Hi Princess - by all means don't lock yourself inside! You need to think of something else to keep you sane, and if your job is not too stressful I think it's a good idea to go back. I can't remember my timescale exactly, but it was probably something like ET early in the week and back to work the following Monday; but I have quite a long commute (bus or motorbike or 30 min walk and then train) and I am seldom sitting at my desk all day.


Re testing early, seek advice from your clinic; testing too early may give false positives, so you need to check with them when the effect of meds has faded away.     


I must admit I googled "glamping" after reading your post! Where are you going and in what sort of accommodation?
Have fun!


CG


----------



## princess29

Hi CG, 

I have actually been in to work this morning and it was fine, I'm going to do a happy medium I think as tommorrow I have sky coming and I have to pop out to get card for Hubby as it's our Anniversay!  We are also going for a meal tommorrow night. And then I have some other easy bits and bobs to do this week. 

Then next week we are glamping!! We have booked at Polgreen Glamping if you want to have a look, it's basically  a big 5metre bell tent with a proper bed and sofa in a set up with everything you need so no lugging anything around!   it's in a really nice area of Cornwall so should be a nice break away for us after all of this! 

Hope bumps, babies and ladies are ok!


----------



## Beanie3

Hi Ladies

Hope you are well

Princess  sending you lots sticky vibes     

Af due any day now and feeling quite calm about that she will more than likely show up, feel as though I am finely moving on and accepting  its not meant to be. Tiny part will always hope but Im not beating myself up every month anymore.

Have a lovely rest of week, hope you all got lovely plans for the weekend 

Beanie xxxx


----------



## fred73

Just a quick post as will be back on Wednesday with an update as I have my 20 week scan tomorrow which I am partly looking forward too and partly, well more like massively(!), terrified   Just have to keep telling myself what will be will be and I still feel sick so must be something going on in there!!!!

Anyway main reason for post was to see how Princess is getting on with her 2ww. Hopefully not too crazy and that you still have plenty of PMA but will send a bit more just in case        Looking forward to logging on on Wednesday to see your news   

Hope everyone else had a good weekend and catch up soon x x


----------



## amethyst_uk

Fred - I understand your nerves...it's my first NHS scan today.  Fingers crossed for the both of us

Hi to everyone!  Hope you are all well.


----------



## princess29

Fred and Amethyst, good luck with your scans, cant wait to hear your news!

Well this has been one hell of an journey, and at times it has been hard, however when your journey ends with a *BFP* its bloody worth it!! 

Ive tested today which is a day before offical test day and got a clear BFP, I must confess that I did end up POAS on Friday afternoon  and got a BFP but didnt want to share it on here until I got to this stage as I was worried it was the HCG trigger still showing, and also that it would all go wrong.

I know how much we like to look at sticks so have shared a picture, the top one is Friday afternoons and the bottom one todays!!

I am very happy but also very nervous and am worried about something happening but am trying to think this is a different pregnancy and I will be taking progesterone too so fingers crossed.

http://s753.photobucket.com/albums/xx179/matty2906/?action=view&current=...

Thankyou so much for joining me in this journey, your kind words and help has been great and this is only just the start. 

/links


----------



## cat1608

OH MY GOODNESS PRINCESS!!


HUGE HUGE HUGE congratulations on your BFP!!!!! Love the pic of the test too - I took one and also still have the stick   . It's THE best feeling - apart from feeling your babies move and holding them for the first time.


I am sooooooooooooooooo pleased for you        


Relax - easier said than done I know, enjoy this special time and rest up.


Big hugs x


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Hopefully time for a quick catch up before my boss appears at my desk yet again   

Princess - congratulations on the BFP      considering the history of this thread and how early you got your BFP, I am thinking it could even be twins   

Amethyst - how did the scan go? Did you manage to get some good pics? I was not particularly impressed with my 12 wk NHS scan but the 20 wk one was much better so hope yours was good too   

Beanie - sending you some     as I am guessing as we have not heard from you that you did not get the news we all wanted to see. Really don't know what to say     

CG - guessing you are in Italy by now enjoying much better weather than here   I am sure your boys are also being spoilt and hopefully you will get a bit of time to yourself while everyone is enjoying the cuddles with them   

Winegum - I know you are still around and just wanted to say I hope you are ok    Missing our treats chats but guessing you are still giving them up and my little one is not so keen on the sweet stuff which is very disappointing   

Sarah - How was Edinburgh? Has the pain gone now from your right hand side?    

Dixie - any further forward with your career planning? I saw the nutritionist at Zita West and think she does a couple of days a week there and then worked for herself as well from home for the rest of the week so maybe you could look at something like that?

Loopdy - think you are the next one waiting for their new arrival (unless I have missed anyone?). How much longer have you got at work?

Hi to everyone else and hope your little ones are all doing well   

AFM - We had our 20wk scan yesterday and all was good. I was shaking by the time I got there though and this is the first time I had tears at a scan. Think it is because I keep expecting them to tell me there is no baby and I am just fat   Yes I know how stupid it is but really struggle to get over the fear. I have finally worn some more obvious maternity wear today though which is a step forward and hoping that next weeks shopping experience in John Lewis putting together a nursery list may finally make it all much more real   

Take care all and hope the sun is shining with you x x


----------



## joeyrella

Wow, congratulations Princess!!!  Amazing news, I'm so happy for you.




Glad the scan went well Fred.  Hope you enjoy your baby shopping, its wonderful and slightly surreal to finally be doing it.




How did you get on Amethyst?


----------



## cat1608

Fred - really glad all went well with the scan and I was exactly the same as you! It will feel more real when you can feel the baby moving all the time, but I don't think it really hit home I was pregnant until I actually held my babies for the first time! I felt a fraud going to Aquanatal every week - and my friends who went there all say the same!!


I think because we have all been on such a journey to get our babies, we can't really believe it is happening to us.


BUT do believe it, as it is happening and really enjoy your pregnancy as it is over all too fast - i still miss my bump nearly 6 months on!! LOL!


Take care


Cx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

princess! big congrats to you!!!! well done, i know how hard this has been.

fred, we both wept at our 20-week scan. had to lie down afterwards and then treat ourselves to lunch out. lordy, i remember how scary it was. everything will be fine, darling, you are over halfway there. XXXXXX

will catch up soon, miss writing here, but i read when i get a minute
much love
XXXX


----------



## princess29

Fred, wonderful news, I remember going into our first scan and was terrified   so worth it tho when you see it, so pleased everything was well for you. xxx


Well im slowly starting to think this is happening and more importantly starting to enjoy it, I did a CB digital yesterday as it was OTD and got a Pregnant 2-3, so I think that has helped calm me aswell as I know the hcg is rising.    I called the clinic yesterday and scan is booked in for the 15th September so keep you fingers crossed for me girls.


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hello lovely ladies,

Sorry I've not been on for a while but been extremely busy. And what great news to come back and find   

Princess -       OMG I am so, so, so, so, happy for you and DH it's the best news ever. Many, many congratulations to you both it's such wonderful news. I was never under any doubt that you wouldn't be successful though    I just knew that IVF would work for you like it did for me. I'm just so chuffed to be reading your news. Now rest up and take it as easy as you can, no heavy lifting or bungee jumping...you got precious cargo on board now. 15th September not long away.      

Fred - Great news on your 20 wk scan, I felt exactly the same I was shaking like a leaf before we went in. Like you I was always expecting someone to tell me something had gone wrong. I still get days like that but then I look at my ever expanding tummy and then I feel him kick and I know everything is going to be alright this time. Hopefully you can really start to embrace it all now, I know after the 20wk scan is when it all becam a lot more real for me and we then started buying things. Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy    

Trying - How's things with you and the boys?    

Cat - How are you and your boys? Any further with childcare? I'd be interested in any information that you've found out as I just don't know where to start with that kind of thing    

Joeyrella - How's you and William? He must be crawling all over the place now.    

Ameythst - Hope all went well with scan, thinking of you    

Beanie - Hope you're well?    

Winegum - Know you're out there looking in when you can, didn't want you to think you're forgotten far from it. Hope everything is going ok and that you're set to start tx soon. Let me know when you're next in London it would be lovely to see you again    

CG - You're probably in Italy now being spoilt rotten and being fed scrumptious food    Hope you're having a wonderful time, I bet the boys are loving all the attention, kisses and cuddles. I did go up and see my family for a few days after Edinburgh, they're on the East coast in between Inverness & Aberdeen a beautiful part of the world. I had a lovely time and got to spend most days cuddling my new niece Sophia who is just gorgeous.    

Kdb - Hope you're enjoying your new job as mummy.    

Dixie - Hope you and Milo are well? How's the sleeping at night going?    

Loopdy - You're definately the next one to pop    You must be on the countdown now to D Day. Hope you're well honey and that DH is recovering from his op, I saw pics on ** and the scar looked pretty nasty. When you finishing work?    

AFM - Had a busy time up in Edinburgh, and after 4 days was glad to leave and get up to my mum and dads for some rest. It was really nice as I had DH with me the whole time. Got to spend a lot of time with my new niece which was lovely and made me even more excited about my precious cargo. I just can't wait to be a mummy    Back at work now and I guess it's just countdown now until I leave in November, still seems like a way away but I guess it'll soon come round. Otherwise all well with me, bump is getting bigger but so far I seem to be pretty healthy just a bit tired. 

Love and juicy hugs to you all,
Scaralooloo xxxx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hi girls

Just whistle stop visit from me as dinner is in the oven.   

Congratulations Princess - I'm so pleased for you.    

AFM - the scan went really well.    We saw munchkin moving about.  HE/She kept arching is back so we had to prod him/her to get him/her to lie back down.    Our pics look like there is a full set of teeth!  Hopefully they are just the tooth buds and not the real thing!   
I am now also having my TSH re-checked.  At last check it was 5.6 but that was back in December and obviously made no difference to me getting pg for me in the end.  However they now want to do an up-to-date check to see if they want me on thyroxine.  I don't fancy the thyroxine much and am hoping that my gluten-free has taken my levels down even further now I've been doing it for 10 months.  It took it down from 10.6 to 5.6 in 3 months initially so fingers crossed.  I appreciate that the gluten-free diet might just be coincidental, but it obviously hasn't done me any harm!

Anyway, love to all   

Am x


----------



## dixie13

*Princess* - congratulations - fantastic news!!!!!!        

*Kdb* - I've booked you in for an appointment!!! 

*Commutergirl* - hope you're having a lovely time in Italy, I bet the boys are getting a lot of attention!! 

*Beanie* - 

*Fred* - great news on your scan  The 20w scan is really reassuring.  
I contacted my acupuncturist who I saw before and during pregnancy, asking if I could rent one of her treatment rooms and it was perfect timing because she is looking to get different therapies under one roof and I will be part of the team at her clinic from October. It's a great starting point for me and I'm very excited about it.

*Joeyrella* - hope you and William are both ok. 

*Cat* - hope you, Finley and Freddie are all ok 

*Trying* - hope you and your boys are doing well 

*Sarah* - glad you got some rest and it wasn't all hard work up in Edinburgh! November will be here before you know it!!  
Milo is still up many times in the night and we're trying something else this weekend - dh will sleep with him and I will be in the spare bedroom......... Don't think it's going to go down well with the little man but worth a try.....

*Amethyst* - great news on your scan. Lets hope it's not a full set of teeth!! 

*Winegum* - 

Have a nice bank holiday weekend everyone!

Dixie
xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Princess - Congratulations on your BFP

Well ladies AF arrived bang on time, so I think it is time to call it a day. Been trying since January. We are unsure if we will proceed with adoption, as it is going to be a lengthy and emotional process. We need to decide if we can cope with it all so alot of talking to carry on with on that one    

I feel maybe it is best that I say goodbye as this thread is more about bumps and babies. I will probably say farewell to the site also as I no longer belong anywhere   

Thank you for all your support and encouragement over the last 3 years. You have all been so amazing. I wish you all the happy futures you all so deserve. xxx


----------



## joeyrella

Oh Beanie, your post brought a tear to my eye.  My instinct is to say that you do belong - here   . But I completely understand why you feel like you don't want to come on FF anymore. 
I'm so sorry that the dream didn't come true for you too, you deserve it just as much as any of us.  
I hope that the future is happy for you - whether you have children in your life or manage to find contentment without them.
We'll miss you 
x x x x x


----------



## cat1608

Beanie - I concur with everything Joeyrella says. Take care and you know where we are xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just gatecrashing to send a   to Beanie

I too agree with Joeyrella, however do full understand also

Have you taken a look at the links below, which may be helpful and will perhaps give support for your current situation

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=94.0
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=539.0

Em


----------



## princess29

Beanie, it will be very sad to not see you on here, but I do understand that it is time for you to move on and look to the future and new dreams, I wish you a very happy future, please remember we will always be here if you want to chat or catch up. xxx

Girls I need your advice, im over the moon about the fact that the IVF had worked first time, who wouldnt be.    But im struggling with the though of something going wrong again, I am constantly on knicker watch and every little twinge send my into a panic..    How did you all cope with being pregnant and getting through the scary first weeks? I would love some advice so I can try and be a bit calmer. xxx


----------



## cat1608

Princess,


It is totally natural what you are going through! I was on knicker watch until about 9 weeks and then I suddenly became calmer and at 10 weeks just knew that all would be ok, in the same way that half way through my 2ww i just knew i was pregnant.


All I can say is that I tried to remember that twinges and cramps etc are normal as it's everything starting to stretch and your body goes through an enormous change in the first 12 weeks so try not to worry - although easier said than done I know!!


I just made sure that when I went to bed every night, I said a little prayer (although i'm not religious) and told myself I would have a healthy baby. Sounds stupid, but I also set an alarm in my mobile phone for the same time every day to say that "I will have a healthy pregnancy and baby" and that helped. May be mumbo jumbo, but I believe in positive thoughts.


Hope that helps xx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Beanie
I am sorry sweetie. It's sad to hear you sounding low. You will always be a part of this thread, after all we went through and are still going through together. You have always sounded like such a nice caring person and will be very missed if you go. I think we've kind of all gone beyond the original point of this thread and are more like old friends here, albeit with one thing in common. Even though we don't actually know each other. I've never been a member of any online community but have come to care deeply about everyone here (especially now that the newborn fog has lifted somewhat). Nobody else knows quite what we have been through, so don't feel like you don't belong here any more! It's nice to catch up about other stuff too.    

Princess, no advice from me. I just fretted big time throughout the entire pregnancy, googling every possible problem. Maybe stay away from google, it just makes things worse Hang in there till after the first ten weeks, then you can breath more easily. Just!


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hi to everyone else!

Our boys are doing very well and are irresistably cute! One is trying to communicate with the other but is currently being ignored. I could go on about them all day. When they sleep I endlessly check that they are OK, gently poking them if need be! My favourite part is that both of them smell like cream cakes. It must be the milk, but if I can't hear them breathe, I just sniff around their mouth and if I am getting cream cake, they are OK. We are still very tired, I don't know how you twin mummies out there are coping. We've had no help from anyone (once hired a night nanny and stayed up all night sniffing their blankets, missing them) and I am still pumping full time, so I expect that has something to do with it, but lordy it is hard! My parents are coming over soon (with the contents of half of the baby shops in Moscow) so that will provide some relief.

*Dixie*, I meant to tell you in case it is useful. We had lots of wake-ups from Arthur (the eldest) and I worked out that he was overtired/overstimulated. I was stretching him too long between naps, so now he goes down at the first stare. Also I have now retrained him to take a long nap at lunch (with lots of shush/patting), and he seems very refreshed after lunch. Since then he only wakes up once to eat. Milo seems to be waking at each sleep cycle. Did you get any further sorting out your sleep?

XXXX

Hi to everyone, back soon!


----------



## Scaralooloo

Beanie - Like all the others have said, we will miss you immensely but I also understand why you feel the need to leave. I wish you all the luck and love in the world in whatever path you decide to walk down, I hope you and your DH find lots of happiness and fulfillment that you both so deserve. Please remember that we're always here if you ever decide you want to chat. Like Trying said we're like old buddies now and it's always just nice to chat. Look after yourself honey      

Princess - To be perfectly honest it's not easy and you may not want to hear this but I didn't start relaxing into it until after my 22wk scan and I still get days where I have a panic. The only reassurring thing for me now is feeling him kick and watching my tummy grow larger. I just tried to make sure I got plenty of relaxation in, ate well, don't go Google crazy at every symptom as that will drive you mad,  mild cramps, stretching feelings are perfectly normal. Like Cat I'm not religious either I just prayed every day that my little bean would keep growing and become a healthy baby and that's all we can hope for. You will find as the days go by, it does get easier and slowly it will become so real and you will enjoy it all. Just take one day at a time. You'll get there honey    

Sorry no time for personals to all but hope you're all well and happy.

Loadsa love to you all,
Scaralooloo xxxx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Scaralooloo, how did I miss that you have a boy cooking in there Hope the purchases are going well and you are having great fun choosing names And well done for getting a holiday in -- I cannot imagine going away at the moment and totally admire Commutergirl for taking the squatters to Italy! I have to be within three hours of my breast milk pump, it's kind of getting to me now, but I now how important it is for the boys.


----------



## princess29

HI girls,

Thankyou for all of your replies, so it seems it is all about the battle to not go crazy for the first few weeks    I have calmed down a bit since posting last time and am trying to occupy myself a little bit more so im not always think about stuff! I also went back to work yesterday which did take ny mind off of it a bit but then I was worried I was doing too much.    You just cant win!! 

I have done another CB digi today which came up pregnant 3+ so thats means my levels are rising which is fab! Just another 2WW now for my scan, my clinic seems to scan late as I will be over 7 weeks by then? I suppose I will get to see a bit more by then. 

Again thankyou for the advice, im sure there will be plenty more questions from me over the next few months!


----------



## cat1608

You ask away Princess, that's what we are all here for!!


I had first scan at 7 weeks, and turned out I was 6 and a half and so only one heartbeat seen and i had to go back following week when both were seen so that's why i guess they leave it. It feels like an eternity to us though waiting for first scan!! 


I'd say first 12 weeks went so slowly as you are waiting for that milestone, but from 17 weeks onwards, the pregnancy went in the blink of an eye, and here I am with 2 boys who are 6 months old next week! It will be you in no time at all    xx


----------



## dixie13

*Beanie* - there's nothing to say that hasn't already been said by the other girls. Big hugs and best wishes for the future    

*Princess* - I know how hard it is not to go  !!!! I relaxed a bit more after the 20w scan but didn't totally believe I was having a baby until he was in my arms!!! I still find it hard to believe - I look at my little man in amazement and can't believe he's mine!

*Trying* - glad the boys are doing so well. You must be exhausted - one can be a bit of a handful at times!  Day time sleeping is usually ok, he has two sleeps a day - one in the morning and one in the afternoon although at what time he goes down and how long he sleeps for varies from day to day. We have had some improvement with the night sleep in the last few days, he slept for five hours straight last night! I'm not feeding him every time he wakes up now but stay close to him and offer cuddles instead of milk and it seems to be working (hopefully we won't create new habits!!).

Hello to everyone else 

Dixie
xx


----------



## Loopdy

Hi ladies

Hope you're having a lovely Wednesday.

Beanie - I'm sorry that you are leaving us but you have to do what feels right.  I wish you all the luck in the world in getting your family, whatever route you decide to go on.  I wish you all the happiness and strength to carry on with your journey.  Thank you for supporting me throughout my journey, you deserve to get your dream.  Take care lovely.

Princess - good to hear that you have calmed down a bit.  It is so difficult and I know you wonder if you're ever going to stop worrying!  You do, I promise!  Like I said in my pm, I went for 4 scans before the routine 12 weeks scan so whatever brings you peace of mind.  I had the heartbeat scan at 6.5 weeks but 7 weeks is a normal time too. Sometimes at 6.5 they can't detect a heartbeat and ask you to come back around 7 weeks anyway.  It will soon be here and it's the most beautiful little flickering you'll ever see.  I'll never forget how it felt.

Trying - I love that your boys smell of cream cakes!  I bet it's just amazing seeing them communicate, well, one of them!  Has his little brother responded yet?  I'm sure it is amazing watching them together.

Amethyst - I love the fact that your scan showed baby has having a full set of teeth!!!  A friend just had her scan and it looked like baby had a real quiff of hair!  Hope you're not suffering any symptoms. Isn't it just amazing!

Scaralooloo - hi babe, are you still enjoying shopping for baby?  Isnt' it the best thing!  It's only since being pregnant that I have discovered baby gap!  THey are especially fab for little boys too and if you sign up to their email, they're offering 30% off this weekend!  Glad to hear that bump is getting bigger.  And, believe me, November will come around so quickly.  I can remember thinking, crikey, I've got 12 weeks left at work, and then, in what has felt like no time at all, I finish a week this Friday!

Fred - fantastic news on your 20 week scan.  I was exactly the same for mine and worried that much I gave myself an upset tummy.  Poor DH he was so calm but by the time I had finishing fretting, he was worrying too!  It's such a relief isn't it!  How was your shopping trip at John Lewis, I love buying anything for Boo, it's even better than buying shoes!!!  Did you finish your nursery list?  Everything we do for babies is just sooo enjoyable!  I finish a week this Friday, whoo hooo!!  Can't wait!!!  Have you set your leave date for work?  It comes round sooo quick!

Hello also to everyone else - hope you are all well.

AFM - Did I mention I finish work a week this Friday!   .  Although I am technically not counting this week as we're already in it!  I'm due on the 29th October, so not sure if I'm next up?  We still don't know what Boo is and can't wait to find out!  We're also having a homebirth with a waterpool if everything goes to plan.  I'm so excited!!  I was anxious about three things, being left by overworked midwives on a busy ward, not getting to use the pool if it was already in use and if Boo came out of hours, that DH would have leave.  It just didn't seem right after all we've been through to get here.  Now, don't get me wrong the decision was made easier as we're only about 15 mins from either of two hospitals.  But what I really like about home births is that we get two midwives from being 3-4cm dilated.  I know these things can't be predicted but I really hope I can have Boo at home.

Love and best wishes to you all.  I am rubbish at posting but do come on and try and catchup.

Loopdy and Little Boo
xxxxx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Finally the boss is on holiday for a couple of weeks so I don't have to worry about him appearing at my desk every 2 minutes with a question so can reply rather than just read for once!! Hope he isn't planning on ringing me every 2 minutes when I am on maternity   

Beanie - to echo what the other ladies have said we will miss you on here but understand if it is easier for you to move away     However please keep us updated with everything if you feel like letting us know once in a while as we will all be thinking of you and wondering where your journey will take you next     

Princess - I'm a bit rubbish with keeping up with weeks but I am guessing it can't be long until your 1st scan now. Remember to keep   as you will be leaving there with a big smile on your face   With regard to the worrying I can't give any advice as I still do it every day   Drives DH mad as I always find something to think about and latest is baby not moving enough but the next day there will be lots of movement so think s/he is just having a rest sometimes!! I am like Dixie and don't think I will truly believe it until I have our baby in my arms but just keep reminding myself how lucky I am to be in this position and continually talk to my little one. Also I try to have a mental image of when the baby is here and mine is baby in the car seat in the back of my car. Makes me smile every time and I think if I can picture them there it will definitely happen   

Loopdy - can't believe you only have a week left at work!! You must be so excited   I will be finishing in the office on 23rd Dec but the next 2 weeks I will be working half days from home so won't actually start my maternity until 9th Jan! Probably would have finished earlier but it is our year end and I figure if I complete that then I can forget about work completely until I go back instead of worrying about if they have done it properly   John Lewis was great and she spent 2 hours showing us everything we would need for the first couple of months so we now have most of the nursery list done. I was a bit concerned that she would try to sell us the most expensive of everything but she just let us choose and then gave her opinion on th options and as she is a mum she did know her stuff. Funniest thing was all the other pregnant ladies virtually following us around to hear her advice too!! Also got free tea and cake while we waited for her to finish compiling the list so would definitely recommend to others. Only downside was how quick it was so got home feeling a bit shell shocked and not sure what we had chosen but have spent time looking through the list at our own pace and updating certain things so much happier with it now. My only question mark is over baby monitors. Have you gone for just a sound one or movement too? Really hope you get to have your home birth as I am sure it will be more relaxing   

Amethyst - so pleased to hear your scan went well and don't worry if you do have to take thyroxine as I am on 150 a day and it is just like 2nd nature taking them every morning now! Roll on your next scan so little one can give you a big smile especially with all those teeth   

Trying - sounds like your boys are doing really well and all the hard work will be worth it    Anyway that is what grandparents are for isn't it to look after them while you get some time to yourself but maybe don't tell them that until they arrive   I have really lost track of time but how old are they now?

CG - Hope you had a good trip and I'm sure nobody wanted you to leave   

Scaralooloo - When are you planning to finish work? Are you like loopdy and going to have lots of time to get ready or crazy like me and working up to the last minute (which I am sure I will regret!!)? 

Cat - can't believe your boys are 6 months old already!! I'm not very good with what they do as each stage (guessing I will be soon though!) but are they now sitting up? Most have the mums I have spoken to reckon from 6 months is the best age as they interact with you so much more and with each other I guess?

Dixie - great news on the work front and bet you will have a long list of clients in no time   I always think it is strange how things work out sometimes and with the timing of your request for a room it was obviously meant to be. Good Luck for next month although I am sure you are going to really enjoy it   

Joey - I'm sure William is keeping you busy...bet you have turned around for a few seconds and when you look back he is into something else!!! Are you going back to work?

Hi to Winegum & KDB and anyone else I have missed - hope everything is ok with you   

AFM - Can't believe I am 22 weeks today but could do without the nightmares which have developed this week and don't do my positivity much good!!!!! Just waiting for the 28 week scan now and hoping that will be the turning point for me but looking at what the rest of you have said I don't think that will necessarily be the case!! however I have finally signed up for NCT classes now so have at least started planning ahead and we have been looking at more shops to decide on exactly what we want for the nusery etc so think I am getting more confident for what lies ahead   Still feeling sick especially when I go to bed but it does depend on how tired I am as to how bad it is. Work is still busy as I now have about 15 weeks left to train my team for while I am off as well as do my normal work and it is budget season so at least time will go past quickly.

Think that is all for now and really need to work on the budgets so hope you are all having a good week and I am off for a pedicure tomorrow so a bit of relaxation   

Take care x x


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Just popped in to see how you are doing...lovely to read your news...Still keeping an eye on you all   

Beanie xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hiya,

Was just thinking that all had gone quiet on here again and then lo and behold a lovely message from Beanie    good to hear from you and I'm glad you're still sticking around as it's always good to hear from you.   

How's everyone doing? Any news to tell?

Fred - In answer to your question I'm working right up till 11th November, then I'm taking 2 weeks leave and then I start my maternity leave 1 week before baby is due. So I should have 3 weeks to enjoy before he comes...that's if he doesn't come early which seems to be common in my family   

Loopdy - Not long for you now, how very exciting!!!  Can you PM or text me your address? Hope you're feeling ok?   

All well with me, bump seems to be getting bigger by the day. Had my 28wk MW appt on Monday gone and all was perfect with me and bump which I'm delighted about. Can't believe how the weeks are just flying past...still not fast enough for me. The excitement is building on a daily basis now.

Love and squishy hugs to you all,
Scaralooloo xxxx


----------



## princess29

Hi girls,

Well back from my scan with very mixed emotions. First we had to wait ages to go in so was a nervous wreak! 

Then the first thing the sonographer said was 'you know what im going to say dont you' yep there were 2 sacs and 2 babies, she measured the 1st baby and everything was perfect, the right dates and everything and we heard the heart beating away which was great. 

Unfortunatly she then measured the other baby and it was smaller than the other by 4 days   and she couldnt find a heartbeat either. She did say there is a possibility of it being viable still and has seen it happen before so we are going back in, in 10 days for another scan. 

I just feel really strange about everything now, im delighted about the 1st baby doing well but still very sad over the 2nd one, and it seems everyones attidude is oh well you have another one but I feel really upset and had a cry. And now im worried something is going to go wrong with our other baby too.


----------



## fred73

Princess - I'm so sorry that you didn't leave your scan with the big smile I had hoped for you but it is completely understandable how you feel    As the sonographer said, try not to lose hope as there is still a possibility that the 2nd one implanted later and is just taking a bit longer to catch up. She would not have said that to you unless she really thought it was possible and I have seen it happen for other ladies on FF    Maybe try to concentrate on the good stuff that you did see and there is no reason why the 1st baby will not continue to grow strong and healthy. I know the next 10 days are going to be really tough for you but try to keep the faith and remember that both your embryos are fighters and want to stick with you so you need to do the same for them


----------



## Scaralooloo

Princess - Aw honey    Don't think the worse, stay as positive as you can as it's very possible that they second baby was just a late implanter it can and does happen with twins. Focus on the fact that you are pregnant and that you have seen your babies. The next 10 days will be hard, but try and concentrate on all the positive things and that will help you through. Have you tried acupuncture? I continued with it right up until the first 12wks of pregnancy...might be worth considering. Stay strong honey you'll get through it all


----------



## princess29

Thanks for your kind words girls, I am so happy that one baby is doing well its just a bit bittersweet too, I just hope the next 10 days go quickly, they way I look at it, its not going to be aso long as the 4 weeks we have just waited! 

Im just    that both will be ok and that the stronger baby will still be ok by then. xxxx


----------



## cat1608

Princess, I am sorry all wasn't expected with the scan, but a similar thing happened to me on my first scan. They could see 2 sacs, but only one heartbeat and they were measuring a couple of days apart. So, I consoled myself with the fact that I definitely had one baby to look forward to but also hoped there would be a second heartbeat the next time. I just visualised that I was telling everyone I was having twins! Next scan 8 days later, they saw 2 heartbeats! So, please don't give up hope and I will keep all crossed that you have good news next week.


Cxx


----------



## princess29

Thankyou for your reply Cat, it gives me a lot of hope for both babies.    I just hope and pray they will be ok. xxx


----------



## princess29

Hi Girls 

Well I had a bit of a melt down on Tuesday and got very anxious so the clinic brought my scan forward to today instead of Monday, I went this morning and sadly the 2nd baby has not grown since last week so will just be absorbed by the placenta   the sonographer said you probally wouldnt be able to tell by the 12 week scan. 

The good news is that the other baby is doing great, measures 15mm so has grown 5mm since last week and is bang on dates for size, and its heartbeat is doing 180 beats a minute which I believe is strong   

We have also been discharged from the clinic so the next milestone is seeing the midwive on Wednesday. 

I feel a lot better ironically even with the sad news as I feel I know what is happening - for now! Ive been in limbo for so long with the treatment it feels nice to know what is going on! Hubbys back from working in Scotland tommorrow too and boy will I need that hug.    

Oh and lastly the clinic havnt said anything about the progesterone? So I just stop at 12 weeks? Also are any of you under consultation led care becuase you conceieved through IVF? Something I read on another website thats all.


----------



## Scaralooloo

Oh Princess I'm so sorry to hear about the 2nd babybean I really am    and I'm sure you'll get tired of hearing this but at least you have 1 strong babybean growing in there and that is an amazing thing...so many, many congratulations. You're finally on the path to achieving your dreams, and I hope that the next 8months go by really smoothly for you with no more hiccups or obstacles. Is your next scan the 12wk one? You'll be amazed to see the difference in size then, it really is incredible.

I've seen a consultant once becuase of IVF and I see them again at 34wks, but tbh I think it depends on the hospital as I know other IVF ladies who haven't seen one. I think a lot of it depends on how high risk you are, and thankfully as my pregnancy has been pretty straightforward and risk free so far I've only had the normal amount of appts. I finished off my progesterone which took me up to about week 15, so finish what you've got and you'll be fine as your body will producing enough of it's own. It is scary coming off the drugs though, I was terrified. But you'll be absolutely fine honey   

How's everyone else doing? Any news out there?

I'm 30wks on Monday which is just crazy...only 7wks left for me at work. I'm wishing the time away, I'm getting so excited. 

Love and hugs to you all.
Scaralooloo xxxx


----------



## joeyrella

Hi Princess, I'm so sorry to read about one of your twins     .  It must be such a contradictory place to be - happy on one hand and sad on the other.


----------



## cat1608

Princess - so sorry to hear about one of your beans, but glad to hear you are feeling positive and your other bean is strong and healthy.   


Scaralooloo - I can't believe you are 30 weeks!! Time just flies, esp when you get into single figures on the countdown. Baby will be here before you know it. Have you decided on a name yet?


Hi to everyone else - hope treatment is going well, bumps and babies are healthy


Cxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Cat - You can't believe it! How do you think I feel?!?!? I really can't believe that it's all so close now, I dreamt about this day and there were times I never thought the dream would ever come true. And here I am 30wks pregnant    unbelievable! Got a list of names but can't decide on just one yet, I think we'll probably wait until he's born and then we'll know what he suits.

How are your boys?

xxxx


----------



## cat1608

Scaralooloo - the next 10 weeks will fly for you I hope but it's unbelievable how quickly time goes when they are here! I know what you mean though, I used to dream about telling people I was pregnant and thought that the 9 month wait would drag and be agony, but when it happened, it went in the blink of an eye!!


My boys are absolutely gorgeous thank you   . They are so content and happy and are really taking notice of my dogs now and giggle at them and try and stroke them now. They are rolling and sitting up on their own and showing signs of wanting to crawl and they just LOVE their food. I've turned into such a baby bore it's unbelievable!! Even though I say so myself, they are handsome little devils and are just so cute I could eat them .


xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Oh Cat they sound so adorable   and you have every right to be a baby bore I will probably become one as well. I just can't wait for the arrival of my wee man. xx


----------



## princess29

Thanks for your supports girls.   

Scaralooloo, gosh that has flown by hunny, probally for us more than you.    but 30weeks, not long for you at all now and you will have that little babba in your arms. Thanks for answering my questions, it seems everywhere is different, I have my 1st midwive appointment on Wednesday so im sure I will get some answers then. 

Cat, your boys sound so cute, and they are getting big!! They will be crawing around in no time!!


----------



## commutergirl

Hello lovely ladies,

I have started a new post many, many times, so this one might be quite short but I'd rather send it this time!

*Beanie* - not sure you are reading this, but I wanted to send you a massive hug and wish you all the best for whatever lies ahead for you.  

*Princess* - I didn't even make it in time to congratulate you, and then I read about your loss  . Be positive about the little one you have; it will be amazing.  

*Trying* - How are you and the boys?   I am amazed at how constant you are with expressing  ; I am slowly taking it easier and easier - I wouldn't have enough milk for both of them anyway, but they have half of their intake from me which is not bad.
I'll carry on with it until weaning, which the HV suggested we could start in three weeks' time. Have you started weaning them yet?

*Sarah* - wow, 30 weeks! Where has time gone? Everything ready?  

*Loopdy* - you are next!   Are you enjoying being at home?

*Winegum* - How are things sweetie? any news?   

*Fred* - How are you feeling?   Is sickness fading away? Wow - you are planning to work right until the last minute! I wouldn't have minded a few weeks at home before giving birth, but the squatters had different plans!

*Cat* - I look forward to hearing what to expect once the babies officially start to crawl&#8230; I am also afraid of turning into a baby bore - but at least I don't e-mail pictures to all my contacts&#8230; only when people ask! 

Hi to everybody else, and sorry about the partial lack of personals!

AFM - all well! The boys are nearly 5 months, growing a lot and being really funny, showing very different personalities, smiling, chatting and laughing.
Our trip to Italy went quite well: they coped very well with a temperature difference of around 18 degrees, and with having so many people around.
I keep thinking that this time last year we were waiting to see if we had been lucky or if we should just call it a day, so I am very emotional these days. I turned 40 last week, and their toothless smiles were the best present I could hope for. 
Now we are beginning considering our options for childcare upon my return to work (January)  . I am really scared about not finding the right person/nursery, and about ending up doing poorly both my job and my motherhood, whilst effectively using up my salary for childcare. As a fellow twin mum said to me, probably part of me secretly hopes not to find anything satisfactory, so I have a good excuse to stay at home. The funny thing is that I had always been the one ranting about how much a woman's job is part of her life and of what she passes on to her children&#8230; 

Another thing - would anybody be up for a meeting in London at some point?

Love to all,

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## kdb

CG - definitely up for a face-to-face gathering!  Need to pick your brains as I'm finding motherhood pretty tough-going.  Belated happy birthday! xoxo

Saw the lovely Ms Winegum last week; she is doing grand - about to start cycling with CRGH, the wonderful clinic that helped CG, Scaralooloo and me all achieve our BFPs.


----------



## commutergirl

Kdb - not that I have much brains to pick, but I'll be pleased to meet you and little Daniel   . Just PM me when you would be free. Anyone else who would like to join us just get in touch!


Enjoy the sunshine everybody! isn't it amazing?


CG


----------



## Winegum

Hello my lovely IUI buddies 

I won't be surprised if you have forgotten who I am, I've been such a pants poster and FF. 

Since I last posted I have been through a few emotional lows. I have wanted to post but I am one of two left (hey Beanie) out of all of us, which is about 17 regulars, who have yet to get a BFP, and sometimes it's hard to imagine there is a place for my musings on here amongst all the baby talk. I know, I know, *it's not you, it's me!* I know you are all fabulously supportive ladies, survivors of IF, who are patiently waiting for a full house of BFPs. Are you still trying Beanie? Have you come to any decisions? By the way there have been some fantastic recommendations about baby stuff which I will definitely come back to if the need arises. 

I have been lurking throughout and I was so delighted to see *Princess* put a BFP away for the team.  Ive been following your ups and downs with baited breath. I know the result is very bitter sweet for you and you have lost a precious bean but at the same time I'm so pleased your initial worries and difficulties have been overcome and I hope you are relaxing into your pregnancy a bit now. 

It's always lovely to hear news from our twin boy mummies, *Commutergirl, Trying and Cat*, also *Loops* (are you still lurking?) also our singleton mummies, *Joeyrella, Fusciapink, Dixie, Kdb*, - William and Milo must be coming up for their first birthdays! - our bumps, *Scaralooloo, Loopdy, Xmasbaby, Fred, Princess, Amethyst*, I'm racking my brains in case I've forgotten anyone. I hope not. Forgive me for not doing personals, I've been away too long. It's lovely to be intouch with some of you by text/email.

As for me, I have just had my baseline scan and I am starting stimms tomorrow! Hopefully it will be third time lucky for me. I know you are all behind me. I'm not sure yet whether I will be on FF constantly or whether I will keep my distance, but I will keep you posted.

My level of correspondence is inversely proportional to how much I value and think of you all.

Much love
Winegum xxx
Ps forgive any rubbish formatting etc, I'm on the train using my phone, I hope it's worked ok!


----------



## Beanie3

Winegum - Just wanted to wish you all the best on this cycle, I really really pray it works out for you       ..I am no longer trying.    xx


----------



## joeyrella

hi beanie, lovely to see you popping in.  Still thinking of you x




Best of luck for your cycle Winegum and lovely to see you checking back in too


----------



## cat1608

Lots and lots and lots of      and      for Winegum   


xx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Just a quickie from me: go, *Winegum*, sweetie, good luck! XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## commutergirl

Go, Winegum, go!
     
         
   
We are all with you!




PS: one day you'll explain me how you manage such long posts on your mobile! I just get very grumpy after two lines


----------



## princess29

Hi girls, ive attemted to do this post 3 times now and it get deleted just as I want to post!! Very annoying! 

Commutergirl, I can imagine it tough thinking about work especially with 2 babys! I hope you find a happy medium with it all. 

Winegum ,thrilled that you have started another cycle      its third time lucky for you, you really deserve your BFP. 

Beanie, nice to hear from you hun. So have you completly decided to stop now? Such a brave decision to make. How do you feel about it? Did you decided to read that book I suggested? it was very good, im happy to send you my copy if you would like to read it? 

AFM

I had a good week last week, had 1st MW appointment on Wednesday, so many questions! Happy that we dont need to be consultant led and will probally just have a few more scans, she didnt really explain why just that we would have our 20 week scan early (about 18 weeks) and therefore would have another around 21 weeks, and then prob another at 30 weeks. We also got refferred to the hospital we wanted which I thought was going to be a battle but was fine. Also got all of my notes and info which felt nice.   

We also had a private scan this morning for reassurance, and it was fab. The sonographer took a lot longer than the NHS and so we got to see lots of bubba.  Everything is great, heartbeat was good and bubba measured a spot on 9+3 and even did some wiggles and kicked its feet.  It looked like a baby rather than a blob! Im feeling a lot more positive about things being ok now, and am just hoping all is good at our 12 week scan. Only two and a half weeks to go until we can share our news!!

So yes im a very happy bunny right now.


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hey Ladies,

Good to see a bit of action on here, but I must admit I've been a bit rubbish of late as I haven't been coming on as much. Always think of you all though and continue to wish you all well   

Winegum - You already know what I think, but I have crossed everything I can possibly cross for you m'dear and really, truly believe you are in the best hands possible and I know they will do everything possible to make this happen for you. So keep strong and who knows maybe in a month or so there will be another celebration on here      Let me know about next week   

CG/KDB - Would love to me up with you mummies and get a squeeze from all your gorgeous boys. Let me know when you're thinking and I could try and take an afternoon/morning off work. I've met the lovely Kdb a couple of times so it would be lovely to meet you CG.   

Princess - Great news from you, so, so happy for you honey. You're on the right path, so just stay stong and you'll get there. You'll be sharing your news with the world before you know it and what an amazing day that will be.   

I hope all you other ladies are well and happy and that babiess are growing   

I think Loopdy is our next mummy to pop, and I know she will be beside herself with excitement, can't wait to hear the news.   

AFM - 31wks today    crazy I know! 6wks left at work, wish it was less! Got a MW check up today so hopefully all will be well with my wee man. Can't believe I'm already at this stage, I just feel so thankful everyday and I keep dreaming about the moment when I get to meet my baby and it just brings tears to my eyes. I've been struggling in this heat, it's been so hot here in London and I'm so over it now! Looking forward to some cooler weather, just so I can get about with more ease as it's such a struggle in this heat! 

Love and big squishy hugs to you all,
Scaralooloo xxxx


----------



## commutergirl

*Princess* - great that you are so positive. Wow, your baby already looks like a baby! Mine around 8 weeks were looking like insects, so the 12wk scan was amazing because they had turned into little persons!

*Scaralooloo* - must be my Mediterranean genes, but I am soooo happy with the weather!  (and I was also when we had warm weather over Easter and I was 33 weeks...) It is a bit surreal, though, to walk in the park among dry leaves while wearing sandals!
I remember the last weeks of my pregnancy as magic: hope you are enjoying this time as much as I was enjoying mine.  

Re our gathering, I am free most of next week (and onwards) and would love to meet you; I am afraid it will have to be either near a step-free access tube station, or within reach of one of the bus routes from my area, as I cannot manage my double buggy on the stairs by myself  ; I am realising only now how difficult it must be for a disabled person to move around without help.

OK, Marco has woken up from a long nap after he spent part of the night keeping fit (he wasn't calling or anything, just lifting his legs and dropping them&#8230; is he trying to build a six-pack?  ). Better go!

Have a nice week!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## princess29

Scaralooloo- OMG cannot believe its 31wks already, your baby will be here before you know it! 9 months does seem forever, but I suppose it really does fly by!







You will be having cuddles before you know it! Im not really enjoying the heat either hun, its making me a bit dizzy!

Commutergirl, Yes I know it was amazing, you could really see bubba moving and everything! I will try to upload a pic but im not sure if it will work or not!

http://s753.photobucket.com/albums/xx179/matty2906/?action=view&current=scan006.jpg


----------



## Beanie3

Princess - not been an easy decision to make but its just not happend so felt its was time to accept. Still have days where my heart breaks   and want to hide...I think the worst part is losing friends during this as they moved on with their family's. There not many people around my age here who have not got children, so days off can be bit lonely. Even family have distanced themselves a bit which really hurts. But life must go on I suppose.

Wishing you all the best ladies, popping my head in to see news of new arrivals   that are due and to see how winegum is doing keeping everything crossed hunni xx

xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Oh Beanie I suppose it's a pain that will never go away just get easier to live with    It must hurt that people are distancing themselves from you, that's really insensitive of them and not easy for you. Have you completely decicided against adopting? From next year they are changing the process and hopefully it will be much quicker. My best friend adopted a little boy last December and they are all getting on so well that they are looking to adopt a little girl next year. Never underestimate what you've been through in the past few years it's bound to take it's toll on you physically and emotionally. Did you ever look into counselling? Big hugs to you      

Princess - Loving your scan photo, so precious   

CG - I'm loving every single minute of it just getting a bit impatient now and want to meet the wee fella just so I can be reassured that all is well and he's lovely and healthy, I never stop worrying. 

CG/KDB - Why don't you girlies come up with a date/time/place that suit you and your babies and if I can take the time off work and join you then I most definately will as it would be lovely to see you and get cuddles from your gorgeous boys   

Love and hugs,
Scaralooloo xxxx


----------



## cat1608

Princess - loving the scan pic!!! I treasure all mine. If you can, when you are further along, I really recommend having a 4d scan when you can see their faces. It was the most magical, emotional experience ever and really brought home to me that I was actually carrying babies   . Glad all going well


Cxx


----------



## commutergirl

*Princess* - love your photo. Actually, every time I see a scan, even in a movie, I find myself crying...

*Beanie* -    I know too well how it feels to be "the odd one out" in a group of people with children, and I believe sometimes people don't invite you just to avoid upsetting you - which, well meant as it might be, is more upsetting. Tbh, having gone through the experience of IF, I find also very annoying the fact that some acquaintances seem to have started regarding me as "one of the gang" since I got pg.

*Sarah* - OK re the meeting! *Kdb*, are you there? any plans for next week?

*Cat* - how are the boys doing? have you decided when to return to work, and what to do with childcare?

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hi ladies

Sorry, I'm not very good at keeping up with you all these days - I'm so tired in the evenings that just seems to eat tea and go to bed!

Princess - I'm so sorry to hear that you lost one of your beans.  I really hope that the other one stays strong x

Winegum - Good luck with your cycle hunny.  We are all rooting for you.  I really hope that one day very soon that I can pop into your tea room and share pg stories.  Thinking of you. x

Beanie - I'm sorry to hear that you feel that friends and family have distanced themselves from you.  I hope that they realise soon that it is support the you and DH need to move on.  I wish you both all the best.

AFM - 20 week scan done today and all is well - we're team pink!


----------



## commutergirl

Amethyst - wo-hoooo!   We need a few more girls around here!
And great that everything is fine, of course!


----------



## kdb

Hi CG & Scaralooloo - I can do Friday 14th or Friday 21st, anytime - although middle of the day probably best so that we aren't on the tube in rush hour?  I got incredibly dirty looks from other passengers when my pushchair was taking up space in the middle of the carriage.  Oh how times have changed from when I had a bump and people smiled at me   

A step-free destination sounds good to me.  CG, whereabouts will you be travelling in from?  I'm in Southfields (SW).

Any other Londoners keen to join us?  Fred??

Or Winey if you're about?


----------



## commutergirl

Kdb - as long as I behave sensibly if people glare at me I glare back at them! Yet I agree that middle of the day is best - I simply cannot squeeze my buggy in a full train! Both dates are fine by me.
We might as well have a SW meeting as I live in Clapham; still it would be great if Winegum could join us and I'll be happy to move towards the centre if there is a chance of having her (or anyone who is not SW-based).
And Trying? are you there?
Kdb, I tried to PM you but your inbox is full...


----------



## kdb

Hi CG - need to renew my charter m'ship in order to sort out my inbox as I have no hope of getting the 298 emails down to <100!!

But can't remember my paypal login to do the renewal!

I have pm'd you my email address and mobile.

Scaraloo - can you do either of those dates?  If yes we could meet more central


----------



## Scaralooloo

I definately can't do the 14th October as I'm going away, I could possibly do the 21st as I have the morning off work but I could only meet late morning/lunchtime as I have to be at work by 2pm. It might not work for you girlies with your bubbas, so you do what's best for you and if I can fit in I will. xxxx


----------



## loopylisa73

HI LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I finally have a computer back! so im back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How are you all?

I have missed chats and seeing all the post x

You have prolly all forgot me   

Love Loops xxx


----------



## loopylisa73

WINEGUM....... GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## Scaralooloo

Loopylisa - How lovely to hear from you and look at your gorgeous 2 in your piccy. They are beautiful, you must be so proud. How's it all been going?


----------



## commutergirl

Welcome back Loops! Your babies are gorgeous! How's everything?


----------



## kdb

CG and Scaralooloo - I've emailed you both just now   

Loops, your little ones look very cute.


----------



## cat1608

Hey loops - welcome back!


Long time no speak     


Pinched your idea and have put boys as my profile pic so all the ladies can see what they look like - i am a shameless baby bore as so VERY proud of them!!!


The pic was taken a couple of weeks back at approx 6.5 months and it is Finley on left and Freddie on the right. My scrumdiliumptious pickle pots who are my world   .


Hope all you ladies are well x


----------



## joeyrella

Wow ladies what beautiful babies! I love all your pictures. (it makes you seem more real too if that makes sense   ) .  I may have to do the same, if I can work it out!


Lovely scan picture Princess, scan pictures still make me well up now.  So glad baby is doing well.



Congratulations on team pink Amethyst, we need more girls on here   .


Hi Loopylisa, lovely to hear from you again.


Can't wait for our next arrivals, its very exciting!


AFM I went back to work this week.  Its depressingly exactly the same as when I left, but pays the bills.  I'm doing three days which is brilliant, William is in nursery on tuesdays and with my parents the other two days.  He's loving nursery, so that's reassuring.  He's got six teeth now, is cruising around the furniture and is getting very vocal and cheeky.


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Determined to write a post today as been trying to for the last week. My boss will just have to bother somebody else especially as he has already made me cry once today   

Loopy - really good to see you back and can't believe how old your 2 are already and so cute   Are they both doing the same things or is one following the other? Only ask as my hairdresser has a boy and girl twins and finds her little girl watches her brother doing something like when he was learning to walk and falling over and then once he had the hang of it she just got up and walked as if to show him there was nothing to it   

Cat - your boys are very cute too and think you are allowed to be a baby bore when you have waited so long for them   

CG - would love to meet up with you, kdb and any of the other ladies but will struggle to do week days at the moment as have quite a few appts coming up and then a week off at the end of the month to tidy the house!Maybe another time? Pleased to here you had a good time in Italy. Are you talking to the boys in Italian or English?

kdb - as I said above I would love to have met up with you especially as you are both in SW London as even closer to me than I realised. I get the train in from Ascot which goes to Waterloo although have to admit I have not used public transport since being pregnant! Always worried about being sick on someone!!! Guess I can let the baby do that next year! Hope you all have a good time

Amethyst - pleased to hear that your scan went well and all is good with your little girl

Joey - sorry to hear you are back at work and have to admit that is the bit I will be dreading. Very cute pic of your little boy too   

scaralooloo - not much time left for you at work and I'm sure those last weeks will fly past I only have 11 weeks left tomorrow and have a week of leave in that so seems to be going so quick!

princess - really pleased to hear that your scan went well and hope it is all feeling a lot more real now   

Beanie - glad to hear you are still keeping an eye on us as someone needs too   Hope you are having some treats with Dh as you certainly deserve them   

Winegum - very happy to see you back and hoping the stimms are going well. When do you go for a scan to find out? Keep eating the protein. My favourite was macaroni cheese   If you feel like keeping us up to date you know where we are but also understand the need to stay sane which sometimes means not being on here   

Hi to anyone I have missed and hope life is treating you well   

AFM - Work is just like hell at the moment or rather my boss is   Been here until 7pm most nights for the last 4 weeks doing budgets and well and truly over it now!!!!! Hate to say (not really as it is true   ) but my boss is lazy and stupid so good luck to my team while I am off!!! Finally crumbled this morning when one of my team asked if I was ok so sat sobbing at my desk for about 5 mins until managed to pull myself together. then sent email to all those that had p*ssed me off telling them they were either wrong or if they didn't believe me they should do the work themselves!!! Seems to have paid off as been a bit quieter since then!!! On to more pleasant things... I am 26 weeks now which I am still finding hard to believe although finally ordered cot, buggy and few nursery bits at the weekend. Also had a GP appt last week where he said I had put on 20kg   Couldn't believe it but after hearing the heartbeat was not bothered but mentioned to some people at work and they said I hadn't put on that much so checked when I got home and it was 8kg!! no wonder we do so much research ourselves for IF as some doctors can't even work the scales!!!!

Anyway think I have waffled enough and should be training this afternoon so will leave you to hopefully enjoy some sunshine   

Take care x x


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hello girls!!! Long time no speak. Been using my phone since I moved house and lost the thread but decided to look again tonight n yeah I found u!! Hope everyone is doing well  

Winegum- good luck for this cycle huni x

Everyone is nearing their dd now, well those of us who still have bumps. Must say my bump is extremely large now as I'm 33 weeks! Finished work 6 weeks ago as I've had back problems n ended up on crutches so was just not able to work any longer. Carrying 2 big babies here. At 32 weeks baby girl was 5lb 8oz n baby boy was 4lb 13oz! Back next week for a scan to check the measurements as consultant said this is big for singletons never mind twins! Lol said she'll induce me at 37 weeks so looking forward to that as I'm extremely uncomfy now. Hope everyone is doing well and cherishing those bumps n babies that we all waited so long for.  sorry for any typos as it's really difficult to see wat I've wrote using this! Lol take care xx


----------



## loopylisa73

Scaraloo...Hi, TY i am sooo proud of them! It was really hard BUT soooooo rewarding! They are starting to amuse each other now so gives me 5 mins here and there lol xx Not long to go for you now.....  EXCITED MUCH hehe x

CG... TWINS!!!!!Congrats, oh my what did i start hehe!! TY i think they gorg too but i biased. they are doing really well thankyou x

KDB....AWWWWWWWWWW Daniel is such a cutie , little heart breaker xxxxxx

Cat!........ i no, how rude we never speak! lol hows the little pickles, cute as ever i see!!!! 

Joeyrella..... WOW William is growng heaps! 6 teeth! Elizabeth has 4 now, Alexander just 1 ...... im sure they will get more to chomp at me with   xx

Fred.... Hi, These two are doing some things together but , she normally waits for him then will do after...eg:-  he is very vocal about getting food as and when, she sits quietly..... and when i bring it she just opens her mouth for the food! then smiles as if to say... why do i need to shout when he will do it for me!!!   Very clever lol            26 weeks, wow are you getting big? i was huge and very uncumfty but i loved it!!! x

xmasbaby.... aww girl and boy! SNAP haha  aww yeah uncumfy aint the word is it?? its weird huh, you love every second but hate the way ur body falls apart around you!  I was hating it as i thought my body wasnt gonna get me there.... but it did!!     

Hope everyone else is well?

AFM What can i say? i have had heaps of jobs, but being a mummy is by far the hardest BUT also the most rewarding! I never thought id ever be here and i try to cherish every precious moment with them! they are the best thing to ever happen to me and OMG they are 9 months old next week!!!! Where did those months go?? i have to be honest, hubby and me nearly lost each other thru the pressures of being new parents..............We are working thru and glad to say back on track! But the best advice i can give anyone is, to be a great parent u have to make time for yourselves too!!!!, i didnt leave them for a minute and its not good for me or them they need a balance too   im learning not to be soooo    over them     

Take care
Love Loops xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hi Girls

Need to get this out and I know you will fully understand, due to celebrate 20th Anniversary being with DH, and I'm questioning whats the point considering Im not able to produce what normal couples do. Think im coping but then get days like this. Dont expect replies, just wanted to get it out how im feeling.   .

So lovely to hear how you are doing loopy and xmas, I do lurk to see how you are all getting on, just not posting as hard to get involved when I have no idea..


----------



## loopylisa73

Beanie......    xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Beanie -       

Loops - So lovely to hear your news and the developments of your two little ones, I bet it's never a dull moment in your house!   

Xmasbaby - Wow great weights for your bubbas, but I can well imagine how difficult that must be for you, it must be a real strain on your back. Not long for you now then, how very exciting   

Fred - Sounds like you've been having a hard time of late, hope the work situation eases up soon. Are you still being sick then? I've put on loads of weight according to the scales, but I'm still fitting into size 14 maternity clothes that is so I think it must be mainly around my tummy. I'm swimming 3 times a week, so trying to keep fit and supple. It would be lovely to meet up one day, maybe we can have a baby meet up one day in the New Year   

Joeyrella - You're little William is gorgeous a real cutie    Sorry you're back at work, I bet it must be hard to leave him but as you say needs must and at least it's just 3 days a week.   

Cat - Those boys of yours are gorgeous, what a pair of cuties...and you have every right to be a baby bore I would be too   

CG/KDB - Looking forward to meeting up and getting cuddles with your boys   

Loopdy - You hanging in there?   

AFM - Well 32wks today, can't quite believe it. The tiredness has really kicked in now as I'm just not sleeping at well and it's starting to take it's toll on me, trying not to complain though. Still got 5wks left at work, wish it was 5 days. So over work now and can't wait to leave and get on with the next stage of my life. 

Love and squishy hugs to you all,
Scaralooloo xxxxx


----------



## cat1608

Beanie - sending you loads of     


Don't be so hard on yourself though hun xx


----------



## Winegum

Loving all the baby photos ladies! We are going to have 3 in a row (that should be 4 as *xmasbaby* is having 2!) aren't we with *Scaralooloo, xmasbaby and Loopdy* all due within days of each other - how exciting 

*Beanie: *I think a 20th anniversary is definitely worth celebrating and I hope you manage to do something nice together. I know how IF clouds everything but you and dh are clearly a loving commited couple and that in itself is an achievement, not to mention what you have both been through. Maybe the anniversary can be a kind of milestone or stepping stone to move forward from. Have you had any more thoughts about adoption or have you ruled it out? I sometimes wonder if what we interpret as friends and family distancing themselves from us is actually them just getting consumed by their own lives and assuming that because we haven't got kids, we won't enjoy doing things with them. Also, I don't doubt that jealousy plays a part sometimes and just as we find families difficult, frazzled parents maybe don't like to be reminded just how free and easy a life with no kids is....if only they knew. Apart from bravely reaching out to people who you feel have abandoned you a bit (just to see if they really have), I would say plan lots of nice things with dh. I want to hear how you celebrated your anniversary next time you post  

*Joeyrella: *I couldn't help notice your signature, especially the word "trying". Is there a possibility you might do some more tx. Such a difficult decision to make.  I'm glad going back to work is working out for all of you. I bet your parents are loving having William.

*Princess:* I'm glad all is going well and you are feeling positive. Will you have the baby at Exeter?

*Scaralooloo: * I'm so excited for you  - your own excitement and impatience radiates through the screen, it's infectious! Can't wait to see your birth post on here after all you have been through. I'm sure you reflect everyday on what a journey you have had to get here. I hope bubba doesn't turn up too early so that you can enjoy atleast a week of mat leave pottering round at home and enjoying those lovely last few days before your bump turns into a baby. 

*Amethyst:* I wonder if I know your mum and step-dad (or is it the other way round)? . Do you ever come to SM to visit them? Great news for team pink by the way! 

*Loops:* Welcome back! It's so lovely to hear from you and see Elizabeth and Alexander thriving. I'm sorry to hear you and dh have had a wobble. Judging by the experiences of many people I know, nothing can quite prepare a couple for how things will be once the babies come along. I hope you will be OK now.

*Fred:*  at your 20 kg vs 8 kg story! What are your pregnancy treats of choice apart from sausage sandwiches?

*xmasbaby:* Gosh, you sound uncomfortable. Can't wait to hear further news. 

*CG, Trying, Cat, kdb: *Always lovely to hear news from you and thanks so much for your good wishes 

*AFM: *Lots to update you on my end, and I must warn you that I am feeling positive....I know!! Check me out  Firstly, I am so proud of myself. I have managed to get myself through a tx cycle in London, 200 miles from where I live & a minimum 3 hour car and train journey each way. Where a year ago I wouldn't have considered it possible, I have proved it is possible (Plus I found loads of FFs who have done it/are doing it, one lady from even further west in Devon than me!) Big pats on the back all round. It's been a logistical challenge but it's actually been easy. I have learnt a lesson that sometimes we should just jump and trust that the net will appear. Changing clinics has worked out well for me, both in terms of results (so far) and how I feel. I realise now that while I was doing my previous txs, I felt that other FFs, including a lot of you, were getting "better" tx than me (more tailored, more professional etc) and that's why you were able to feel like it might actually have a chance of working. I never got that before. I was just going through the motions, but for the first time ever I actually feel like it might be my turn. Talk of blastocysts and frosties has been beyond my wildest dreams but maybe not this time. I have felt able to hand myself over to this clinic and trust that they know what they are doing. I have cleared several hurdles, several more to go, but here is my progress to date: My stimming phase went really well, lots of follies were recruited and grew on together without too big a discrepancy in size. On my final scan I had 16 follies. EC was yesterday. I came round to DH excitedly telling me they had retrieved 14 eggs! I promptly started crying and was told by the nurse that it was normal to be emotional after the lovely deep sedation. Good, because that is our best ever count! I know it is about quality and I hope we can match the quantity with quality but you can't help be pleased with that. The consultant popped in and said it had all gone smoothly, an easy collection. No blood, no soreness. The sample was very good but due to previously having ICSI they decided to do a 7/7 IVF/ICSI split. I got the call this morning: Of the 7 IVF'd eggs, one fertilised abnormally by 2 sperm, (I'm sure secretly dh was impressed with his eager little swimmers!) 6 fertilised normally. Of the ICSI eggs, 1 wasn't suitable for injection but 6 were injected and fertilised normally, so we have 12 fertilised eggs. We are so hopeful that we will have something lovely to put back out of that lot. I feel like the clinic and we have done all we can. What will be will be and we will live with it. Bye for now lovely ladies, and thank you all so much for your continued support.

Big love to you all
Winegum x


----------



## kdb

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyy WG!!!!!!!!!!!   

  
​


----------



## joeyrella

I'm so pleased for you Winegum, you've done ever so well so far - keep it up! When will you transfer?


You asked whether I might have more treatment and I just don't know.  My head says I should be more than satisfied with what I have got but my heart says there is room for another baby in there.  I have days where the thought of having more treatment (the emotional effort, the money, the time) horrifies me and days where I feel tearful about never having the joy of holding a newborn again.      


I can't wait to hear of our next batch of arrivals, its so exciting


----------



## loopylisa73

WINEGUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh wow! ok ok sooooo whens the big day to go back? its great to hear you so positive!!  
yup bubbas are good , teething atm so they are not happy bunnies! but on the whole ADORABLE x

Joeyrella.... I feel like that too some days too, i say well i have one of each, so im blessed.....BUT other days i feel the ache for another i dont understand? When the cubs arrived i loved them but they were such hard work...... so decided we had two and that would be enough... but is it? i feel greedy, but others have more than two!  Why jsust because we struggled to concieve do people think they have the right to say ''oh u dont need to have anymore, you have one of each?'' grrrr

Rant over!!!

Take care ladies 

love
Loops xx


----------



## cat1608

Evening ladies!!


Winegum - YAY!!!! So glad to hear your news and we will all be keeping everything crossed you get the positive result we all want you to have.


Joeyrella and Loops - I know exactly what you mean! I STILL miss being pregnant and feel sad that I will never experience it again. I am so unbelievably grateful I have got my gorgeous 2 boys and know I am THE luckiest lady in the world to have them, but I feel ever so broody sometimes. I could never understand before going through a pregnancy and having babies why women had 13 children but now I can sort of understand it!! Being pregnant is addictive and so is having a new baby, but I wonder if the reason I think like that is because, all things considered, I had a relatively easy time of both?? If I wasn't 39, I think I would seriously consider having another baby, but i'm too old now as I wouldn't be ready for another couple of years. A couple of my yummy mummy friends with babies same age as mine feel broody too, so I know i'm not weird!! LOL!! 


I just count my blessings I have two wonderful boys and I love, love, LOVE this journey I am on with them. I am one very very lucky lady xx


----------



## Winegum

Thank you ladies for all your good wishes.  


Just a quick update: I can't believe it but of our 12 fertilised eggs, only 1 didin't divide.  @ Day 3 we have 11 top quality embryos all doing really well and all 6-8 cells.  Blastocyst transfer with assisted hatching provisionally booked for Tuesday 18th so praying we have at least 1 little fighter left by then    We can't stop smiling.   It's the best result we could hope for.


Will be back to update in due course. x


----------



## cat1608

Fantastic Winegum   .


Lots of       and       coming your way, not to mention,   and not to mention    .


I'm keeping everything crossed for you hun xx


----------



## loopylisa73

WINEGUM....................                  so excited didnt now which icon so i put them all xxxxxxxxxx

Love 
Loops  xx


----------



## xmasbaby81

Winegum - fantastic news!! That is just amazing. Very best of luck huni xxx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Winegum - your news is fantastic.  I have all my fingers and toes crossed that this is it.....   

As for visiting SM I was there this weekend just gone!    I bought a lovely bear rug from the factory shop for muchkin's room!  You are right...... - it's my mum and step-dad.  I'm not sure which tea room is yours, but they are less coffee and cake and more pint - well my SD is anyway.  My SD goes to the George quite a lot for a swift half!  My DH and SD were there Saturday night whilst Mum and I were watching strictly!  

Anyway - good luck hun.....bumps and a coffee soon I hope


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies!

*Beanie* -    

*Fred* - Ascot? I might have seen you darting past at Clapham Junction then&#8230; I take my train to work from the opposite platform! Sorry you can't make it this time, but I would love to meet you. Maybe when you are on mat leave and feel like travelling into London off peak let us know!
We are talking in Italian to the boys: as they will be otherwise living in an English-speaking environment there is no point for them to learn English with our embarrassingly Italian accent&#8230;  
And don't let your boss make you cry! 

*Xmasbaby* - wow, nearly there! Hope you are tall enough to carry those big baby around&#8230;  I think that mine decided to get out when they were a bit too squeezed (they were average size for singletons, and I am quite small&#8230. Keep us posted!

*Sarah* - look forward to meeting you! Re sleepless nights, have you tried a breastfeeding cushion? One of the "shapeless" ones I mean. I used it quite a lot, either to prop myself up or to "hug" it, and it helped me finding acceptable sleeping positions.

*Joeyrella, Cat, Loops *- We are also quite unsure about further tx - we just signed to have our embryos stored for another year to start with. I also loved being pregnant (yes, I have forgotten the sickness!), and all the magic moments of the "before" and "after". But I am 40, and cannot wait for too long&#8230;

Last but not least&#8230; *Winegum*!I am thinking of you. We all want to toast your BFP in a couple of weeks!

Hi to everybody else!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## joeyrella

Winegum how did it go?
Can't believe I forget pumpkin power!
     




As I am 31 I feel a bit too young to be giving up trying and think I might stand a reasonable chance of being lucky enough to get a BFP again, but I don't know if my nerves could stand more TX and don't know if my bank account could stand more nursery fees!  I don't know, but its hard to know what to do as I don't want to leave it too late to try again if I change my mind.


----------



## Winegum

Hi Ladies 

Still smiling  We have 2 beautiful hatched blastocysts (named jelly tot and jelly baby) on board as of yesterday afternoon - both grade 6BB/AA. We have excelled ourselves and managed 6 x blastocyst ice babies  A fantastic result - 8 blasts out of 11 fertilised eggs  . I'm taking it really easy, and I am enjoying feeling happy for the first time in ages. Thanks so much for all your good wishes and +++++ vibes, not to mention pumpkin power.
   

*Amethyst:* How funny you were in SM at the w/e! Our cafe is called That New Place - it is on the island in the middle of the road as you drive into SM down East Street, kind of behind the chemist on the square. We also live on East Street, further down near the garage. How often do you come down?

*Joeyrella: *I often reflect on the impact IF has on our futures and our outlook. I can see how you would be reluctant to start trying again or to embark on more tx for fear of where it may lead you. Maybe it's a bit too soon to decide what to do, maybe now is just a good time to think about your options. As you say, you are only 31. Potentially you could try for another baby when William is 5 or 6. I think a big age gap can be really nice because the older child will be helpful and protective and need the parents in a different way to the newborn. That way you can experience both baby's babyhood individually. I suppose doing it sooner rather than later is instinctive. I get the sense that you feel the need to at least try and give yourselves the chance - follow the path of least regret. Maybe a plan or a date cut off would help: agreeing that you would do this but not that, or try for x months before taking a break. You could change that at anytime, but it might make the whole daunting prospect a bit easier to contemplate. I wish you all the best with getting your head and heart round it all. 

*Scaralooloo, Commutergirl and kdb: *Enjoy your lunch tomorrow!

Hi to everyone else 

Big love to you all
Winegum x


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Just a quick post as I wanted to say brilliant news to Winegum especially as 8 is a lucky number and worked for me plus needed to send           and    

I had a 28wk scan today and all good although baby measuring 30wks and 3.5lbs so don't think it is going to be a small baby    Also had glucose test on Monday which was all ok. So finally feeling ready to decorate the nursery next week   

OK will catch up properly later in the week and keep smiling Winegum


----------



## cat1608

Winegum - how fabulous?! Stay sticky jelly tot and jelly baby. We are all rooting for you and hoping you keep safe        .


Fred - glad to hear scan went well. Won't be long before you'll be a mummy   


Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## kdb

Winey...


----------



## loopylisa73

Winegum............. IM SOOOOOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!!

Love 
Loops xx


----------



## joeyrella

Congratulations winegum, fantastic news!   




'The path of least regret' - that's rung completely true for me hmmmmm................


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Oh Winegum! I think this is it! XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## princess29

So pleased for you Winegum.    Wonderful the hear such good news!


----------



## dixie13

Winegum!!!!!! WOW!!!! I am so so pleased for you, that's brilliant news! Pumpkin power all the way!!!

             

I love all the lovely pictures of your babies ladies - they are all gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Beanie3

Winegum- This looks like this just may be the one for you...Really praying and hoping it works out for you                . You and DH really deserve this...xxx


----------



## princess29

Hi Girls,

Well im over the moon, we had our 12 week scan on Thursday and all is looking great! I can't tell you how nerve racking the wait was for them to take me in the room, I nearly passed out! Im still shocked that we have got to this point and havnt really told anymore people, not sure how to tell my news now I can, I think I will let other people do it for me.


----------



## Winegum

Well done princess   So pleased for you   


Thanks ladies for all your ++++vibes and good wishes.  I'm surviving the 2ww and being brave, only thinking good thoughts


----------



## Beanie3

Princess - I am so happy for you hunni, hope you can start to relax and enjoy the pregancy   


Ladies - Feel today is a new start for me, got the histology results back from a lump that was removed in the summer and its come back benign,  the hives have stopped, been almost a year suffering with them. Docs not sure what that cause is but dont care   . DH and myself went for walk and talked yesterday and we are going to go put our interest in for adoption in the new year.  For the 1st time I feel in a good place..Been the toughest year I ever had, and you have all been there for me which I am so gratefull, allowing me to sound off how I am feeling without judging me. I promise I will keep you all upto date on when we start the adoption process. But we are going to give the monitor another try till then, for 1st time in over 6 months my cycle bang on to the day...

Thank you all of you, even though im not there yet family wise, you all made me feel part of this group..never judging me, Gosh crying now as I type   .

Im still watching for all your news, Winegum really got everything crossed for you


----------



## Winegum

Beanie: lovely to see a hopeful post from you, can see you emerging into the light. The new year is a great time to start on a new plan. Sounds like you have really turned a corner emotionally. We're with you all the way xxx


----------



## joeyrella

You've brought a little tear to my eye Beanie.  Wonderful news about your results and equally wonderful to hear you sounding relaxed and positive.  Its always good to have a plan, I'm ever so pleased you have decided to push ahead with investigating adoption. Good luck! But of course I am still hopeful for a 100% thread   


Princess - lovely news about your scan.  Is it starting to feel 'real' yet?

Winegum - hope you are managing to stay sane.  Stay positive


----------



## amethyst_uk

*Beanie* - it's so good to hear your positivity for the future and I hope that the adoption process runs smoothly for you. However, just remember the CBFM (and luck) worked for me after I was told there was no hope so I still have my fingers crossed. 

*Princess* - that's really good news hun.  Telling people was the hard bit for me too, but I had to at only 10 weeks as my work uniform was bursting at the seams! You'll find the good wishes and support overwhelming, but fantastic all the same. Indulge yourself - it's time! 

*Loopdy* - 5 days to go hun  ....and the caterpillar quilt is the most gorgeous thing ever. Boo will be a very lucky baby!

*Winegum* - I come down to SM every couple of months, but am probably done now until munchkin arrives as mum is coming to us for Christmas in case we have an early arrival!  Mum lives off south street, so just round the corner from you! Small world eh! I'm pleased to hear that you are managing the 2ww ok....not long now!

*AFM* - feeling like I could be the happiest (but most tired) girl in the world  ...... but also a little fed up with people telling me how big I am and asking if I have 2 in there!  How rude - I've only put on just over a stone, but it's all bump!


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hello,

Well I'm glad I logged on here today    lots of positive news!

Princess - So, so pleased for you that you've reached the 12wk milestone    I really hope you can relax a bit now and start to enjoy each day that comes. Really happy for you honey   

Beanie - I'm so pleased that there are some positve things coming your way, it's great news about your health as I know that must have been a real worry for you. And I'm delighted that you have decided to go down the adoption route, you won't regret it. My best friend who adopted a little boy last Christmas is the happiest she's ever been and are already hoping to adopt a little girl in the New Year. Your dreams will come true   

Winegum - Just over a week to go honey and I have such a positive feeling for you what with your 100% AMAZING results that you got. You stay positive and strong    

Amethyst - I have found that once you're pregnant, people feel like they can say whatever to you...it's bizzarre! Ignore them all, you just enjoy your last weeks and embrace your bump!   

CG & KDB - Was so lovely to see you ladies last week and was lovely meeting your gorgeous boys. Hope we can do it again when my little one turns up. Kdb - Thanks for the loan of the TENS machine I think it will come in very handy.   

Hello to all you other gorgeous ladies, hope you're well    

AFM - Well I had my 34wk growth scan today and my wee man is growing extremely well and is already weighing 5Ib 12oz and although everything measures within the normal range it appears his head is nearer the top of that scale...that news made my eyes water a bit! Mind you his dad has a big head, so no real surpsires! Anyway the main thing is he's growing really well and that is all we can ask and hope for, so I'm really happy. Can't believe that in approx 6 give and take a few days I'm going to get to meet him, makes me want to cry just thinking about it. 

But in the meantime we have the lovely Loopdy who'll be the next mamma, can't wait to hear your news honey!   

Lots and lots of love and hugs to you all,
Scaralooloo xxxx


----------



## kdb

S - at 22w Daniel's head circumference was above the 95th centile which freaked me out and although it was on the big side (36cm) when he was born, all was fine with me - no tearing or cuts, and the pushing bit (lasted only a few minutes) was a relief.  My DH has a big head too     

You'll be grand!

xoxo


----------



## princess29

Winegum, im so excited for you, hope the 2WW isnt driving you too nuts hun.   

Beanie, so nice to here you feeling better about everything, and that you are looking to the future again, wishing you all the luck in the world. 

Amethyst, I know its is so rude! Im also finding people are trying to touch my bump already and its not that big yet, I keep having to dodge out of the way.    I really dont like it at all. 

Scaralooloo, gosh hun not long at all now, you little boy will be here so soon, im all excited for you!


----------



## Laney~

amethyst_uk said:


> *Beanie* - it's so good to hear your positivity for the future and I hope that the adoption process runs smoothly for you. However, just remember the CBFM (and luck) worked for me after I was told there was no hope so I still have my fingers crossed.
> 
> *Princess* - that's really good news hun.  Telling people was the hard bit for me too, but I had to at only 10 weeks as my work uniform was bursting at the seams! You'll find the good wishes and support overwhelming, but fantastic all the same. Indulge yourself - it's time!
> 
> *Loopdy* - 5 days to go hun  ....and the caterpillar quilt is the most gorgeous thing ever. Boo will be a very lucky baby!
> 
> *Winegum* - I come down to SM every couple of months, but am probably done now until munchkin arrives as mum is coming to us for Christmas in case we have an early arrival!  Mum lives off south street, so just round the corner from you! Small world eh! I'm pleased to hear that you are managing the 2ww ok....not long now!
> 
> *AFM* - feeling like I could be the happiest (but most tired) girl in the world  ...... but also a little fed up with people telling me how big I am and asking if I have 2 in there!  How rude - I've only put on just over a stone, but it's all bump!


Hi ladies, I'm very sorry for gate-crashing here but I couldn't think of any other way!  I just wanted to say a quick hello to Amethyst and to say thank you for your recent pm - it's lovely to hear from you. I tried to send you a return message but I keep getting an error saying it's been blocked! Anyway, I hope you're keeping well and I'm so pleased to hear that you're expecting, many congratulations and I wish you all the very best, Laney xx


----------



## Winegum

Ladies, just popping on to say I have put one away for the team!
Yes, I got my BFP today, 12dp 5dt, CBD: P***** 2-3, Boots own, nice clear dark +
Feels very surreal posting this but we are absolutely elated. Not using the P word yet, just seeing this as the beginning and taking one day at a time. Thanks for all the love, I mean that sincerely. You are all wonderful x


----------



## kdb

AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kdb

​


----------



## princess29

Absolutely delighted for you winegum!!! Xxx


----------



## joeyrella

Oh Winegum, I knew it!  I'm so thrilled for you, massive congratulations.


----------



## cat1608

WWWWWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!




Winegum - I can't tell you how pleased I am for you!!!      


        


Relax - easier said than done I know! - and enjoy THE best time in your life


Cxx


----------



## amethyst_uk

*Winegum* - you have just made my week!!!!!

               

Congratulations hun!!


----------



## commutergirl

Winegum! Pumpkin Power strikes again!I had been thinking of you so much...

I am sure you never had a better Monday off so far!


----------



## dixie13

Woooohooooo Winegum - massive congratulations!!!!!!!!! I couldn't be happier for you!!!


----------



## Scaralooloo

Winegum - Once again       you know how happy I am for you it's the best news ever and it couldn't happen to a nicer person. I hope since yesterday you've managed to take it all in and it is starting to feel a bit more real now. You've only gone and done it honey, I am thrilled to pieces I really am. Stay strong and positive and I look forward to sharing the next 9/10months with you      

Hope all you other ladies are well?

Loopdy - Still waiting for your announcement on **, any day now   

Only 2 more wks for me at work, so ready to finish here now as it's a real struggle getting in and out on tubes and buses as I get so tired out. Start my NCT class on Friday/Saturday, so hopefully we'll meet some other like minded people there and make some good friends.

It's all very exciting, that's for sure.

Lots of love,
Scaralooloo xxxx


----------



## cat1608

Scaralooloo - I can't believe it's only another couple of weeks to go for you until you finish work. Everyone will say it, but when you do finish, do take the time to relax and get in afternoon naps etc as you need to look after yourself in the last couple of weeks. I didn't do the nct classes, but I met 3 girls at my Aquanatal class who all went to the same one and through them i've met some wonderful friends who I meet up with once or twice a week.


Such an exciting time for you ahead   .


AFM - went on our first holiday to Cornwall last week for a few days which was lovely. The boys were so well behaved and seemed to enjoy it - as did my two dogs. I'm currently looking into booking a beach holiday for next year as want to take advantage of the fact I don't have to pay for their flights until they are 2    .


I'm no officially no longer on maternity leave        but thankfully on holiday until 12th December! The boys are booked into a wonderful Nursery where I know they will have a fab time and both flourish even more, but mummy is dreading it as I know I am going to feel asthough my right arm has been cut off and I will miss them terribly.  Without sounding mushy, I was born to be a mum and my pregnancy and since having the boys has been by far the happiest time of my life and i'd do it again in a heartbeat.


Hope you are all well. Big hugs to you all xx


----------



## Loopdy

Winegum!!!  You did it!!!  I can't tell you how happy I am for you!!  That is the best news!!!                                                        

Hi everyone - I keep popping on to see how everyone is but just can't catch up with everyone!  Thanks for asking about me, I'm 40 weeks + 2 days today!  We have a birth pool set up in our lounge all ready to go and feeling really happy and excited about the birth, whatever way Boo decides to come!

Love and best wishes to you all.

Loopdy
xx


----------



## joeyrella

Still have a big smile on my face for our amazing Winegum     

Best of luck Loopdy, hope baby doesn't keep you waiting too long and you get the birth you want.  I can't wait to read your birth announcement soon  x


Scaralooloo - finishing work is such a milestone, I'm so excited for you.  Not long now!
AFM William is one on Wednesday   , I can't believe how quickly the time has gone.  It literally feels like yesterday I was staring at a positive HPT.  Its been a fantastic year, I still sometimes have to pinch myself to believe I am mummy to this lively beautiful boy - amazing!
Such a happy thread at the moment, still      for a 100% success rate for our ladies still in waiting x x x


----------



## Winegum

Ladies, as far as thrills go, reading all your wonderful messages of congratulations comes a very close second to seeing my first positive pee stick. Thank you all so much. I feel very cherished and special.  I have to keep telling myself that the tests I have done so far are really mine and that no one is playing a joke on me.  I'm getting my first bHCG result today so I will hopefully be able to relax a little bit more, but overall I am calm and excited and just cannot wipe the smile off my face. Dh too.  Tring very hard to take one day at a time.

Joeyrella: have a wonderful timd celebrating William's first birthday tomorrow. What a lovely milestone!

Loopdy: wow - you are so close - cant wait to hear all about it! Thinking of you and very excited for you.

Much love and thanks to you all 
Winegum x


----------



## Beanie3

Winegum - Tears   of happiness here for you, knew this was the one   ...xx


----------



## loopylisa73

*OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Winegum xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## princess29

Scaralooloo, only 5 weeks to go for you!! Thats crazy   seems to have flown by - probally not for you though!! Make sure you relax once you have stopped work.   

Cat, glad you had a good holiday with the little ones, where in Cornwall did you go? We are actually there for this weekend, I love Cornwall. I hope you feel a little bit better once you settle into a routine at work, I work in a nursery and honestly all the children are very happy here so im sure your boys will love it. 

Loopdy, I hope Boo doesnt keep you waiting too much longer, cant wait to here your news.   

Joeyrella, Happy Birthday William!!    

Winegum, im still so happy about you news, its wonderful. I found taking each day at a time helped, and looking towards small goals and now im 14 weeks!   
AFM, 

Im fine just plodding along really, ended up in the hospital at the weekend with either a kidney infection or stones which is very painful, so on antibiotics and waiting for results back.    Apart from that im ok tho, 14 weeks tommorrow which is crazy!!   Just waiting for our 16 week midwive appointment now and we have another scan that week too, so hoping to find out the sex -so exciting! I still get my moments of pure panic that things are going wrong but not as bad as the early days. Me and Hubby are going away for a few days this weekend too which I really need, its been hard work having the IVF and then the worry of the early days so am hoping to relax a bit. xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hiya Ladies

Dh & myself got talking last night and we are going to start  looking for info on adoption agencys rather just local authority. Omg cant believe we are doing this   , it feels right but tiny part still yearns for a baby of my own. 

Wingum - Again I am so happy and excited for both you and dh     xx


----------



## Winegum

Beanie, I know that one way or the other this thread will achieve a 100% "becoming a mummy" rate. I wish you all the very best as you start on your journey - there will be many ups and downs but pretty early on you will know you have been accepted and from then on, no matter what the obstacles, at the end of it, you know a child/children will come to you and you will be a family.  You never know what magic and mystery nature might present you with in the meantime. An FF on another thread has a dh with MF azoospermia and after 6 failed ICSI and 6 years trying they got a natural BFP.  I'm sure you've read a hundred other signatures like that. Thank you for your good wishes my lovely.  Take care and be strong and determined to achieve your dream xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

It's really wonderful to read so many positive posts on here, it's much needed and so well deserved   

Beanie - I am so happy that you and DH have decided to go down the adoption route, you won't regret it. There has been so much about adoption in the press recently so hopefully you won't have to go through a long, drawn out process as that is one of the governments critisisms. I wish you all the luck in the world and I look forward to the day where I log on here and read all about it.   

WG - Still smiling for you honey    

Princess - 14 wks already, wow that's brilliant    You've got over the first major hurdle and that is such a big thing. So happy for you. Keep strong and keep believing and before long you'll have your bundle of joy in your arms.   

Joeyrella - I can't believe William is already nearly 1yrs old    where has the time gone!!! I hope he has a wonderful day, enjoy every moment.   

Loopdy -       waiting patiently to hear your news      

Cat - Glad you had a wonderful holiday in Cornwall with the boys and the dogs, I love it down there    Try not think about going back to work yet, enjoy your last few weeks. The boys will love nursery, and the time you have with them will be extra special.   

Love and hugs to Loopylisa, Fred, Kdb, CG, Dixie and Amethyst and everyone else I've missed.

Scaraloolooxxxxx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Didn't get a chance to post yesterday due to manic work day and not sure how long I have now until my boss appears but need to do some posts   

Winegum - Congratulations for you and DH              Lots of dancing bananas required for your BFP   Loooking forward to hearing about your HCG results too especially  as we've been matching on lots of things so curious to see how close yours is to mine   

Princess - great news on your 12 week scan and that all is going well   Looking forward to hearing what flavour it is. Think there are more boys than girls on this thread so maybe it is time for another girl   

Joey -   to William for tomorrow. A very special celebration I am sure. Are you having a party?

Loopdy - Will be logging on regularly to hear about your arrival news. Hope all goes smoothly and you are cuddling Boo very soon   

scaralooloo - hope your last days at work go past quickly and you can enjoy putting up your feet at home

Beanie - really pleased to see your news that you are moving forward and it doesn't matter how your little one arrives as long as all your dreams come true    We are always here for you too if you need to let off steam   

Cat - pleased to hear you all had a good holiday and enjoy the rest of your time off from work 

Amethyst - sounds as if your little one is growing well. I also don't like people touching my bump and think that being overweight before I got pregnant has helped as they are now a bit more wary of asking if I am pregnant or touching!!!!

Boss has returned so Hi to everyone else, CG, KDB, Dixie, Loopy and all those I know I have forgotten as my brain just isn't what it used to be   

Quick update for me. Can't believe I am 30 weeks tomorrow and was already measuring 30wks at my 28wk scan so going to be a big baby!!! Nursery is now decorated and just need DH to build the cot. DH is so cute though. He got into bed last night and 10 seconds later was up again as he hadn't been in the nursery that  day so he needed to go and have a look. Reckon once the baby arrives he will be sitting in there all night!!

Hope you are all ok and have a good week - think Winegum will be having the biggest smile though   

Take care x x


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

I've only just had a chance to pop in. Winegum, this is ****** fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am sooooooooo glad you changed clinics. much much much love to you. well done and hope it's beginning to sink in!
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## Winegum

Ladies, thank you all again.  It is sooooo wonderful to be on the receiving end of these congratulatory messages, goodness knows I enjoy writing them enough but it's very special to get them.

Quick question for you all - when did you resume normal service with dh after BFP?  My dh is being ever so loving and cuddly, but not.....sexy!  He hasn't come near me and he seems quite happy about it. I know he's being considerate and careful and maybe a bit paranoid but when is it safe to start encouraging him?


----------



## cat1608

Beanie - am so glad to hear your news. I'm with Winegum in that I just jave a feeling this will be a 100% thread. My auntie was in a similar position to you. Adopted and then had a baby of her own - I really hope this is the same for you     xx


Winegum - as me and my fella were still in the early flushes of our relationship, I think it was the next day      . He was the same and was worried that he would hurt the baby but - without tmi - we just took it easy and made sure we stayed in "shallow" positions - if you get my drift      . All the books say that it is safe, but it is scary for men I think. I'm sure as time passes he will return to normal and realise no matter how blessed he is, he won't hurt you or the baby xx


----------



## loopylisa73

Winegum.............. straight away ! lol BUT DH was sooo scared after i was told it was twins he was like...NO MORE HANKY PANKY heehee but as long as you are both happy with all situ's, do what feels right............... i did find until i was about 5 months i was dragging him upstairs all the time... hormones? but after that was too big an tired for anything lol 

Enjoy while you can hunnie xxx

Love 
Loops xx


----------



## fred73

Just a quick message for Winegum. I was not as relaxed as the other ladies and actually waited until after 12 wk scan just to be on the safe side. I know there are a lot of opinions out there so my thought has always been to go with what I will have least regret with!! A lot of women wouldn't even know they were pregnant in the early stages and will carry on as normal so reckon we are sometimes over cautious    Also for me I felt so rough from 6.5 weeks to around 14 weeks that I didn't feel like it anyway!! Still now it has to be in the afternoon as mornings and evenings I still feel a bit sick plus with my size now I struggle to find a good position...any advice from the other ladies


----------



## Loopdy

Good morning all

It is with an elated heart, that I can tell you fab ladies that mine and DH's daughter, Veyva Rose (prounounced Vayva), arrived on Tuesday, 1/11/11 at 12:12pm weighing at 8lb 4oz.  She was born at home, not in our hired birth pool but our cream leather sofa!!  Just had half a cannister of gas and air throughout although of course it did hurt!

Waited 7 years to see my husband hold our baby as he sat on the opposite sofa cuddling her and crying.  In fact all of us were crying, me, our two midwvies and little Veyva.

All the ride to get here was worth it and I feel truly blessed as it's not ever far from my memory how those rollercoaster of times felt.

Thank you for all of your support, you are wonderful people.   

Lots of love

Loopdy, (real name, Alanda by the way, hello!)
xxxxxx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Alanda - she is beautiful!  I can't believe you didn't get to use your birth pool - well for the birth anyway   - and I hope that your sofa is unscathed by its adventure   !

I would like to thank you for all the support that you gave me after my failed IVF and being told to use donor eggs - your pregnancy and optimism kept my morale high and thankfully allowed my very own bfp before I had to make the hard choice whether to give up on my own eggs.   

I wish all three of you all the best for your future as the family you have always dreamed of.   

love Amethyst
xxx


----------



## Winegum

Loopdy - wonderful wonderful news! Welcome to the world baby Veyva - beautiful and unique name.  What a cool birthday to have (a but like loops's twins 11/1/11). Love it!  Excuse lack of celebratory icons but I'm on my phone. I'm absolutely delighted for you and dh.  What has kept me going in the desire to see the look on my dh's face when he is handed our baby - what a beautiful moment for you to behold. Take care my darling and enjoy every moment xxx
Ps Yay for team pink!  Are we at 3 now? Ava, Elizabeth and Veyva plus one in amethysts tummy?? Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## joeyrella

Congratulations new mummy, wonderful news


----------



## dixie13

Alanda - woowww well done, congratulations!!!! Enjoy this special time with your beautiful girl     

Winegum - I was feeling very sick for the first 16 weeks and really didn't feel like it, and we somehow seemed to get into the habit of not doing it much at all during pregnancy.... Since my gorgeous boy was born I reckon I've had on average 4-5 hours broken sleep per night, and I put all my energy into my little man which means I haven't got much left over for my big man at the moment......    

Joeyrella - happy belated birthday to William, hope he had a lovely day!! Hasn't the year gone quick?? Milo is turning one in a few weeks and I can't believe how grown up he seems at times!!


----------



## loopylisa73

Alanda....awww such a beautiful name xxxx hope you are all well xxxx    

Love
Loops (aka Lisa)

xxx

yup cubs were born 11/1/11


----------



## Scaralooloo

Alanda - congrats again I am so happy for you & DH I really am! I love your pics on ** she is so gorgeous, you must be really proud! Xxxx

Think it's me next ladies...gulp...exciting...scared...nervous...but mainly excited! 4 weeks tomorrow! Wonder if he'll come early?!?!

Love & hugs,
Scaralooloo xxxxx


----------



## cat1608

Alanda - congrats            fab news and gorgeous name!


Can we see pics please?


Cxx


----------



## princess29

Loody, congratulations on your baby girl!!      Lovely name. xxx

Winegum, We havn't done it yet (hides in shame) we are both too scared   more Hubby than me although im greatful that he feels the same. I think with the fact we have had 2 Mc's and they told us not too for the first 12 weeks now we can we dont want to rock the boat. Obviously we have still been having some fun    but just havnt gone for the full wammy and TBH its not really that long when you think of how long we have been waiting for this. xxx


----------



## fred73

Congratulations Alanda and your DH on the birth of your daughter and such a beautiful name too        Looking forward to hearing all your news as she grows up   


Scaralooloo - you are indeed next but not going to rush it for you because after that it will be me I think


----------



## commutergirl

*Alanda* - welcome to Veyva, and big congratulations to you and DH!!!    Must have been an amazing experience!   

*Winegum* - because I had had some bleeding Dr O at CRGH recommended to wait until the 12 weeks scan (later confirmed by my community midwife); but he is probably the most cautious Dr at CRGH: when I asked him if I could be a passenger on DH's scooter he said "Well, if you asked ME I would tell you not to go on a motorbike even if you were not pregnant!"  
In any case I felt so tired and sick that it was not my top priority 

Hi to everybody else - hope to come back soon with more pers and updates!

CG


----------



## kdb

CG... lol lol at dr o's comment.  you're right about his cautiousness - he told me off for drinking water on the morning of ec and that we may not be able to go ahead   

thankfully the anaesthetist told me it was fine.


----------



## fred73

Kdb - Just watched your video of Daniel and he is sooooo cute...made me smile loads and sure you are doing the same


----------



## Scaralooloo

Kdb - That is the cutest video ever    what a cutie he is and he certainly has loads to chat about    

Hope everyone is well?   

Last week at work for me, hurrah! Did my 2 day NCT course at the weekend and met some really nice people so I hope we all become good friends. Can't believe in 4wks or less I'm going to meet my baby, it feels really surreal. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't nervous, I think it's just the not knowing what's going to happen, what it's going to feel like and when it will happen. Very excited though as I truly never thought I would see this day.

Love and hugs girls,
Scaralooloo xxxx


----------



## kdb

Thanks girls!  Actually had a horrible day today, shed a few tears (tired, frustrated, hungry - that's me by the way, not Daniel!).  Anyway, tomorrow is a new day thank goodness.

Sarah - yippeeeeeeeeeeee for finishing work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xoxo


----------



## Beanie3

Alanda - Congratulations hunni, such a beautiful name       xx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

*Loopdy*, congratulations!!!! Let the hard work commence

*KDB*, you are clearly already there! It passes, I promise. 

*Winegum*, I don't remember doing it at all after we found out. We must have done... I remember both of us being very very scared though. I had a mild panic with every cramp though. We tried every day for about two years, so both needed a rest I guess! I can tell you that it's taken six months (!) after the birth though, it's quite weird too. My period only started seven months after the birth because of all the pumping. And no pain (I used to throw up with pain).
XXXXXXXX


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Sorry but this is a me post as I need you all to tell me how stupid I am   I had my 31 week appt with the GP this morning and it took her 5-10 minutes to find the heartbeat by which point I was starting to panic as not much movement this morning. I did hear it in the end although not for long as she said the baby kept moving and seems to be lying in a difficult position. So obviously now all I can think about is that it is all going to go wrong even though I have felt baby moving since I left the doctors. Does it really not get any easier from the time you get your BFP until they arrive?  

Sorry to moan but went there in such a good mood and now just want to cry....


----------



## Scaralooloo

Fred - I feel your pain as I spent an hour this morning strapped up to a fetal heart and motion monitor in the hospital because I hadn't felt bubs move for 12hrs so I was feeling really panicky! The minute the strapped me up the little monkey started moving around! I'm finding these last few weeks as stressful as the first 12wks    

Sorry this isn't helping your predicament though! 

They've always told me as long as you're feeling 10 movements within a 12hr period then all is well, if not then get yourself into your Maternal & Fetal Assesment Unit to be monitored. The MW was lovely to me and said that she would rather see me every day if I was uncertain rather than have me at home worrying. As long as you are feeling movement that's the main thing, the HB can be a bit hard to detect with a doppler depending on the baby's position. They can tell so much more from the frequency of the movements. So the fact that you're feeling movement is a positive thing. 

I don't think we will truly feel relaxed until we hold our babies in our arms. I just want mine here now, I'm tired of constantly worrying that something is going to go wrong. Feeling a bit emotional today   

Big hugs,
Scaralooloo xxxx


----------



## fred73

Thanks Scaralooloo. You did make me feel better just by letting me know I am not the only emotional one today although wish you weren't feeling it too      Pleased to hear your baby was just being cheeky and know that mine is the same as it always stops moving when DH is around. Think that means we probably shouldn't let them play together as they will be up to all sorts of mischief    

I said to my DH that I just want to fast forward the next 9 weeks and have baby here. Hopefully it will come soon enough for both of us x x


----------



## joeyrella

Oh Fred what a stressful thing to happen.  Do you usually have your appointments with a GP rather than a midwife?  Perhaps your GP just isn't very good at using the equipment.  Do you think it would put your mind at rest to have someone else check it?  If you do then ring a midwife this afternoon or go to maternity assessment if necessary - they won't mind.  Its no good having worries niggling away at you.



Seems like a stressful morning all round for our ladies.  Hope you have got over the panic this morning scaralooloo.  I found the last few weeks (and the nearly two weeks overdue   ) the most worrying, because I had come that far and felt like I had more to lose if that makes sense!?


Winegum - we only DTD once whilst I was pregnant.  I felt a bit uneasy doing it so we never did it again    Like Trying said, it was also nice to have a break from it!


----------



## commutergirl

Fred and Scaralooloo - I can understand your anxiety as I used to feel uncomfortable, if not quite worried, even if I didn't feel any movement for a few hours. I think it is perfectly normal to feel like you are walking on eggs, even if your rational part tells you that everything is fine.
Sarah, so good that you found such a lovely and reassuring mw. 
To you both a big hug - you are nearly there!     Look forward to hearing your announcements, and hopefully to meeting your little ones at some point!


Kdb - Sorry to read this sweetie      The first few months are tough, but you will see that your gorgeous boy (lobed the video!) will reward you more and more with smiles and giggles.


Love to all! 
CG
xxx


----------



## loopylisa73

The worrying doesnt stop even when they are here ladies xx


----------



## Winegum

Hi ladies 

Thanks for all your advice on resuming normal service. We are definitely going to be on the cautious side on this one and to be honest I just wanted to know that it's normal to stop/not feel like it/be anxious about it. As someone said, it doesn't stop you having fun.

*Scaralooloo:* Hope you enjoy your first official day of maternity leave tomorrow! Did you have a leaving do/get lots of presents? Or did you just walk out the door? I can't believe I didn't manage to see you on all my trips up during my cycle. Before I started I thought I'd have loads of time to spare but in the event, I really didn't. I would love to come and see you or meet you somewhere in the new year/spring and meet your lovely boy. So, you have moved up the queue! I'm so excited for you and can't wait to hear your news and birth story. I'm sorry to hear you had a little scare the same day Fred did. I have already realised how fragile I am and how vulnerable I am to any changes and how I need to have nothing to actually worry about. That's why we are so cautious like Fred said. I did another hpt the other day just for the thrill of it and I was so upset that it wasn't very dark, even though it wasn't FMU and I had had 2 glasses of water and nothing to eat and not had long in between wees. I had a long appointment with Dr Google and I just had to do another one the next day. It came up lovely and dark and I was satisfied, but it did throw me and I don't like that feeling. 

*Dixie:* I hope Milo has/had a wonderful birthday, I know it's around now. 

*Cat:* Glad to hear you had a successful holiday in Cornwall. I'm sorry you are dreading going back to work - I'm sure it's very difficult initially, not least getting used to a whole new routine and being away from your lovely boys.  Good luck with everything.

*Princess:* Sorry to hear about your infection. Hope you are all better now. You must be almost 16 weeks by now - how wonderful to be well on the way to half way. I am taking your advice and setting small goals to get through the next six weeks. I've got lots in the diary to break up the otherwise seemingly interminable weeks. Not necessarily lots to do - don't worry, I'm not rushing around - but just various things to look forward to and tick off. For example I met Fred for a lovely lunch today and it was so special because the first time I met her she was 6 weeks pregnant and the second time I am!

*Fred:* Lovely seeing you and I look forward to the next time when you will be carrying your precious cargo in your arms rather than in your tummy! 

*kdb:* Hope you have had a few good days.  

*xmasbaby:* Are you still lurking? You must be due very soon! Can't wait to read your announcement.

*Commutergirl:* How are you and the boys (including your big boy!) Did he manage to dress them well on the day you went into work for interviews?! I must admit to reading the "Things they never tell you" thread on the pregnancy board, just for fun and several women have commented that men have no idea how to put togethera cute matching baby outfit or will dress them in hideously clashing colours.    One lady did preceed that with "you have to learn to let things go like your dh....." I'm sure you did!
*
Beanie:*
How are your plans coming a long?

*Joeyrella:* I hope William had a lovely birthday and you had a very proud moment. Have you had any more thoughts on TTC for #2?

Hello to everyone else

*AFM:* I am getting through the days and I am now 6wks 3days - 14dpbfp! I'm less scared than I thought I would be, but there is just the thought at the back of my mind that we can't go back now, so this has to continue as it started. I can't help but be positive for my jelly babies' sake. Physically I'm still feeling like I felt two weeks ago and still getting certain symptoms, so I feel different and I have had no bleeding and only a tiny bit of quite painful cramping which woke me up at 0150 on Saturday morning (I didn't get back to sleep, it was a long day) It's all looking good - just over a week until my first scan. Another thing which is making me feel positive is that both my cycle buddies got BFPs, one is 5 days, the other 12 behind me. One is another Devon based FF and one is a lady I met at the clinic while we were having an intralipid drip while cycling and she is also from Devon, so that's very exciting. I will be back next week to update you but I will be checking in every day in case we get some early arrivals!!

Love yo you all 

Winegum x


----------



## princess29

Hi everyone!!

Fred, sorry to hear you had a bad day last week, it must be so nerveracking again getting towards the end of the pregnancy. I hope you have had some more reassurance that all is fine. 

Scaralooloo, sorry to you too that bubs is scaring you  not nice but im glad everything was ok. You must be on mat leave now!! Enjoy the peace and quiet.

Winegum, I did the same and tested at about 8 weeks and freaked out until our 2nd scan! It is scary tho when you have been through so much to get your BFP. I does get easier as time goes by and like I said each goal at a time. I also remember having painful cramps at nightime which was obviously normal and baby burrowing in.  Cant wait to hear about you scan next week.

Well time seems to be flying by, mainly because im tired all the time and sleeping!







Apparently this should stop soon! I cant believe that im 16 weeks this Wednesday so got my midwife appointment and then another scan on Sunday, we will hopefully be able to find out the sex of bubba, so excited I cannot tell you







I think boy but we shall see! Dont mind either way but would like to know, It will seem so real then. xxx


----------



## loopylisa73

Winegum, do you know how many yet? xxx


----------



## Winegum

No, 8 more sleeps til my scan, you'll be amongst the first to know, don't worry. I actually think the nurse miscalculated my dates and my scan should be tomorrow at 6+6 because my cycle buddy who is 5 days behind me is having her scan on the same day, but I'll wait until 7+6.


----------



## joeyrella

You'll see much more at 7+6 than you would have a week earlier, it is amazing how much they develop over short periods at that stage.  I'm so excited for you.


----------



## Beanie3

Winegum - oohh not long looking forward to hearing your news

Fred & Scaralooloo - Glad both got given all clear, suppose the worrying never ends xx

Well Ladies, sent email to Bernardo's for more info on adoption, so made 1st small step, next step all going well in the new year...So scared but feeling a lot happier in myself..still the odd blip but coping better when getting them. x

Celebrating 7th wedding anniversary this weekend but also being together for 20 years also.


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies,

I had meant to write a long post with many personals a while ago, but now it has got stale!
How's everybody?
First of all, a belated happy birthday to William and Milo!   gosh, it seems yesterday that you announced your pregnancies...

*Winegum* - I believe that the rule is "do what makes you feel well". If  makes you feel uncomfortable/worried there is no point for it&#8230;
My last scan at CRGH was around 8 weeks, so the nurse probably got the date wrong with your friend! It was amazing to see two perfectly shaped (albeit rather insect-like) creatures after the last time I had just seen two pulsating blobs (still amazing to think that a heart can have a place in a few mms)! I look forward to hearing the number from you   

*Beanie* - I am really pleased that you are making your first steps towards adoption.   It is a really brave choice, and all my friends who have adoptive children are having a wonderful experience.
BTW, the people I indirectly know who have adopted children in the UK (all the people I personally know are in Italy) were dreading a long and difficult process, but in the end it went faster than expected.
I keep everything crossed for you and look forward to hearing your news. And enjoy your anniversary! Actually, this weekend it is also 10 years of me and DH being together (not much celebration though as MIL is around).

*Scaralooloo* - nearly there! How is it being at home after such a hectic life? 

*Fred* - How about you? hope you are feeling better after your scare.  

*Trying* - are you there? How are your LOs doing? (and you, of course!) 

AFM - all well here. Not really looking forward to going back to work, but less worried about it: we have found a lovely nanny for at least 6 months. She is an Italian girl who will graduate next week and was considering spending a few months abroad to improve her English. my sister knows her well, and she has huge babysitting experience, so she was a perfect candidate!
The boys are on solids now, and they are such enthusiastic eaters that it is really good fun: the other day they tried a mango+ginger jam we were having for our breakfast, and they loved it!  
I had a lovely time with my mum who was here for 10 days; we even took the boys to their first museums and they behaved really well. Tonight MIL is arriving. Far from being pleased, but I cannot complain as she is only staying for 5 days. DH has been warned not to stay late at work!  
FInally, a questions for the more experienced mums: how was it when AF returned? I have read some scary stories that made me think about floods, and I was just wondering if this is always-always-always the case or if I have some hope of going back to my rather moderate flow of the past (I have happily stopped pumping so she is due back any time now).

Hi to everybody else (better post this rather than waiting to have the time for a full, long post). Enjoy your weekends!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## cat1608

Hi Commutergirl,


Glad to hear all well with the boys and you have sorted out childcare for when you go back to work.


I only had one AF as have had coil fitted and contrary to popular belief, you can have them even when breast feeding as one of my friends has had one every month since her little girl was a few weeks old - and she's still bf. Mine was absolutely fine - and if anything lighter, but lasted a couple of days longer. I think it's like everything - down to luck   


Cxx


----------



## loopylisa73

Commutergirl

Mine returned to normal after 11 weeks and i BF until cubs were 8 months old 

Love Loops


----------



## commutergirl

Thanks Cat and Loops - your experience is particularly helpful as mums of twins (and, at least in Cat's case, having had a c-section).
In the meantime, I have noticed that my (.)(.) shrank back to their original size within days of completely stopping pumping   
I was hoping that a few more cubic cm could still get trapped in them


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Sorry I came on here and moaned and then disappeared. Very bad of me   so determined to post properly today   

Winegum - was great to see you last weekend and looking forward to the next time I see you when you will have the bump   Will be thinking of you tomorrow and let me know how it goes   

Scaralooloo - Hope you are getting to relax and enjoy your maternity leave before your cheeky little one arrives   Have you got everything ready?

Beanie - I was really pleased to see your news that you have started making contact already for adoption. My DH's aunt said to us when she knew we were having problems that perhaps the reason was there was a child out there who needed us more and we should look at other options if tx didn't work out. I hope this is the reason that you have been sent down another path as there is someone out there who really needs you to become part of a family and will make your dreams come true    

CG - good news that you have found a nanny and at least it will make going back to work a little easier as you know the boys will be well looked after   Hope MIL is not making you too crazy and keep reminding yourself it is for a limited time.  In time you can teach the boys to play little tricks on her (my brothers favourite was to put plastic spiders or creepy crawlies where my gran would least expect them to scare her   ) which will amuse you immmensely   

Princess - time does seem to be going fast for you which is not a bad thing as I can't wait to see my little one   Did you find out if you were right and it was a boy?

Joeyrella - I think you are back at work now. Is everything working out ok?

KDB - How are you and Daniel doing this week? Will you be getting him a Christmas outfit? My little brother was very dissappointed that the baby was not coming before Christmas due to all the outfits available. The one mentioned was a Christmas pudding so think baby will have a lucky escape as with 2 aunts and 2 uncles he/she would have been dressed up numerous times   

Loopdy - Hope you are enjoying lots of cuddles with Veyva and not suffering too much from lack of sleep   

Xmasbaby - think your little ones should have arrived by now? 

Hi to Loopy, trying, amethyst, cat, dixie and anyone else I have missed. Hope you are all ok and thank you to all for advice given last week when I was having a mini meltdown   

AFM - I have now recovered from my GP appt and this was helped by a scan last week. GP was right and baby was lying in a different position and is now crossways so hoping that it will turn around in the next few weeks. The consultant was still happy it could change and not too concerned about the fibroid so back for another scan at 36 weeks to see if natural birth still likely. Baby is moving lots so know I should keep calm but worst time is when I wake up in the morning and am waiting for that first movement   Anyway finished 2 thirds of my Xmas shopping so at least that should be organised as planning on finishing it this coming weekend. Then just lots of sitting and wrapping!! Think I am more excited that I will have finished work at Christmas than actually celebrating Christmas   

Hope you all have a good week x x


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hello Ladies,
Hope you're all well?
Fred - So glad all is well with bubs and that you're experiencing lots of movement. I'm exactly the same in the morning, waiting for that first sign that all is well. Nearly there honey so hang in there and before you know it you'll be holding your dream in your arms.   
CG - Good to hear that you've sorted out a nanny that's a big weight off your shoulders I bet. How are those gorgeous boys of yours? Getting bigger by the day I bet. Don't think about work yet, enjoy your last month or so.   
WG - So excited for you and can't wait to hear your news from your scan. Hope you're not working your usual crazy hours and taking more time out for you   
Beanie - So happy that you've made your first steps into adoption, great, great news. The only way is up now, so stay strong and focused   
Kdb - How's all the packing going? Not long for you now until you're off to NZ. Big hugs to you a Daniel   
Princess - How you feeling? And how's that precious cargo of yours?   
Joeyrella - Hope you are well and it's not too awful being back at work. How's William?   
Loopdy - I know how happy you are m'dear, and loving all your piccies of gorgeous Veyva   
Hello to Xmasbaby, Loopy, Cat, Trying, Amethyst and Dixie...hope you gorgeous ladies are well? 
AFM - Well I'm 38wks today    can you believe it!!! I certainly can't! Felling really well and still pretty active. Just gets uncomfortable at night when I'm trying to sleep. Off to see the consultant tomorrow to see if they think I'm carrying a big baby or not, I don't think I am but we'll see. I'm hoping they'll let me go naturally rather than bring me in for an induction but what will be will be.
Love and hugs to you all,
Scaralooloo xxxx


----------



## princess29

Hi girls!!

Hope everyone and their babys are well and happy.  Fred and scaralooloo cant believe you will be meeting your babies soon, it seems to have flown by!

AFM

Well we had our scan on Sunday and everything looks good still so thats wonderful, and we found out we are having a little *GIRL  * I was gobsmackedas really thought it was a boy, we are both completly over the moon and im just wanting to buy every little dress in sight but refrained and we got some little floral pjs and an outfit Hubby liked but thats it until after our next scan. I feel very emotional and blessed at the moment and cant believe it looks like we will get our baby.


----------



## cat1608

Congratulations Princess! We need more girls on here as been overrun by little boys   xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Congratulations Princess that is wonderful news


----------



## Winegum

Congratulations Princess - good to hear we've got another one in team pink!

Good news from me too. Had my scan yesterday @ 7w 5d and saw one heartbeat. I could barely look and only saw it for a second but dh got a good look.  It was all over very quickly.  The doc said everything looks fine. Dh is quite disappointed it's not twins. I guess when you have 2 put back you imagine 2 in there. He's delighted though and for me the relief far outweighs the sadness that one didn't make it. It was meant to be this way.  Next scan @ 9w 4d on Mon 5th Dec, Scaralooloo's due date!!


----------



## joeyrella

Great news all round!
Lovely to hear you are team pink Princess    as they seem quite rare on this thread.  Girl clothes are so much nicer than boy clothes and there is so much more choice, so you'll no doubt give in to the buying every pretty thing in sight before long! 


Winegum - excellent news from your scan.  You must be so relieved its another hurdle over!  I know where your DH is coming from on being slightly disappointed its not twins as you kind of prepare yourself for the possibility of multiples when you have TX, and it does seem to happen for so many people on here that you half expect it.


Not long Scaralooloo, any signs of anything happening yet?  (Also - how many times have you had that question yet?   )


Hope everyone else is well x x x


----------



## cat1608

Winegum - sooooooo glad your scan went well    xx


----------



## Beanie3

Winegum - So glad scan went well and you can relax a little 

Came home yesterday to a message left by barnardo's, so DH is going to give them a call and see where we go from there.


----------



## commutergirl

Hi ladies!

*Fred* - glad that you are over your anxiety and anger after your GP appt. I have checked the dates of my scans: at my last scan (around 32-33 weeks, 11 days before the boys were born), they were estimated at over 2 kg and Marco was breech, but when we were admitted to hospital he had turned&#8230; so your baby can certainly still turn as he is doesn't have to wrestle with a sibling's elbows and heels! 

*Scaralooloo* - wow! now your baby is officially at term! you must be SO excited! Is there any real reason why you might expect an induction? My friend who gave birth at UCH was a good 10 days late and still her baby was born naturally without induction at over 3.5 kg.
the boys are indeed getting bigger! The other day we were at a shop and we shared the lift with a dad with 18-month twins who asked us if ours were 1 year old! I look forward to hearing your news!

*Princess* - great! We need a few more girls around there!  
Re believing it was a boy, one of the ladies I shared my hospital room with when the boys were born had not wanted to know what she was having, but was so sure she was having a boy that her little Beatrice ended up wearing sleepsuits with little tractors and cars! 

*Winegum* - I already told you how pleased I am for you both   . enjoy these precious moments: the other day I found myself nostalgically reading the e-mails I had exchanged with my sister after I had told her that the boys were on their way&#8230; 
Are you still being scanned at CRGH then? you'll see a big change from this scan to the next one, more and more baby-shaped!

*Beanie* - great that barnardo's came back to you so quickly. Hope you have a smooth and quick process.  

AFM - survived MIL! It wasn't so bad in that we had the weekend when DH was around as well, and on one of the remaining days I dispatched her to see the Leonardo exhibition at the National Gallery&#8230; so DH and I could afford to see the amusing sides, such as her fixation with saying "they must be teething" whenever the boys were niggling (of course it couldn't be the fact that they were tired and overstimulated after she had been shaking toys 2 cm from their faces for the previous hour or so!  )
Now I am determined to make the most of my last month or so full-time with the boys. Ie, no work unless they are sleeping, and lots of cuddles, as well as trips around. I have become a wizard of the London bus network, in order to plan itineraries that do not require the tube! The boys have visited their first museums (as an elderly man on the lift at the Tate modern asked me, "introducing them to culture at a young age?") and behaved really well.
Love to everyone - the weekend is near!

Commutergirl


----------



## fusciapink

Hi Everyone
Sorry I have been a very poor FF since Ava was born. She was 6 months this weekend!
Big congratulations to Winegum - fabulous news about your BFP. Are you going to find out the sex Will it be team pink or blue I
Another big congratulations to Princess  -  I was convinced we were having a boy too! I think my DH hoped for a boy as he likes his football!
Congratulations to Loopdy on the safe arrival of your daughter. This thread is very lucky and I'm sure we will all get a LO one way or another
Beanie - All the best on the road to adoption. I really hope with all my heart that it all works out for you. There are lots of children out there needing loving parents such as yourselves and if you adopted a child, they will be one very lucky child xx
Scaralooloo & Fred -  looking forward to hearing news of your babys arrival x 
Cat - Good choice on holiday location. I love Cornwall. My parents have a house in North Cornwall so we are regular visitors!
Commutergirl - It's gutting that (.)(.) shrink back after BF, I think mine are even a little smaller   
Hi Trying, Joeyrella, Dixie, Amethyst and anyone else I may have missed.
AFM -Still on Mat leave. Go back to work in March and so I need to make contact with work soon to negotiate going part time. Fingers crossed they let me! Ava is doing really well. Still has reflux so I started weaning her at 5 months with the hope solids stay down better. Generally they do but she's only having two meals and milk is still her main source of food. She has eaten everything I have offered her so far though the greedy monkey! Finding it a bit confusing though on when you can give them meat, fish, finger foods etc and how much solids and milk they should have. DOn't want to starve her but but don't want to make her that fat she can't walk! Would be easier if I BF still but I gave that up after 3 months because she seemed to be more sick with my milk. I cried that day and miss the closeness.
Anyway, sorry again for being a rubbish FF. I have a touch screen phone now so I will try to keep up to date and post more frequently. Ava is in bed at 7 so I don't really have any excuses x x


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hello ladies

I too am a bit rubbish about posting on here these days...I'm so busy trying to put my job in a position where I can hand it over in 8 weeks that I fall asleep in the sofa really early. I do check in every couple of days to see how you are all doing, especially with babies due soon!

*Winegum* - congratulations on your scan.  I can appreciate where your DH was coming from regarding the twins thing. Even though I had my natural miracle I still had a tinge of disappointment that we wouldn't have twins. I think that treatment sets you up to think that you will have more than one at a time. I must admit that those thoughts did only last for a few moments as I was so relieved that we were having one at all! DH was in shock so I don't think the thought crossed his mind! 

*Princess* - another one for team pink!  The girlie clothes are gorgeous! Munchkin has so many dresses already as my mum can't stop buying them! (She has a grandson atm and is loving buying pink things!) The little tights are gorgeous too....I wonder how many clothes changes are acceptable per day

*Scaralooloo* - I hope that you are taking things easy now you are on mat leave. How are you filling your time as I can't imagine just sitting and waiting! 

*Fred* - I hope that your baby turns soon!  Enjoy your present wrapping - it's my favourite part of Christmas!

*Beanie* - I'm really glad to read that you are looking into adoption and that things seems to be progressing well for you.  I can't wait for the day when I hear the news that your child is soon going to be coming home.

*All the mummies* - it sounds like you are loving it and I am sure that you have a mountain of advice that I can delve into! I'm not liking the thought of the boob shrinkage after bf though! 

*AFM* - apart from the usual aches and pains of pregnancy i am well. Have any of you got/or did you have carpal tunnel syndrome? It's becoming a nightmare. i can't hold things, bend my fingers, and it wakes me throughout the night. All my midwife keeps saying is that it will go after munchkin is here, but that doesn't help me now! 

We went for a 4D scan last week and although I was apprehensive about what it would be like I think it was amazing!   We can see that she has DH lips! We are saving the DVD for the Grandma's at Christmas, but I think that it is a wonderful keepsake for the future. I really feel that I can start bonding with her, and DH has been far more protective of me since seeing her little hands and feet!

Anyway, I hope that you are all well.

Amethyst xx


----------



## kdb

Fusciapink - your health visitor team should give you information on weaning / solids. Our PCT holds weaning sessions for mums of babies 16w+ which I found v useful and they gave us a great leaflet from the Dairy Council called Baby Nosh, along with some menu planners for various ages and stages.

I've just had a quick look and they are available to download from here:

http://www.milk.co.uk/publications/default.aspx

It's these ones:

Baby Nosh









Meal Planner for Weaning - Stage 1









Meal Planner for Weaning - Stage 2









Daniel has reflux so I understand how you feel! I'm going to start weaning him after Xmas when he will be just over five months. Am really hoping it will reduce his pain and discomfort which I find really upsetting. Is Ava on any medication? Daniel is on Domperidone and Omeprazole which help a bit, but we still have bad days (like today  ). Great that she's getting to bed nice and early - well done you! Big hugs xoxo

/links


----------



## kdb

Winey - you know how thrilled I am for you and your DH


----------



## fusciapink

Kdb - thanks for the info on weaning. I missed the weaning class as it clashed with Ava's swimming lesson. The HV at baby clinic at the moment is a bit of a matron and likes to look down her nose sometimes.  Don't know where my usual lady is and i don't like talking to this one. Ava is on infant gaviscon and is quite effective. I only give it her twice a day though as i don't like giving her lots of medicine if i can avoid it. She's worse during the day when she's moved around a lot so i give her a break from it first thing and at her bedtime feed. She's gaining weight so it's not serious, just not nice for her and a lot of washing for me!
Amethyst - i have mild carpel tunnel syndrome. Didn't have it whilst pregnant, i think it developed whilst i was breastfeeding and using a breast pump quite a bit for a while as the gaviscon was better mixed with my milk rather than given after her feed. My doctor told me to try ibuprofen for a couple of weeks or wear wrist splints in bed. I'm trying the latter which has helped the pins and needles but i have still find it hurts when i move my wrist sometimes and have to now bath Ava using my left hand! Hope yours subsides soon. It's not fun!
p.s. not liking my new touch screen phone. I keep pressing the wrong letters


----------



## kdb

Hi FP - I'm reluctant to give D medications too but the osteopath I'm taking him to said that the medication is important to prevent the stomach acid damaging the bottom of the oesophagus which can lead to problems (eg, stomach ulcers) in later life.

As for lots of washing....... I know what you mean!!!!!!! I've bought lots of these fab bandana bibs. You can get four for just over £8 which is the cheapest I've found, and they are really good quality with lovely soft fleece on the back. Free shipping too.

http://funkygiraffebibs.co.uk/index.php

/links


----------



## loopylisa73

Winegum!!! Sooo pleased that your scan went well xxx  xxx

Love
Loops x
Lisa


----------



## commutergirl

*Fusciapink* - lovely to hear from you!
Re weaning, I think quantities are the big worry of all of us first-time mums. My boys are enthusiastic eaters, so my fear is that they might eat too much, but my ever-no-nonsense HV said a very true thing: "just read them!". 
The bottom line is that there are no rules because every baby is different and has his/her own tastes.
we went on for 2-3 weeks of little tasters of veg and fruit before introducing proteins; first a couple of spoonfuls mixed with vegs, and then we increased the proportion of meat or fish. Just don't try more than one new thing at a time in case Ava has an intolerance.
I am glad to hear that I am not the only one who thinks her boobs have shrunk  - but I guess it's probably only because I was used to have them of a pleasantly big size! (big to my scale at least).

*Amethyst* - glad to hear that everything is going well, apart from carpal tunnel syndrome (which I didn't have so I have no tips&#8230.

*Kdb* - I have just ordered 6 bibs from that website&#8230; they look great, and the designs are very cute. I was tempted to buy a couple of floral-print ones because they looked a bit hippy, but I eventually stuck with funky monsters, camper vans and tractors.
Thank you also for the weaning links!

A lovely week to everyone!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## kdb

CG - aren't they fab?! I've just ordered another four so D will have 11 of them! Sorry we won't get to catch up before I leave but I reckon we'll end up somewhere in South London again when we get back in Spring, so we can get the boys together again then. xoxo

---

To any pregnant London gals - I am selling a few baby items (crib, playmat, bouncy chair, my beloved and barely-used Mamas & Papas 3-in-1 pushchair  ) before we leave for NZ in 10 days' time, so if anyone is interested (or if you have friends who might be) let me know.

They're listed here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=542.0


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hello ladies

My sincere apologies for short posts and seemingly ignoring your messages. The reason is I only get to look at the internet while I pump and it's very very hard to type holding two milk bottles next to your boobs! I've started so many times but life has been so hectic, I always get interrupted and by the time I find another decent window the post is too old. You all know the score I am sure!! However, tonight I am here having pumped, eaten and even holding a glass of wine. I have no idea how that's happened - I am in heaven and it's time I caught up with you all. So here goes nothing.

*Winegum*, you are doing so well and every time I read your posts, they bring a smile. I am very happy that things are going smoothly. You must take wonderful care of yourself and get plenty of rest. Eat and sleep now, your body will do all the work.

*Scaralooloo*, I am half wondering whether you are at the hospital already. It will be so amazing. Big hugs and hope for a speedy recovery. XXXX

*Amethyst*, sorry to hear about your carpal tunnel. I had a mildish case in my left hand, where I woke up with it numb all the time, and it ached intermittently throughout the day, but it went quite quickly after the birth. 28 weeks, how quickly the time goes!

*KDB*, so sorry to hear about Daniel's reflux. Did you have barium tests? He is on serious meds, so I am assuming you did. One of ours still projectile vomits every three days or so. It's not reflux, but it's still heartbreaking, especially because I don't always have enough breastmilk in the fridge to replace the vomited feed. At least he takes it, which I think soothes him. Things have got better over the months, and now they are on a routine, it seems to have made the eating easier. Though his appetite is so unpredictable, every time he is starving, I am so scared of giving him more milk&#8230; Good luck, I am hoping we'll grow out of it.

Lovely *Commutergirl*! I am sorry I never responded to your question about weaning. We weaned at five months, but one was less ready and only for the last week has stopped throwing up lumpy food. I keep trying to give him some, so I think he is slowly getting it, but it's not been easy. They do eat absolutely everything, which is such a joy. I make everything from scratch and freeze it where I can. One (the vomiter) will eat any fruit till it comes out of his ears, he also loves savoury foods. The other likes to have things a little sweeter, but is still such a wonderful eater. They are not sitting up properly yet and feeding them in the bouncers is such a pain. They love bouncing and even if we hold the babybjorns, it's too hard to stop them, so everything is covered in food every day. Ours have only managed protein in the last three weeks (they are 7.5 months now), they used to sick up every time we tried it. Sometimes, they still do really.

We've nearly found a nanny too, and I am still reeling from the shock of how much they cost! It's going to be lots of freelance for me on top of very long hours at work, but we'll manage somehow.

I'd like to make the most of our time left too. Can you recommend anything your boys particularly enjoyed? Ours definitely like going to see figurative art and portraiture, tend to cry at video work (not surprising as they are not really supposed to see any TV before they are one, I just thought they might be OK) and love music. Where else have you guys taken them? Ours are just beginning to notice animals so trips to see the ducks have been fun, but they ignored the animals at farms and zoos. Most classes seem too old for them too. We just end up walking or sitting in cafes people watching&#8230;

*Fred*, sweetie, you are such a worrier. I was the same. I read somewhere that when you are awake your movement is likely to send the baby to sleep, so you feel less when you are on the move. Hope you are blooming beautifully. Sending you lots of strength and healthy vibes. XXXX

*Joeyrella*, I'll be joining the working mum ranks in Jan. Not looking forward to it as half my team's been made redundant. Every time I've done a KIT day, I manage to get into work mode, but it lasts only for a day or so, after which I disappear again into a pink fluffy cloud of boundless affection of tiredness. I need to learn to juggle. Any tips? 

*Princess*, how sweet it's a girl! Isn't it amazing knowing? You've plenty of time to go nuts trying to imagine what she looks like before the birth. She will be the most beautiful little girl you've ever come across.

*Cat*, how are your pickles? How are you doing? I am finally thinking about losing the weight I managed to put on after (!) the pregnancy, which must be a sign of the "next" stage. I just love your picture! Want to give them a cuddle now.

*Beanie*, any news from Barnado's? I think you'll give someone the love they so desperately need, adoption is a beautiful thing and you must think of it as second best. It'll still very much be your beautiful little Bean, whom you will love and despair about in exactly the same way I really hope you guys get something going quickly - I was shocked recently hearing that some local authorities take three years to approve! Hope you don't live in one of those. XXX

*Fuscia*, isn't weaning fun? Check out Annabel Karmel's book of weaning, everyone swears by it. It has great combinations like courgettes and bananas that sound nuts, but the babies love it. I am also using the River Cottage book of weaning. The Gina Ford one is meant to be good too, but I haven't tried it. As long as Ava is having 600ml of milk a day, she is OK.

*Loopy*, who are those sweet little pumpkins you have on your pictures?!!! They are soooo cute!

*Loopdy*, how are you doing sweety? You guys settling into a routine yet? The first few months are hard, but I bet you are doing really well. Kisses and hugs to you both.

Hi to *Dixie *and *Xmasbaby*. Am I missing someone? It feels like it. My apologies if that's the case!

AFM, things are going wonderfully at last. We are not walking into doors, we managed to cook a roast dinner last Sunday (!) and generally life is better. The babies are in a fantastic routine and usually sleep till 7 AM and nap well in the day (it took A LOT of work and tears). I am still pretty much fully breastfeeding, but will start cutting it down at 8 months. I cannot take any more pumping and the milk seems to be drying up. My period returned a couple of months ago, so I think that must have something to do with it.

Talking of boobs, I cannot wait till these monsters go down - I went from 34DD to 38F! It's partly why I couldn't breastfeed. They are stretchmarked and ugly and horrible, but I know they provide the best food for my beauties and there is always surgery if they stay this bad 

The babies are so beautiful I cannot believe how lucky we are. We talk about it every day. I need to get over it really as I go overboard with trying to make everything perfect through a constant feeling of eternal gratitude for their existence. I stay up half the night making elaborate lunches - somehow got used to surviving on four-five hours of sleep, but still have meltdowns.

My Mum was refused a visa and still hasn't seen the boys! She is applying again and hopes to be here with my Dad for Christmas. I don't get on with her, but it would be so nice for them to meet the babies. DP's parents have gone nuts - they still cannot tell the difference between the babies (one has blue eyes, blonde hair and is long and thin, the other has brown eyes, brown hair and is the dumpling of all dumplings, he also looks the spitting image of their own son as a baby and no, they still can't see it). So life is fun on that front. Ho hum. I can't wait to see my Dad, who has been granted a visa and is definitely coming! He talks at the boys on the phone all the time, such a softie!

So that's all really. I am always reading, but don't know when my next epic will be written. Much much love to you all. I care about all of you an awful lot.
XXXXX


----------



## commutergirl

*Kdb* - the bibs have arrived and they look great&#8230; I'll probably pop by that website again! 6 bibs for two babies won't last long.
Have a lovely time in NZ. Daniel will be thriving being cuddled by grandparents! Let us know how you are getting on, and of course get in touch when you are back!  

*Trying* - lovely to hear from you, and to read you so full of joy and love&#8230; Your boys must really be thriving. 
I could picture them catapulting food all over the place by bouncing around  &#8230; We are using the Stokke Tripp Trapp chairs with the baby add-ons, and they are doing fine, although they occasionally slide sideways.
We didn't want to have the extra space taken by proper highchairs, and the Tripp Trapps will last until they are grown up, so it seemed a good compromise.
Hmmm, tips for baby trips&#8230; in general they just like the activity and people-watching, so nothing specific. They seemed to have fun on the South Bank. The RFH is also a great place for a stopover, feeding and changing (every time I went there it was full of buggies, so it must not be a secret) - unfortunately a double buggy won't go through the changing room doors, so you must be with someone else to look after one child while you change the other one.
Do you ever take them to playgroups? I have come to a conclusion: they are too young to enjoy the company of other kids, and they are upset by the chaos and grumpy because the nearest playgroup clashes with their morning nap. I am not desperate for getting stuck in conversations about poo and a couple of times I got completely ignored by some mums I had started chatting with because their friends had arrived (yes, like at primary school!  ). I am fortunately past the stage when this could be a blow to my self-esteem; I just found it very annoying and childish. So I have decided that playgroups can wait until the boys are ready for it.
Other than that, we have three nice Commons nearby, so it's long walks during daylight, and playing on the playmat and big cuddles after dark.
BTW, if you feel like meeting up somewhere convenient for us both give me a shout! Would love to meet you and the boys!

Re boobs size, everyone has her own problems!!!  
Too bad your mum didn't get a visa; can she appeal against it? Your in-laws must be hellish 

*Sarah* - looking forward to hearing your news!

Good night!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

*Beanie*, I meant to say you mustn't think of it as second best! Damn midnight postings and wine don't mix

CG I'll catch up with you shortly


----------



## commutergirl

Gosh, the smoking pumpkins are going *BLUE*!!!


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hello all,

Sorry not posted for a while  but I've been really busy what with one thing and another and the days just seem to fly by!

Anyway, still here   my little munchkin hasn't decided to put in a appearance just yet! Due date is Monday   can you believe it?!?!?!? I certainly can't. He's moved down and I'm getting the odd period like cramp but apart from that nothing! So we'll see, hopefully he won't keep me waiting too long as I'm more than ready to meet him now and I'm tired of all the worry.

I ended up being monitored yesterday and having an internal and swabs taken as the day before i had a small amount of light greenish mucus discharge and seemingly this can be potentially serious, but all seemed fine with bubs and I'll just have to wait for the results of the swabs but they seemed quite happy by the time they let me go home. Keep having anxiety dreams that something is going to go wrong, but i keep getting reassured that that's perfectly natural at this stage and after everything i've been through. 

Anyway, enough about me   It's lovely to see a flurry of activity on here with all you lovely ladies.

Kdb - Not long before you fly off, very exciting for you and I look forward to introducing you and Daniel to the wee fella on your return. Keep in touch though as I'll miss you   

Winegum - Not long to your next scan, very exciting. You'll notice such a big change in your little bean it's incredible   Let me know how you get on.

CG - Hello lovely lady, hope you and your gorgeous boys are well. I love the fact that they are all ready so cultured and experiencing the best London has to offer. Would be great to meet up again when my munchkin is here.   

Trying - So good to hear from you and I'm sorry I haven't been in touch for a meet up. We'll have to get something in the diary before you head back to work. So glad everything is going so well at your end


----------



## Scaralooloo

AAAAARRRGGGHHH this bloody netbook i'm on is hideous to use!!!!

Trying - (cont...) at your end. Keep up the positve, good work    

Beanie- Can't wait to hear how everything works out with adoption. Whatever child you end up with will be very, very lucky that's for sure. There is so much in the media about adoption at the moment and the government are really trying to change the process to speed things up so that's good.   

Amethyst - hearing you describe your carpal tunnel has made me think i may have a mild form of it as well as in the nightime i get really bad pins and needles and numbness in my hands, but I don't really have any aches in the day time. We had a 4d scan at 26wks it was the best money I have everspent, we were both blown away by it and I still look at my DVD. Such a nice keepsake. Look after yourself   

Fred - Hope all is well with you and bump...not long now honey   

Princess - So happy that you're having a little girl, that's lovely news. Now you can start planning properly and enjoying your pregnancy   

Joeyrella, Fushciapink, Loopylisa, Loopdy & Cat - Hope you lovely ladies and your little munchkins are well    

Anyway, I shall be sure to let you know when the big event takes place. Wish me luck ladies as I'm feeling a little scared at the moment, but mostly excited. 

Love and hugs to you all always,
Scaralooloo xxxxx


----------



## commutergirl

Sarah - could your discharge be a sign that things are about to move? I did start with some discharge! (but if I remember correctly it was on the brownish side)
Anyway... I am thinking of you! Enjoy the magic moments to come!   

Re my previous message - I swear that yesterday afternoon at some point the smoking pumpkins were flashing blue... and no, *I* haven't smoked anything! 

Lazy day at home today. I don't have anything to do outside, and the weather is so grey that I don't really see the point for a walk...

CG
xxx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hi *CG*! Thank you for the RFH tip, what a good idea. They've always something going on in the foyer, so it will be fun too. We keep talking about the South Bank, but haven't made it yet. Mainly because returning on the Tube in time for bed will clash with the rush hour. Also, the boys still have three naps and are on a very strict routine, so if anything goes slightly off (like a shorter sleep for one or teething pain for the other), we have to cancel. But we are really going to make the effort this weekend as we both desperately want to see the show at the Hayward.

We've got Tripp Trapps too! But we were advised to wait until they sit up independently before using them, so they've been gathering dust for two months. Are you using cushions? I am wondering if that would make it cosier. Arthur especially looks lost in it. They are both late sitters, though nearly there i am sure, as one is pretty much crawling.

I completely agree with you on the playgroup front. We've been to rhyme time at the local library, but that's the only one. They are too young for the rest, don't really enjoy it and I just find it stressful if I go on my own. A friend from the hospital parentcraft class has started a "baby book club", which is mostly an excuse to try out other babies' toys, so we've been doing that. I keep worrying we are not doing enough to stimulate them, but keep having to tell myself they are only 7 months, chill out!

And on the buggy front, we've swapped our lovely old Nipper for a new Mountain Buggy Duo. It's heavier but is the width of a single buggy, so life has been soooo much easier since then. It cost as much as our car, but it's worth it as it folds up well. I remember yours folds up well too (but I can't remember which one you guys went with), so it did end up being a strong consideration for us too.

Finally, I would love to meet! Haven't yet managed to fully work out the transport system -- I can't manage the buggy on my own, so would probably have to drive or meet together with my partner. Buses will take too long as we are too far away from the centre. We are going to check out Green or Hyde Park next. If there is a suitable meeting spot there, maybe we could try that? Or if we test the South Bank route, that could be a possibility. Our stupid station has loads of steps and staff refuse to help, so we've got to find a crafty route first

Lots of pumpkin love to you
XXXX

PS *Sarah*, thinking of you sweetie. Fingers crossed. Can't wait to hear the good news. XXXX


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Keep thinking I will wait to post until I have time to do a long post but now thinking I will never have time until I start maternity leave so best do a short post instead!

WG - Hope everything goes well for you today   

Scaralooloo - very curious to know whether today is going to bring the arrival of your bundle of joy or if he is going to make you wait a bit longer   

KDB - I didn't realise you were going back to NZ for such a long trip. Hope you have a great time and I am sure Daniel will love it   Guessing you will still be keeping up with us on here though?

CG - As the sun is shining are you out and about today? Much more cultured than me as we rarely go to museums but maybe we should start so little one doesn't have the same aversion as us! Think mine was caused by too many school trips   

Trying - Can't believe your boys are 7 months already. Has the time gone just as quickly for you?

Going to have to be a quick Hi to everyone else and apology about the rubbish posting. Hope everyone is doing ok and getting ready for Christmas   

AFM - We started out NCT classes last Tuesday and seems to be ok. I was hoping there would be more people who lived near me to get to know but we are all a bit spread out. Guess it means I will have to make more of an effort!! We also went to the hospital Ante Natal class on Saturday which was with a midewife from the hospital and very good. In fact we probably could have given the NCT a miss but can never have too much info! I did meet someone there who is going to the same post natal NCT class as me and doesn't live far away so that was also good. Also had 34 wk midwife appt last week but she was not particularly interested in me as I am under the hospital so didn't do my blood tests and kind of avoided my question on wet knickers (sorry if TMI) and told me to contact the hospital if I was concerned   I did ask the midwife at our ante natal class and she was much more helpful so feel much more relaxed about the hospital now. We have our John Lewis gift list being delivered on Friday so Christmas is coming early to our house and it is all getting much more real now. All I need to do now is persuade baby to move from it's lazy sideways position to head down and we will be nearly there   

Hope you all have a good week and take care x x


----------



## Winegum

Ladies, I'm delighted to announce to you all that *Scaralooloo* has had her baby boy  
Samuel Ellis Sharpe Hartley was born on Saturday 3rd December 2011 at 0459 weighing 9lb 6oz after a long 46 hour labour ending in an emergency c section. She and Samuel are still in hospital as Samuel needs monitoring and antibiotics and she needs monitoring. Her and dh are totally in love with their little man and can't believe he's here.
Congratulations!


----------



## Winegum

Some good news for me today:  Had my second scan and final appointment at my clinic today at 9w 4d and everything is looking good in there - arms and legs growing, heart beating, measuring spot on.  Feeling very relieved but still a bit freaked out, especially as I have my midwife booking in appointment tomorrow.  It still seems unreal but I am already working on telling myself that is *is* real!  More from me with personals later in the week or at the weekend.


Love to you all x


----------



## amethyst_uk

Congratulations Scaralooloo and DH. 

     

I hope that both Samuel and yourself are doing well.


----------



## amethyst_uk

*Winegum* - I'm so pleased that things are still progressing well for you. As for beginning to think that it's real - I'm nearly 30 weeks now and still don't truly believe that this is happening to me! I don't think I'll believe it until she is in my arms, and even then I might doubt it! lol!


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Oh my goodness! *Sarah*, I know you won't look at this for ages, especially if you have been knocked out by quite a labour, followed by a C-section. But for later, a huge heartfelt congratulations to your family and a kiss to the precious little Samuel. What a lovely name! He is a big boy and clearly has a head start already. Well done. XXXXXXXXXXXXX

Winegum, you'd better believe it It won't feel real for ages yet. I didn't really feel pregnant until the belly properly poked out. Also I ended up getting a heartbeat monitor which helped make it real every evening How are you feeling? No sickness yet? You might be one of the lucky ones.XXXX


----------



## kdb

Sarah, wonderful news    Loving all the pics on ** and so good to hear that you're going home today!! YAYYY!


Winey, ditto all my text messages!!!!!!!  DH needs his laptop back for a work call so I can't type much more...


... other than to say, Fred - when we did NCT I felt disappointed as the hospital antenatal class was WAY better - but I've made some very special friends with my lovely NCT gals and we meet up every week - so it will be worth it!


And yes, I'll be keeping an eye on everyone from NZ!
xoxo


----------



## joeyrella

Yay congratulations Sarah, so happy to hear he is finally here and a beautiful healthy boy.  I love the name (it was top of my list!).  Hope you aren't feeling too sore and recover soon.  Imagine christmas day finally with a baby in your arms, wonderful!  Enjoy every minute x


Also congratulations Winegum, excellent news from your scan.  It feels weird to 'graduate' from the fertility clinic to normal midwifery along with every one else but so exciting.  Its real!


----------



## dixie13

Wow wonderful news Sarah, congratulations!!!   Hope you recover soon. Enjoy this very special time with your little man.   

Great news on your scan Winegum - yes it is real!!!!


----------



## Beanie3

Sarah - Congratulations sweetie, really hope its not to long until your home your wee one. xx

Winegum - Lovely news about your scan xx


----------



## fusciapink

Congratulations Scaralooloo! Wonderful news xx
Good news on your scan winegum xx


----------



## princess29

Scaralooloo, Massive congratulations on you baby boy!!     Glad to hear your home and doing ok. Hope to hear all about it soon!! xxx

Winegum, So pleased to hear all is going well for you, I remember that scan it was the first time I though omg its actually a baby    because you could see so much! Its also amazing to see how much baby has grown by the 12 week scan! xxx

Amethyst, not long for you now either! it seems to have gone quickly - probally not for you though!   

AFM, 

Ive got my 20 week scan tommorrow, eeekkkk!! Cant wait to see my little girl again but im so scared about something being wrong as I know its the biggie. Feels like a big milestone to get over.    Also seeing the consultant who will hopefully put us back to midwive led care. I will update tommorrow. xxxx


----------



## fred73

Congratulations to Sarah and DH on your new arrival         Gorgeous name for a beautiful baby   Hope you are now home and enjoying lots of cuddles   

Princess - hope your scan goes well and to be honest I am happy to have stayed with consultant led care as you get more scans   

Winegum - hope your midwife appt went well and you get your 12 wk scna before Christmas

AFM - very quick post but just had to put   as think I am next.......


----------



## cat1608

Winegum - fab news about the scan!! It takes a while to sink in and i'm not sure it really did with me until I felt the bubbas move. Such a wonderful, fantastic time so enjoy EVERY minute as it goes far too quickly!!


Sarah - WOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!! Welcome to Samuel - what a gorgeous name?! Congratulations to you and DH. What a wonderful early christmas present for you? Try and rest as much as you can - although it's difficult when all you want to do is stare at them!!


     


Please post some pics on here so we get to see him   


Love and hugs xx


----------



## commutergirl

*Sarah* -            ! Well done and welcome to your little one! Enjoy every minute! I subscribe to what Cat wrote - even if you know that you should rest you want to spend all your time looking at them!

*Winegum* - as I told you already, I am reliving the moments I was living about a year ago... it is so magical to see them growing!

*Trying* - I am going to PM you my contacts! I have realised that my time is getting a bit tight as the boys and I have caught a cold so we had to postpone a few things I was planning to do this week, but would love to meet you. Hyde Park/Green Park should be feasible as I think we have reasonable routes from here.
Re playgroups, etc I am totally with you - I don't think we need to worry about them not getting enough stimuli. At this stage it is probably more interesting to them to look out of the window in our arms or to crumble a piece of paper than to be surrounded by screaming babies and toddlers ripping toys from their hands...
Plus, twins already have a counterpart!
Would love to bring mine to Rhyme Time as they love songs, but our local Library runs it at 9.30AM, when they are very likely to be asleep (and I am in my pjs)!

*Fred - *next indeed!When do you stop working? Too bad about the mw appointment, but good that you got a good feeling from the hospital one. Do you have any names lined up yet?

*Princess *- how did the scan go?

AFM - apart from our triple cold all well; just trying to make the most of these last weeks at home.
Enjoy your weekends!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hello ladies   

Thank you for all your lovely messages and thanks WG for letting everyone know.

I am so happy to have my beautiful baby boy here, he's amazing and I love him so, so much. he's the most perfect thing I have ever seen   

Labour was hard going and although i managed to get fully dilated samuel wasnt going anywhere and his head wasn't moving down. They tried forceps (very unpleasant) and then decided after about 44hrs that we had to get him out quickly as my heart rate was increasing and his decreasing. So the only option was a c section but to be honest by that point I really didn't care I just wanted him out and quickly. What an amazing feeling it was to meet him for the first time, a moment I'll never forget and he was so alert and just stared at me for ages.

I am the happiest I have ever been in my life and feel truly blessed. Thank you so much for all your support over the past couple of years. Not sure how you post pics on here but I can email then quite easily if you'd like to see my gorgeous wee man. PM me your email addresses.

Excuse me for no personals but Samuel is due a feed and then we're having our first family outing!

Lots of love to you all,
Scaralooloo xxxx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Wow, *Scaralooloo*, I am so impressed you are posting and are planning an outing already! I didn't leave our bedroom for two weeks after a week at the hospital -- just sat on our bed holding the babies in total shock. You are such a natural If you want a Priory Park buggy-wheeling mate, give me a shout. XX

*CG*, I'll pm you. XX

*Fred*, you are next! I remember thinking my time will never come! You take it easy for now. They say no spicy food unless you want the labout to start! But my friend ate curries every day to bring it on and the baby was still two weeks overdue  They choose their time themselves. Do get your hospital bag ready though. My best tips were to bring flipflops for the showers and prunes and water to help your bowels move. XX

I'd better go cheer up DP with some steak and chips. I am training up our new nanny and he's had to pass the full time care of his beloved boys over to a lovely Romanian lady and I think it's making him very upset. I am going to be in the same place in January


----------



## loopylisa73

CG what a lovely name xxxxx congrats

Winegum                  yup xxxxxxx

love
Loopa Lisa


----------



## princess29

Hi girls, 

Just a quick post from my phone, I've been trying to get online from the lappy but it's gone all funny.  

We went to the scan on Friday and everything was perfect! I was petrified whilst having it done but everything was where it 
should be and measured fine. Phew!! Oh and we are still having a little girl!    We saw the consultant after and he said as everything looked good he was happy to let me be looked after under midwive care but that they would do growth scans at 28 and 36 weeks anyway. Didnt even mention the fact it was because of the IVF   the reason I was keen to go back to midwive was because I've hear that you have to have a highly monitored birth, but maybe this isn't the case, there seems to be a lot of myths and storys about early babies and being induced early so don't know what to believe!  So we are very happy that all was well with our little princess. I'm still shocked our bubba is a pink one, but thrilled all the same!


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Just wanted to pop on and wish you all a lovely christmas with you wee ones and those with bumps just think next christmas you will have your wee ones. Am popping my nose in to see how you are all doing xxx


We got a information pack from Barnardos, but we have decided that we will prob go with local authority if we go ahead, sadly DH started smoking again due to the stress of all tx. So sadly if wanted to go with barnardos we have to wait at least another year till we apply as DH has to prove he has given up smoking and not smoked for a min of 6 months. He going to give up again in the new year as only been smoking again for a couple months. But we cant wait aonther year if we do go ahead.

Arrgggghhhh why is it so bloody hard    ....Just wee rant...Sorry Ladies


----------



## joeyrella

Hi Beanie, lovely to hear from you. Sorry it isn't more positive news. TX is so hard I am not surprised your husband has taken up smoking again, its really easy to turn back to old habits when you are stressed. He's given up once so I am sure he will have the strength to do it again, he just needs to feel more positive about himself and he'll do it. Hope you can both relax and enjoy christmas and get back to it refreshed in the new year.
It might not feel like it sometimes but we _will _all get there one way or another


----------



## fred73

Good Morning

Sorry for the me post but just wanted to let you all know that after our 36 wk scan yesterday, I have been scheduled for a c section on 30th December    Even though at the last scan the baby was transverse we were hoping it would have moved but has its shoulder down in my pelvis so they don't think it will move especially as I have a fibroid near my cervix. Nowhere near ready for this but now have 2 weeks to sort myself out so best get washing this weekend!!!!

Promise I will try and do personals as soon as I get chance but hope you are all ok


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Wonderful news, Fred! It will all be fine. Planned C sections provide the most controlled predictable environment you can possibly give birth in. And the baby will be a good term too. Congratulations and get packing!
XXXX


----------



## cat1608

Hi all!


Beanie - hang on in there honey and I am sure you will get your dream. It drives me mad all the red tape there is out there!! Gggrrrr!!


Fred - wow! what great news?! I remember thinking I wasn't ready when I was told I had a date for my c-section, before Finley moved, but you are ready and will be when the time comes! I don't think any of us think we are ready, but everything will kick in and you will be absolutely fine! Try and get as much rest as possible over the next couple of weeks too   


Cxx


----------



## loopylisa73

Beanie.......TELL ME IT AINT TRUE? All the babies and kids in the country and they wont even let you apply till DH quits smoking?? i mean its a discrace , he can give up but those kids need a good home!! arghhhhhhhhh

makes me mad!!!!!!!!!!!!

loops xxxx


----------



## commutergirl

Hi ladies,

Just a quick one from me as I am in the middle of packing up for our trip to Italy (gone are the days when we could pack up at midnight the night before flying!).
I'll be reading the news from there, but in the meantime I wanted to wish all of you a lovely Christmas and a fantastic 2012.
2011 has been amazing for this thread, and I am sure 2012 will be as well, what with new babies arriving or joining their new family, and "old" babies growing up and discovering.

Special thoughts for *Fred*, who will close this year in the best possible way  - I'm sure everything will go well and I can testify that the recovery from a c-section can be really smooth! I can't remember any pain at all (OK, they gave me painkillers, but not morphin  !) and two days later I was walking with no problem.
Special thoughts also for *Beanie* - hope your child will be with you soon. I was also shocked about the smoking issue... and I am a lifelong non-smoker, but believe social services should have more important boxes to tick!

Love to all!     
Commutergirl and the Commuterbabies
xxx


----------



## fred73

Hi ladies 

Wanted to do a proper post but still so many things to finish at work that I don't think it will happen now until next week so just wanted to wish you all a Merry Christmas   especially those who are escaping the cold of the UK!! 

Take care and I hope Santa brings you everything you want x x


----------



## joeyrella

Happy Christmas to all of you
 


Here's hoping Fred has a beautiful healthy arrival before the new year and that more baby dreams come true in 2012 x


----------



## Scaralooloo

Just wanted to wish you all a wonderful Christmas and a happy, healthy 2012!

I've been given the best Christmas present ever this year, I'm so happy and grateful.

Thank you for all your love and support over the years. You're the best!

Fred - so excited for you and can't wait to hear your news! You'll be absolutely fine after the c section, you'll just need to take it easy! Good luck xxxxx

Beanie - hang in there honey you'll get there. They're trying to change the adoption laws in this country to make the whole process easier. Xxxx

Love to you all,
Scaralooloo xxxx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Thinking of you, Fred. It's certainly a New Year you'll remember. Love and Happy New Year to everyone.
XXX


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hi ladies

I hope that you all had a lovely Christmas, especially those of you with LO's!  I can't wait until next Christmas when munchkin is 10 months!  It must be so lovely! 

Has anyone heard from Fred?  What did she have and is everyone well??

We had a bit of a scare over Christmas as my community midwife thought I had pre-eclampsia.  DH and I ended up in the labour suite for 3 hours, leaving at midnight, on the 29th December.  Thankfully everything was fine, but losing my vision was a little scary to say the least.  No-one knows what caused it, and it happened the following night too but thankfully no night-time trip second time around.  I had a really rude Dr though who asked me if I was an anxious person!  Well, no, but if my midwife is worried then so am I!  He even said "well done mate" to DH when we said we had conceived after a failed IVF - I obviously had nothing to do with it! lol!

Anyway, all has been well since and I am 34 weeks tomorrow.  Only 2 more weeks at work - phew!

Anyway, I hope that everyone is well.

xx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Sorry it has taken me so long to update you all but today is the first time I have had the energy to put the computer on and actually I didn't and have hijacked DH's   

Anyway main news first. Joshua John arrived at 10:18am on 30th Dec weighing 8lbs 7oz. I was lucky to be the first on the list for c sections that day so not too long to wait although I apparently have a high threshold for anaesthetic o spinal block didn't work and had to have an epidural too! When they went in they also found a 2nd fibroid they weren't expecting but my very good little boy had moved into a perfect position to be taken out so didn't lose much blood at all and they recycled it so I had it back anyway. Only problem was blood pressure dropping really low and I felt terrible for about 5 mins but just meant longer in recovery.

Had 2 nights in hospital and New Years Eve was strange as was in nursery at hospital with other mums each trying to stay awake whilst feeding!! Joshua refused to sleep in his cot in hospital so think I slept for 6 hours whilst I was there and then following 2 days not much better as he does not like his moses basket either. Ended up at GP on Tuesday as coiuld not take much more and midwife was not sympathetic at all. Best thing I could have done as she gave me loads of ideas and all my plans have now gone out the window as we are doing on demand feeding mixed between expressed milk and formula and he is sleeping in bed with me. Not the ideal situation but after 2 days I feel like we are a family and much more content. Turned out he was starving which is why he wasn't sleeping and today he has had all his naps in the moses basket so we are getting there. Now my biggest concern is nappy rash.

Sorry for the long post but just wanted to say to those still waiting for arrivals not to feel bad when your plans don't work. I felt I had really let Joshua down by not breast feeding even though it was upsetting both of us when it didn't work. This way we are much happier and the midwives don't have to live here so not to worry about not doing what they told me to do. If it hadn't been for one of the midwives in the hospital though I think Josh would still be hungry as she discovered why he wasn't latching on just before we left. He likes to keep his tongue up so therefore he can't swallow unless it is down. Makes putting the bottle in his mouth a challenge but imagine trying to get that right with your nipple!!!! He should unlearn this or so we are hoping... But whatever happens he is the most precious thing in the world and most gorgeous although I am probably biased   

Really must go now but just wanted to wish you all a belated Happy New Year and Amethyst I am pleased you are home. As per my post you can see that I am not overawed by hospital staff so say what you think to them   

Take care all x x


----------



## amethyst_uk

Congratulations Fred.     

It sounds like you have had a bit of a time with it, but I am glad that Joshua has arrived safe and sound.  I think, like you, I would be a little disappointed if breast feeding doesn't work out for us but I guess we have to remember that we have to do whatever is best for our LO's and if that isn't "our"plan than so be it!  None of this has been done the way we wanted so why start now! lol! Healthy, happy and sleeping is good enough!   

Drs & midwives are a nightmare sometimes and very insensitive on occasion - I'm pleased that you found one that was able to offer you useful advice and support.  I hope that I am that lucky. 

Anyway, enjoy your first few weeks as a Mummy and keep in touch - when you have a mo!

love Amethyst

OMG - I'm next!!!


----------



## kdb

Huge congrats Fred!  Welcome to the world, Joshua


----------



## dixie13

Congratulations Fred!!       Joshua is a lovely name. Things don't always go according to plan (as we all know!) but the main thing is that he is healthy. Enjoy this special time with your little man xx


----------



## commutergirl

Welcome Joshua!!!
And well done Fred... hope you have recovered now.
About things not going as we planned, I think one of the people I am most grateful to was a mw running a breastfeeding cafe': she was really patronising and implicitly blamed me for giving the boys the "bad habit" of bottle feeding (could she please explain what else I could have done, with 3-hourly feeds because initially feeding them was priority over training them to latch on and no time left for said training?), adding that the only way to teach them to breastfeed was to go back to the cup feeding which they had in their first couple of days (by then they were happily guzzling around 120 ml each time, so you can imagine how practical it was). After meeting her I went home, tried to cup-feed Daniele, decided to call it a day with breastfeeding and felt SO much happier... All the people who lecture on breastfeeding do not seem to take into account all the implications of the stress they put on first-time mums who are likely to be already tired and scared.
However... enjoy every minute!    


Amethyst... what a scare! Hope you are OK now; enjoy these magic weeks!     


AFM - back to work on Monday. The nanny seems lovely and sensible and the boys seem comfortable with her. So I am not scared but just depressed at the thought...


Happy New Year to everyone!


Commutergirl


----------



## Scaralooloo

Congratulations Fred on the safe arrival of Joshua... Can't do all the usual icons as on phone! So happy for you that your precious bundle is finally here, best feeling in the world isn't it! BF is one of the hardest things in the world and there have been days where I've really felt like giving up but me and Sam have slowly got there but it's hard going! Enjoy every minute of being a mummy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Amethyst - so glad all is well with you! Look after yourself and not long now! Exciting times ahead! Xxxxx

CG  - boo to work! Glad the nanny is working out though that must be a great relief. Big hugs to you and your boys xxxxxxx

Kdb - hope life in NZ is treating you well? Love the latest photos of Daniel, what a cutie xxxxxx

AFM - I'm loving every minute of being a mummy but it is hard work! Samuel is a character already and is already 5wks old and weighs 10lbs 5oz! We're exclusively bf but it has been challenging and hard work but he seems to be thriving which is the main thing! 

Hope everyone else is doing well?

Lots of love,

Scaralooloo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## joeyrella

Congratulations Fred      So glad he is here and settling in.  I couldn't breast feed either as I was really dehydrated and anaemic and nothing at all came out, even when I was strapped up to the electic pump machines or had two breast feeding coaches man-handling me from either direction   . I felt terribly guilty about it and like I was letting William down, but now I'm not hormonal and over-tired (well not as much!) I can see that it was the right thing to stop trying as he was hungry and getting extremely annoyed and in the long run he's no worse off for it.  Health care people have to be seen to be pushing breast feeding even if it is obviously not the best choice for the situation, one midwife even pulled the curtain around my bed so no one could see her and whispered that I should give him a bottle feed.


Oh and happy new year everyone!


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Fred sweetie congratulations! You sound so together, was I the only one in pieces for weeks 

Anyway, what are you talking about? You are giving him some EBM, aren't you? He is getting your colostrum, which is wonderful. I did extensive research into this and the only difference between actually breastfeeding and bottlefeeding EBM is the development of the chewing muscles later on. But this is not a problem and can be rectified by sticking with the smallest-hole teat your baby will take. You are doing amazingly by persevering -- pumping is REALLY hard work. Mixing with formula changes the gut flora, but this can be reversed by contuing with EBM alone for two weeks. Gut flora changes anyway when weaning starts, so you are only talking 5-6 months at most.  There is nothing to worry about. I gave ours formula at the hospital as they were starving and losing weight. The looks I got! As soon as they managed to eat (after three days of fighting with my enormous boobs and no sucking reflex to speak of), their jaundice started to subside. It was the best decision I made and I am really glad I stopped listening to all the idiots there. While I was struggling on three hours of sleep in three days, a breastfeeding counsellor said to me that breastfeeding provides more closeness than bottlefeeding! I am beginning to feel angry just thinking about the stupid woman. Having tried both bottle- and breastfeeding, I think this is nonsense.  Besides, both you and your partner can share the closeness that bottlefeeding provides -- is there a better way to bond with your baby? Like the Bounty harrassers, I don't think these people should be allowed on wards. Or they should clearly state who they are and what they are doing in your room! I was delirious most of the time and thought everyone there was a doctor or midwife.

Apologies for my rant. Evidently, a lot of people had a hard time with this pressure. Maybe it's the first lesson in childcare -- no matter what people say, when it comes to caring for your baby, you probably know best. 

Congratulations to you both and lots of strength for the next few hard months. 
XXXX


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

CG, I am back to work on Monday too    It's so hard to take a step back, isn't it? Ours is lovely too and keeps saying "who is my lovely little boy"...  I know I need to let go  BTW, I am doing my last pump as I write this. I would love to burn the bloody machine, but it costs too much. Thank you for your help with giving up!  XXX


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hi ladies

It's going to be an all about me post today I'm afraid as I am a tad anxious at the moment as my blood pressure is going up.  It was high on Friday so I've had a midwife come out to home today to re-check it and now it is higher still - 137/105 I think.  Apparently it's the bottom number that is important and that they don't like over 100.  Munchkin is moving loads so I'm pretty sure that she is ok but I have to go to the maternity assessment unit for 2pm to be checked over.  The mw has told me to pack a bag.  I am hoping that there is nothing to worry about but I have to go alone as DH is stuck in work until 3.30.  All that hanging about with no-one ot talk to is hardly going to keep my bp down, is it!  

Did any of you have bp problems?  What did they do?

Fingers crossed all is fine.  I'll speak to you all later.  

xx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Panic over!

BP was normal at the hospital!  Typical!  I do have a UTI, but that was an incidental find.    They have taken some blood to test for pre-eclampsia, but have said that it is unlikely - phew!

Munchkin is a happy little soul and now so is her mummy!

I could do with less of this stress though!


----------



## fred73

Amethyst - so pleased it all worked out for you ok today     I always think my BP goes up as soon as I start to think there may be something wrong so never a good indication!!

CG, Trying, Joey - Thank you all for making me fel so much better about the choice we have made. Like CG, Josh is already on 120ml of formula and so much happier for it and I know there is not that much coming out of me!!!

Scaralooloo - sounds like you and Sam are doing well and he is a good weight already. Is he tall too as Joshua is 22 inches so struggling with clothes length ways already   

Hope work went well for CG and Trying today and I'm sure your boys were very happy to see you tonight    

Take care x x


----------



## princess29

Congrats Fred, cant believe you have your baby!! Great News.     

Ive been so busy havnt been on here for ages to post, trying to get organised now at work as Mat Leave is only 11 weeks away.    Everything is going well at the moment and im officially 24 weeks today! Feels like a bit of a milestone!    Hopefully will get back on soon to do a proper post! Hope you are all well. xxx


----------



## fusciapink

Congratulations Fred! Love the name xx You won't forget that New Year in a hurry


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hey ladies, hope all of u and ur precious babies are well. Just to announce the safe arrival of Millie & Blake  born on 1/11/11 weighing 6lb 13.5oz and 5lb 14oz. They are just fantastic and I am loving every minute of being a mummy. They don't sleep to good at night (hence the 1am post) lol trying lots of various methods to settle them at night so hopefully get sumthin that works soon. X


----------



## joeyrella

Congratulations Xmas baby, lovely to hear of your twins' safe arrival. 


So many happy posts, who's next!?


----------



## amethyst_uk

ME!!!!!!


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

I completely forgot you were next Xmas baby! Lots of kisses to Millie and Blake. What fantastic weights -- well done! You sound so very happy. Hope the birth went smoothly.
XXX


----------



## princess29

Wow Xmasbaby congratulations!!! Lovely names too   you must be so happy! Xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Great news Xmasbaby, many congratulations to you all on the safe arrival of your twins. Really great news! Xxxx

Amethyst - so happy to hear all is well with you and baby. Not long to go now. Can't help with the bp I'm afraid as mine was always normal but I really hope that it settles and you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.

Princess - wow time flies and before you know it your little one will be here! Xxx

CG & Trying - hope being back at work is ok and that your little ones are thriving xxxx

Fred - hope you're settling into motherhood well? Xxxx

WG - hope you had a great holiday and are feeling nice and rested? This is your year! Xxxx


Big hugs to everyone else, hope you and your lovely families are healthy and well? Xxxx

AFM - on chicken pox watch at the moment!!! Sam was unfortunately exposed to a friends child who then got them. Woke up yesterday and I discovered a few spots on him but the doctor couldn't confirm whether they were or not. So now I have to monitor him for any changes. He's perfectly well on himself thankfully but I'm a bit upset as I don't want him to get them as he's only 6wks old!  

Love and hugs to you all,
Scaralooloo xxxx


----------



## cat1608

Congrats Xmasbaby - lovely names and good weights!! Hope you are well and enjoying being a mummy   .


Scaraloo - sorry to hear about the pox, but on the positive side, if he has got them at least he is young enough not to be scratching all the time hopefully?


Hope all you lovely ladies are ok - sorry for lack of personals, but my brain is mush! LOL!


AFM - boys are 10 months old and get more gorgeous by the day!! I went back to work at beginning of year - boooooooooo - but it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. The boys seem to be enjoying Nursery and thriving, so long may that continue   . Still want to be at home with them, but I am so busy at work I don't have time to miss them which is good. Still hoping I win the Lottery so I can be with them full time! LOL! 


Speak soon xx


----------



## dixie13

Congratulations Xmasbaby!!!!!!    Wonderful news and lovely names! xx


----------



## xmasbaby81

Thanks girls  just loving being a mummy, it's everything I imagined and more. Hope all your babies r well and u r enjoying every minute of them. Cat- that is my wish every wed and sat! Lol a lottery win. Just enough so I don't need to work until they r at school! Lol x


----------



## commutergirl

Welcome Xmasbabies and congratulations Xmasmum! Sounds like you are all having a good time...


Back hopefully soon for more pers and updates - in the meantime take care of yourselves, bumps and babies


Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## fusciapink

Congratulations Xmasbaby! Excellent news. Two more lovely names 

Scaralooloo - hope your little one is okay. Xx

Amethyst - not long now! Make the most of being able to lie in and relax as much as possible xx

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all well xx

Short post as I need to start dinner!


----------



## Winegum

Hi ladies, I just wanted to come on and say hello and apologise for being AWOL.  I just cant seem to get round to posting.  It's been wonderful to read Fred and Xmasbaby's exciting news.  It goes without saying that im delighted fir you both and look forward to hearing more about your lovely babies. I'm fine and will be back with an update (and maybe even a ticker!) Until then, much love to you all and special hugs to Amethyst xxx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hi ladies

Well, I am delighted to announce that our baby girl made an unexpected arrival 3 weeks early on 30th January 2012 at 20:55 weighing 6lb 13 1/2oz. No name yet as we are still trying some out.

My waters broke on the 29th January at 01:30 but I didn't go into labour.  My first unsuccessful induction was 24 hours later followed by my second chemical induction 12 hours after that.  It was a bit traumatic with a 7 hour active labour resulting with a ventouse delivery due to heart decelerations with every contraction, a lot of tearing, excessive blood loss and my placenta getting stuck!  Thankfully munchkin was fine and we are finally both home, but lets just sat I won't be rushing to do it again!

We both feel very lucky to finally be parents and are loving every second of our new family.

All the best to those of you still waiting, and thank you for all your support.

Amethyst, DH and Munchkin xx


----------



## joeyrella

Congratulations Amethyst on your surprise early arrival, lovely news.  Glad to hear she arrived safe and well, even if it was not the birth you had expected.  Enjoy every minute x


----------



## commutergirl

Amethyst, congratulations and well done - and a warm welcome to your little girl! Have you already forgotten how the "world before her" was like?     


Winegum - we want to see your ticker!    


AFM - all well, coping with the work routine although I end up having very long days because after boys bedtime and our dinner I end up cooking or at least tidying up and cleaning our flat to avoid leaving a mess for the nanny. But the boys are thriving, and seeing their smiles when I come home makes me forget any problems/frustrations I may have carried back from work!


Love to all,


CG


----------



## Loopdy

Well done Am!!!       She is absolutely beautiful!  I'm sorry to hear that her arrival was traumatic but thank heavens she arrived safely and you are both home and recovering.  Being on cloud 9 really does help you recover I think.

Beanie - I just had to tell you about a recent experience.  I was at a class with Veyva and you talk to the other mums, as you do. only the lady I was speaking to wasn't this little baby's mum.  She was her foster mum.  It transpires that tiny baby Lucy had been born to a drug dependant homeless girl (quite young) who didn't know who the father was and slept with anyone to get off the streets for one night.  Baby Lucy was born with drug dependant symptoms, very stiff little body and quite tearful.  But, she is the cutest little thing and I haven't stopped thinking about her.  Her foster mum did say that if she could, she would adopt her.  I think the love you can feel for a child that isn't biologically yours is a very real and strong magical thing.  I've only been to the course for a few times and I know I would have to keep in touch with Lucy's foster mum after the course to find out what happens.  I know you will be a great mum Beanie and there are babies like Lucy out there who you just can't help falling in love with.  Sorry if I just rambled this out.  I hope you know what I mean.


Hi and love to everyone, it's been a long time.  Veyva is now 13 weeks and I am thankful every single day for her.

Lots of love
Alanda and Veyva
xxx


----------



## Winegum

Wonderful news Amethyst! So delighted for you and dh.
Can't wait to hear more. You sound as if youre making a good recovery. Enjoy every minute.

Who's next? Is it.......me?


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Congratulations *Amethyst*! Hello Munchkin    Sorry to hear about the birth, you sound so well though. Hope you recover very quickly. Munchkin has a very brave mummy.

*Winegum*, I second CG's request for a ticker! I know it feels weird, but how are we going to know when it's time 

*CG*, you've simply got to get a cleaner. I struggled with the idea for ages, but with twins it's the only way forward. I used to clean up before the cleaner, but have got over that now. Life is so much easier now, and you'll have more time for you two. Love to M & D. XXX


----------



## princess29

Amethyst, Congratulations hunny, sounds like yoy had a right time of it but glad to hear all is well now! Looking forward to hearing the little ones name.   

Winegum, how far along are you now? I agree we need to see a ticker!


----------



## amethyst_uk

Thanks for your well wishes ladies.  

Just a quick update from me - we have named our daughter Edie.

xx


----------



## princess29

Lovely name Amethyst, my friend has an Edie!! xxx


----------



## cat1608

Congrats Amethyst and lovely name! Sorry to hear you didn't have a great time, but glad you are both safe and sound   .


Winegum - get the ticker on!!! We need to see how far you are!


Hope you are all well - love and hugs to you all.


AFM - been back at work a month now and all going well. I feel very grown up (at nearly 40) being a working mum! LOL! I still would love to be at home 24/7 but at the end of the day I am lucky that I am only working 3 days. My boys get more gorgeous every day and are so different it's wonderful! Finley is very laid back and sensitive and a flirt with the ladies! He's got a couple of teeth and has just started crawling whereas Freddie is into everything and very cheeky and got trouble written all over him!! He hasn't got any teeth yet, but has been teething for months and has been crawling for a few weeks and can walk with a walker too. They are 11 months old next week and I can't believe how quickly the time has gone! They are proper little boys now and an absolute joy. I still find it amazing that I am a mummy - but still VERY broody! lol!!!


Cxx


----------



## Winegum

Lovely choice of name amethyst.

Until I get my ticker, a quick update, I'm 18 weeks! 

Cat, how can your boys be 11 months already??!


----------



## princess29

Winegum thats gone so quick!! When's your next scan can't be long now?!

I'm 27+2 now, it's going so quick I can't believe it! We have another scan this morning so I'm all nervous, I look forward to them then on the day I get so nervous I don't want to go! Xxx


----------



## Winegum

Princess, you must be next, I couldn't remember whether you had had your baby or not. How exciting! Will you have your baby in exeter? I know, where does the time go? I can't believe it on so many levels!


----------



## princess29

Winegum, yes we are at Exeter Hun! I forget we are so close, are you there too? I think it's a great hospital and the scan ladies all seem to be lovely! I imagine you will get offered extra scans too. 

Our scan was good yesterday she's looking fine a tiny bit small but not anything the mentioned just what I picked up on my notes! I'm tiny so can't expect a chunker anyway! The gave us a pic too and she looks so cute! Xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Sorry I've been a bad poster but I hardly get a minute these days to log on!

Firstly many, many congratulations Amethyst on the birth of your little girl I'm so happy for you. It's a wonderful thing isn't it and I'm sure you are completely in love. Beautiful name as well. I hope you're all settling in well together xx

Princess not long for you now, how exciting! I hope you're feeling well xx

WG get that ticker up! You're pregnant, you really are! I can't believe you're almost half way already! If somebody said this time last year we'd be where we are now I wouldn't have believed them! Hope you're not working too hard xx

CG I bet you miss those gorgeous boys of yours but I'm so glad that things are working out. And yes if you can afford it get a cleaner! Xx

Trying - hope you're well? And perhaps we can get a walk round priory park when the weathers a bit warmer xx

Fred & Xmasbaby- I hope motherhood is suiting you? Xx

Cat - lovely to be friends with you on **, your boys are so gorgeous xx

Hello to all you other lovely ladies xxxx

AFM - I'm so in love with my boy even at 3am when he's smiling up at me! He's changing so much and smiling, laughing and cooing it's just wonderful. I still have to pinch myself every day as I can't believe he's mine! It is exhausting though but worth it. 

Love and hugs to you all,
Scaralooloo xxxx


----------



## fusciapink

Congratulations Amethyst! Beautiful name. She shares the same birthday as me! Sorry to hear that the birth was a bit traumatic but I'm sure Edie has made it all worthwhile xx
Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Sorry I have also been MIA but being a mum is even tougher than I thought it would be    I can't believe 6 weeks have gone past already and Joshua is so big already that we are into some 3-6 month clothes already!!

Anyway have 5 minutes to post before DH dishes up dinner - not sure how I would have got through the last 6 weeks without him   

Congratulations to Amethyst on the arrival of baby Edie         Hope the first few weeks of being a mum are going smoothly. 

Winegum - I second all the others, it must be time for the ticker.... Also I am guessing it it your 20wk scan soon?

CG & Cat - Glad you are into the work routine without too many problems    I am dreading it already and looking at nurseries at the moment as I think September will be here before I know it   

Princess - not long to go for you now    Are you planning on going to any antenatal classes?

Scaralooloo - I also can't believe Joshua is mine and keep waiting for someone to come and pick him up    He has just started smiling in the last couple of days and the talking back is so great so as you said your little one is laughing I am hoping that will be the next thing    Is your little boy sleeping through the night yet? My mum told me that we all did at 10 weeks so hoping Joshua may follow suit as I am exhausted too. Hope you get some more sleep and let me know what he does next so I know what I have to look forward to.

Have to go as Joshua crying - should be asleep but seems determined to fight it these days....

Have a good week all x


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies
Just wanted to say have been popping my nose in and keeping an eye on all your happy stories, havent posted as not much I can say. Just wanted to let you all know that DH and myself have been talking and we have decided to postpone going for adoption (with the possibilty of not going ahead at all). I thought I had come to terms with the fact I cannot have a child of my own but sadly I havent.  I will be keeping an eye on all your news and stories.
I wish you all such a happy and positive 2012 and really happy to see all your dreams come true xxx


----------



## cat1608

Beanie - I am sure I can speak for everyone here when I say I wish you all the luck in 2012 and hope that it is the year you can make your dream come true.


Sending hugs your way xx


----------



## Winegum

Hi everyone 

Firstly to *Beanie*: I'm sure I'm not alone in willing a surprise natural BFP on you, and if it happened I would be so so happy for you. We have all been in the situation of not knowing what is happening next and we all understand how difficult it is. You can only move forward when and if you are ready. One day, everything will fall into place. Please keep coming on to say hello. 

I know,  I can talk, having not been on here for AGES. Mind you, I have noticed that the thread is a lot quieter now that so many of us are busy with babies!  Things haven't stopped for me in the past few weeks. Don't worry, I have been taking it easy, I've just had a lot going on. Pre-Christmas was busy with the business, then we had a lovely holiday in Miami. I was 12 weeks just before we left and as I booked the flights before our tx, I knew that I would either be going away pregnant or I would be recovering from another failed IVF and I would drink loads of wine and eat loads of seafood. It was wonderful to go away pg and to see in the new year with genuine hope, anticipation and excitement for the first time in ages. When we came back, we went public - we couldn't avoid it as some of our customers were starting to guess. There were certain people I wanted to tell in person which involved weekends away and that brings us to now. I had my 20 week scan today so i thought it was a good occasion to come on and post and add my ticker - I hope you all approve. It has been a bizarre, dreamlike few months. I'm sure you all remember the feeling. As the days go by I get more used to it and of course feeling the baby move is a daily reminder and confirmation that things are really going to change. It's been wonderful telling people and I just love people telling me how fab I look! Yes - I'm going to enjoy it while it lasts. I hope you don't mind me having a little gush with you but it is just wonderful to have emerged from the cloud of IF that was hanging over us for so long, we are both just so happy and feel so incredibly lucky.   

As nearly all of you are now experienced mummies and nearly all my friends and family have had babies I have got loads of "go to" people and I'm going to have a good look back through the threads as I remember lots of useful tips, especially on breast pumps and weaning! I don't expect any of you have time to do it but if you have any nuggets of advice for me (don't buy this, do this, don't buy this, don't do that) I would love it.

*Princess*: I'm not at Exeter (although I had my NHS tx there), I'm at Barnstaple in North Devon. Nearly 30 weeks - how exciting. Have you started getting everythign ready? I need to start writing some lists and giving it some serious thought. I have been offered a lot already but want to buy some stuff new.

To our twin mummies: *Cat, Loops, Commutergirl, Trying, xmasbaby*, I hope you and your families are all well and thriving.

To our recent mummies: *Loopdy, Amethyst, Scaralooloo, Fred*, I hope you aren't suffering too much from sleep depravation and are enjoying seeing weekly changes in your babies including lovely smiles and gurgles.

To *Joeyrella and Dixie and Smilingandwishing*: I hope your toddlers are bringing you lots of joy.

To *Kdb and Fusciapink*: I hope your babies are learning lots of new things.

I really hope I haven't forgotten anyone. Has anyone heard from *Huggies*?

That's all from me for now.

Much love to you all  
Winegum x


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hello all, 

Firstly I just wanted to send a massive HUG to Beanie, you've really had such a tough ride and I wish with all my heart that 2012 brings you happiness and light in whatever path you choose. Big, big hugs to you honey xxxx

WG - well you know how happy I am for you and I'm so looking forward to the arrival of baby WG...I wonder if it'll be a boy or girl?!?! Give me a buzz anytime you want to ask advice...motherhood is a daily learning curve that's for sure! You must send me a pic of you and bump xxx

Fred - sounds like you are completely in love and enjoying every minute of being a mummy. I would love to say that at 12wks I'm getting more sleep but sadly I'm not...Samuel has turned into a milk monster and seems to want more and more. I'm beginning to wonder if maybe mummy's milk is no longer enough for him! Samuel is really chatting, trying to hold himself up and really taking notice and playing with his toys now. It's amazing how each week brings something new. 

Hello to all you other lovely ladies. Hope 2012 is so far bringing you joy xxxx

All's well with me, exhausted but happy! Up in Scotland with the family at the moment which is great. So nice to have a bit of help. Samuel continues to be a delight and I can't believe how much he's growing, 12wks today!!! 

Love and hugs to you all,
Scaralooloo xxxx


----------



## cat1608

Hi Ladies!


Hope you are all well and enjoying motherhood or looking forward to impending arrivals   .


All ok here with the boys. Sadly myself and my man split a couple of weeks ago - not my choice    - so i haven't unfortunately got my fairytale ending i thought i was going to have   . It's knocked me for six, although if i'm honest it was on the cards for a while I guess, but I know I am so lucky to still be very close to his two girls who i love and they love my boys to bits!


The boys are 1 in less than 2 weeks - how the hell did that happen?? I can't believe that I joined here just over 2 years ago and I am now sat here, the VERY proud mummy of 2 wonderful, gorgeous boys who are the light of my life! They are both on the move and I don't think it will be long before Freddie is walking properly. It's fabulous to see them change every day and although i'd rather be at home with them every day, obviously being a single mum, that isn't an option! LOL! They are thriving at Nursery - apart from the constant stream of bugs!! Watch out ladies - it will happen when they join Nursery!


I count my blessings every day that I decided to start this journey and whilst I had a couple of downs, I know I have been extremely lucky in that they were very minor and I really cannot believe am a mummy to 2 lovely little boys. Me hearing the word mamma is the best thing in the world - and seeing their faces light up when they see me is priceless! 


I have been lucky in the fact my sister has been great all through treatment, pregnancy, birth and immediately afterwards, and is more like a second mum to my boys than an auntie, but I am trying to feel proud of my achievement of basically bringing up my boys alone. I was told today they are a credit to me which was lovely to hear!


Anyhow, i'd better go - party invitations to write and i'm organising their christening in a couple of months! Busy and exciting times ahead!!


Sorry for the reflective post ladies and big hugs to you all xx


----------



## kdb

Winey - fab ticker    Past halfway already!!  Am about to email you my baby purchases spreadsheet xoxo

Oh Beanie, sweetheart      I wish you and your DH contentment in whatever path you choose.  Thank you SO so much for all the support you've given me over the past couple of years.  You really are a beautiful angel and deserve all the happiness in the world.  Huge, huge hugs and kisses xoxoxo


----------



## Scaralooloo

Cat - big, big hugs I'm sorry to hear about your break up...his loss! Don't give up on that fairy tale ending though, you got your 2 miracles so there is still hope that your knight in shining armour is out there somewhere. Your boys really are gorgeous xxxx

Kdb - hope you're having a fab time in NZ. Your pics & updates are making me very jealous, looks like you're having a wonderful time! I bet Daniel is thriving xxxx


----------



## princess29

Beanie, Sorry to see your post hun, I was really hoping that adoption would be the road to your happiness, I hope that you are ok and in time will find what is right for you and DH.   

Winegum, glad all was well at your 20 week scan hun, so magical once you know all is ok with baby    will you be having anymore now? I know all PCTs are different when it comes to IVF, we have been consultant led so have had a couple more growth scans than normal. Atre you starting to feel proper movements now, I love feeling bubs having a wriggle around! Have you bought anything yet, we are starting to get sorted now and have gotten most bits, just wating on the changer to arrive and the pram, carseat and isofix to come in and then we have all the bigger things, cant wait to have a play with our pram, we went for an icandy peach in the end - bit more expensive than we thought but we waiting a long time to be able to get a pram.   

Scaralooloo, glad to hear you are both doing well, cant believe Samuel is 12 weeks, it goes so quickly once they finally arrive! 

Cat, sorry to hear your news, you sound positive though and dont loose heart you will get your fairytale but maybe just a different way around    and your boys are nearly one!! will you do anything special for it? Dont worry to much about the illness at nursery it will stop and you will find their immune systems will be wonderful in 6 months or so.   

Hope everyone else and your babys are well. xxx

AFM, 

Well im 31 weeks tommorrow, can you believe it   still at work but not much longer to go, finding it hard now as my days are so long but can see the finish line!! We have a decorated nursery now after it being finished at the weekend so are going to put all the furniture together this weekend and potter around with finishing touches, I cant wait, I keep going in there, its amazing to think its going to be my little girls room. xxx


----------



## cat1608

Princess - I can't believe you are 31 weeks already!!! Glad not too long to go until you leave work - does get tiring towards the end, but when you do start your maternity leave, use the time wisely, and rest!!! So exciting putting everything in the nursery and seeing it all finished before your bundle goes in there   .


Cx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Wow 31wks Princess I can't believe it...so exciting! Like Cat says use your time off before baby wisely, lie ins, cake, chocolate and good films/books, pamper sessions, dinners out with DH as it will all change...but still all good...oh and I still eat lots of cake and chocolate! Xxxx


----------



## loopylisa73

Hi Ladies, 

Im a stranger I KNOW im sorry xx  Had such a lot happen in the past few months.............. 
Myself like Cat is now a single mummy... Its just me and my cubs from now on, which is a little lonely once they are in bed BUT i love it xx
I will read back over the next few days to see how you all are 

Take it easy 
Loops xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Oh Loops I'm so sorry to read this, hope you're ok? Lovely to hear from you and I hope the cubs are filling your days with endless joy xxxx


----------



## cat1608

Loops - you, like me, will never be lonely with your cubs in your life. Who could want another man in their life when they have one as gorgeous as Alexander and a little princess like Betty Blue Eyes (think that's what you call her!!).


We'll both get there hun xx


----------



## loopylisa73

HeyCat,

Its betty blue eyes ........and i would go thru this for the rest of my life if i can see there bootiful smiles every morning!!!
They are the most bootiful, cutest little people ever............ and i am blessed tohave them xxx


----------



## cat1608

So ........................


My boys are 1 today !!!!    !!


How the hell did that happen?


They get cheakier by the day and are into EVERYTHING! I can't pretend it isn't tiring, but they are so worth it and i'd do it all again tomorrow.


When I meet my loaded forever man, who knows, perhaps I may be lucky enough to have more    . Greedy I know! LOL!


Hope you are all well


Cxx


----------



## princess29

Hi ladies!! 

Its been so quite in hear lately! 

Well can you believe that im working my last day in the office today before going off on mat leave! Never thought I would see this day, its so exciting to finally be here.   

Also I have a growth scan tommorrow which im both nervous and excited about at the same time, the baby is still transverse so hoping to find out somemore information about what will happen and if I will end up with a c section so I can get a bit more prepared in my head! 

I hopw everyone is ok and all the bubbas are well. xxxx


----------



## cat1608

Princess - hope the scan goes well tomorrow. Do let us know how it goes. I remember my last day at work was surreal! I never thought I would be going on maternity leave and it's weird when it happens, but it was THE best 11 months of my life!! Enjoy every minute of it    xx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Been a bit quiet on here and sorry I have been AWOL but every time I think we have turned a corner and life will get a bit easier something else seems to get thrown at us    More later...

Beanie - I am not sure if you are still reading but hoping you are and that life is treating you well    It is going to take you time to decide which direction you want to take next but better to do that than to rush into something. I still believe in fate and that your life will be a very happy one but I know it is the waiting to see how that is the hardest     

Cat - A very belated    to the boys. I think boys are always cheeky monkeys but just makes you love them even more    So are you on the lookout for another man in your life or are 2 little men enough? 

Kdb - I can't believe your little boy is over 8 months now. Are you still in NZ?

Princess - Hope you have enjoyed your first week of maternity leave and not long to go now. Have they decided if it is a c section?

Loopy - Sorry to hear about your split too    I have to agree on the beautiful smiles front. When I look in the cot in the morning and Joshua is smiling back at me, I just feel so lucky to have him and love him even more   

Scaralooloo - Have you still got a little milk monster or have you started weaning him? I am going on a weaning course with the HV in 2 weeks as hoping to start baby rice at 17wks and fruit and veg at 20wks as he is so big. I can't believe how much he changes every day and guess it is still the same for you?

CG - Guessing between work and the boys your are really busy...how is it working out?

Amethyst - How is life as a new mum going? Sending you a    just in case you need it as I have found it really tough but hoping you won't need it.

Winegum - Can't believe you are 27 weeks now. This is the point where I stopped worrying quite so much as my little brother was born at 27 weeks and is now 24, over 6ft tall and very healthy!! I hope your shopping is going well and I was talking to one of my NCT friends earlier about things we bought and then have never used (she mentioned baby sling and bottle warmer) but I have to say we have used most things except clothes which people have bought. Buying us a snowsuit for 6-9 months when he was born in December just logically does not work!!! If you aren't sure about something then wait until little one arrives as the internet is wonderful especially kiddicare who deliver next day   

Hi to everyone else and hope you little ones are doing well   

AFM - my little boy decided at 8 weeks that he would like to start getting some teeth and not just any teeth but his 4 bottom molars!! These are supposed to come when they are 1-2 years old    When I went to the health visitor at 10 weeks I asked her if he could be teething and she looked at me as if I was crazy then looked in his mouth and told me that he was!!! He was also over 16lbs at 10 weeks and 26 inches long which was off their scale. My friends are joking he will be at school this time next year and he is now starting to wear 6-9 month clothes and only just 3 months    The teething has been horrible but hoping he is maybe coming out the other side as had a quieter day today. The last week he has really got into his toys though which is so much fun to watch and he can press the buttons to make one of them work. Know it is a fluke but still brilliant    No sign of him rolling and he hates being on his tummy so don't think he will be moving very far any time soon.

Best go as DH has got him up for the late feed and I am supposed to be in bed then! Hope you all have a great Easter


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies  ,

I can't believe I haven't been writing for so long. I have kept an eye on you all, but simply lacked the energy!
However, one of my three men is out with a friend (the oldest one, fortunately  ), the other two are happily snoring and I am having a quiet evening to myself, so I am catching up with FF and emails.

*Cat, Loops *- So sorry to hear that you are single mums . You are both strong women, and your beautiful kids are clearly giving you extra strength. And yes, Cat, there is still plenty of time for a happy ending    . Big hugs to you both.

*Kdb* - I have lost track of your movements&#8230; are you back in this old country? How is Daniel? I am sure he was spoilt rotten in NZ&#8230; Get in touch if you are back, OK?

*Scaralooloo* - How is Samuel doing? And how are you doing?

*Fred* - I read your post while I was typing this&#8230; Wow, teeth? And MOLARS?  What are you feeding him? Well, see the positive side: this is as bad as it gets when it comes to teething&#8230; the rest will be easy!  
Seriously, it looks like you are both really, really happy, and I can promise you will only feel more in love with your little one&#8230;  

*Trying* - how are things? How are you managing your work-family routine? How are your gorgeous boys doing? Are they walking yet?

*Princess* - not long to go now! Enjoy these moments!

*Winegum* - Hope you are feeling more and more relaxed&#8230; I must say that I always felt very positive during my pg, but really there was a moment when I started thinking "well, even if they decided to get out now things could go well". Give your bump a gentle stroke from me&#8230; oh, and don't forget to take pictures and videos&#8230; I did take pictures of my bump every now and then, but I regret not having filmed the moments when I could see it clearly moving.

*Beanie* - I am always thinking of you and still believe that one day you will announce a natural BFP. You made some important decisions in the past year, and you seem to always have chosen a very sensible approach. Just take some time to yourselves without the pressure of having to make a decision - you deserve it.  

Big hugs to everybody else! 

AFM - all well here. The boys are thriving and displaying some typical siblings dynamics such as ripping toys off each other's hands&#8230; but also having big laughs together! They crawl and lift themselves up and balance pretty well, so I think it is just a matter of weeks before they start walking. And then the real trouble will start!  
They are chatty and funny, and I am every day more desperately in love with them  .

So far I am coping with work, although I am going through a stage of wanting to bite whoever approaches me (having students coming into my office without knocking at the door when I have just 5 minutes to have my lunch doesn't help) and I am in a bit of a panic at the thought that my workload is just going to increase steadily in the next months.
But people are in general rather nice - even some of my students from last year ask me about "the twins"! And I am quite proud that I look much less dishevelled than a colleague of mine (a man) who has always had a "little Mr Perfect" attitude but doesn't seem to be coping with his 6-month-old baby&#8230; after all I am coping with two, running up and down trains and (so I am told) keeping a smile! So that's my revenge against The Perfects! 

In my motherhood bliss, I still find rather upsetting to hear people "planning" a child - like "I am going to have a child next year". It just feels offensive, and I would just like to scream "what do YOU know?". Do you have the same?

OK, enough with my rant. Happy Easter to everybody, and I promise to make a bigger effort to keep in touch! In the meantime, take good care of yourselves.

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## fusciapink

Hi Everyone
I think I am the biggest offender for not posting. I frequently check up on how everyone is doing but it's normally late evening and I'm just thinking about going to bed.

Beanie  - Hope you are okay and things are moving forward for you. I really hope one day I log in and see the natural BFP we all longed for when we started this journey  

Commutergirl - How old are your boys now? Ava is nearly 11 months and so I don't think yours are too far behind? I'm finding Ava exhausting as she is crawling and climbing everywhere, even in the bath! Admire all of you with twins, as it's hard keeping an eye on one let alone two!!

Scaralooloo - Hope you and Samuel are well

Fred  -Ava didn't get her first teeth until 10months, and unusually, the top two came through first. She now has 4 top teeth and 2 have just cut through on the bottom. Your little boy is very advanced in that dept and so tall! Ava's only on the 9th centile for her height. Still waiting for her to gain enough weight so she can go in her forward facing carseat!

Trying - How are your twins? Have you settled into work? I went back to work on 19th March and hated leaving Ava for the first couple of weeks but I've got used to it now and she's settling into her new routine quite well now. Still look forward to the end of the day though and it's an incentive to leave work on time knowing you'll be greeted by a big smile. Can't say I've alwats got that from my husband!!

Cat/Loops - So sorry to hear you are single ladies. I hope you are both okay and have lots of support. I'm sure your little ones are providing you with lots of love and hugs. And their smiles melt your heart don't they? 

Winegum - Hope you are enjoying your pregnancy. I relaxed completely once I past the 24 week mark and really enjoyed my pregancy. The time will certainly fly by now as you prepare for your new arrival. I used most of the things we bought, and muslin cloths are a must! I still don't leave home without one!

Princess - looking forward to hearing news of your little girls arrival! In a couple of months you'll have forgotten what life was like before!

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all well xx

Afm - I'm doing well. Back at work and Ava is settling into her new routine well. She has 2 mornings in nursery and then the grandparents have her 1.5 days each. I am most relaxed when she is with my mum or at nursery to be honest. My In-laws haven't held a baby since my husband was born and are not naturals! I had to tell them to support Ava's head when they were holding her when she was first born!! I have to pretty much write a manual for them and I have never seen nappies done the way they do them, despite my husband giving them a lesson! I find it easy to tell my mum if I'm not comfortable with something she has done but I find it very difficult talking to my In-laws. My husband hasn't got that sort of relationship with them either so he gets nervous when it comes to giving them 'advice' too. 
Anyway, I do have more news. Sorry for not posting this earlier but I didn't know how to tell you, particularly as the dream of just having the one child hasn't come true yet for everyone. I am pregnant again. 24 weeks in fact. Due on 5th August. We were told by our consultant to not hang around if we would like a second as there is a good chance we could conceive naturally the second time. And given my age and that you are more fertile after a pregnancy we took our chances and luck was on our side. I didn't want to risk waiting a year or so before we tried again just in case it didn't happen, and then I would look back and regret not trying earlier. It will be hard work as there will be 14.5 months between them but I am delighted Ava will have a sibling.  Both the 12 and 20 week scans were fine and we chose not to find out the sex again. Work have been really good, and I have had better reactions than expected. It's very competitive at work so I was very worried how it would effect their view of me. But they have just said, family is more important this year and we can focus on my career when I return next year. I still keep pinching myself as I never expected a natural BFP in a million years. Maybe there is some truth in the fact that often people conceive when they are most relaxed. I know I am a very lucky girl. My friend has gone through 5 unsuccessful IVFs and is 41 this year so my feelings are very much a mix of happiness and guilt. xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hello everyone,


So sorry for not keeping in touch...I do think of you all often   


First of all Fusciapink            So happy for you that's wonderful news! I'd love another and realistically if I was ever lucky to get another bfp it would have to be sooner rather than later as I'll be 40 in June...gulp! Hope you're keeping well   


CG -   nice to hear from you. You must be shattered what with your job and 2 boys. Sounds like you're coping really well though. I'm so with you about the baby thing...I guess some people just take it all for granted! Big hugs to you honey pie   


Fred - Wow sounds like Joshua is keeping you on your toes! He sounds very similar to Samuel who also seems to be doing things a lot sooner. Teething is horrible isn't it, Samuel has been going mad with his gums this past few weeks I'm hoping something pops through soon. Isn't motherhood wonderful though?   


Cat - your boys are just too gorgeous I love your piccy updates on **. I can't believe they're a year already. Any new men on the horizon?   


Princess - Hope you're enjoying maternity leave and are doing lots of lovely things. Can't wait to hear your news....not long now   


WG - not long for you either honey    Can you believe it!!! How you feeling? 


Kdb - You'll be back soon won't you? Would be lovely to catch up   


AFM - well Samuel is 19wks today    The time is going to fast for my liking! He's amazing and I just love him more and more each day. He's such a character and makes me laugh so much. He's also teething, the poor wee thing is going mad with his gums. He's desperate to stand and sit up and gets quite frustrated lying on his back! 




I promise to get back on here more often as I miss our chats.


Love to you all, 
Scaralooloo xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## commutergirl

Hi ladies,

Ok, let's keep up the good resolution; I also miss our daily chats, when we even talked about our daily routines&#8230;
Quiet work-from-home day, so I can afford a FF break!

*Fusciapink* - Great to hear from you, and with such amazing news; congratulations!!    Ava will have a very close sibling; it may be hard work to start with, but they will play together a lot. I see what you mean about having a mixture of happiness and guilt; the people we found hardest to tell about our pregnancy were two very good friends who had given up after two failed IVFs. They were very warm but I can only imagine how I would have felt if the roles had been swapped (much as I would have been pleased for them).

How are you feeling however? How are you coping with one baby, another one on its way and work? What job do you do BTW?
My boys will be 1 on the 30th - they rushed out 6 weeks earlier, so even if they were meant to be younger than Ava they are older.
Two big (21 kg in total  ) bundles of joy, cheerfulness, mischief!
We solved the problem of having them trying to climb in the bath by buying two bath seats - at less than £10 they are excellent value for money as we can bathe them without being constantly tense!

*Scaralooloo* - hey sweetie! great to hear that Samuel is growing so well and happily.
Wow, teething already? Marco still has no teeth (but we believe that he is about to have some as he has been chewing more and more furiously), Daniele has got 4 - and loves to grind them, which makes me squirm!

AFM - not much news since my last post. We are looking for a new nanny; we knew that the current one was going to be with us only for a few months, but time seems to have flown by - which is a shame because she is great. 
With another person in the best case I'll break even with my salary (with this one the tax arrangements are very good as she is working across two financial years, and in each one she is earning less than the taxable threshold), which is rather scary&#8230; I had always thought that my salary was a fairly good one, and now the only reason that prevents me from staying at home until the boys go to school is that I am unlikely to find a similar job in three years' time! Only now I am realising how much expertise and how many skills are lost with mothers not returning to work because it is not financially sustainable&#8230; 

On the bright side, the boys are about to turn one. We are going to have five grandparents plus my aunt and uncle&#8230; we are considering fleeing the country!  It will be mayhem, but&#8230; it has to be done! I am not sure how much the boys will enjoy being fought for by their grandparents, but the grandparents will love it, so we must be prepared to cope - it is just for a few days, and they are not staying with us anyway! 

Ok, break's over - love to all!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## kdb

Scaraloo - we arrive back in London on Saturday    Will be flat hunting madly but once the dust has settled it would be lovely to see you again and to meet the lovely Samuel!

CG - thanks for your email - would be great to see you and your boys as well    

Fuscia - many congrats 

Fred - wowsers, you've got a super-baby on your hands!  (That makes you a super-mummy, btw)

Winey - 

Must away to bed, 'tis 12:40am and I have to spend tomorrow packing.  Gulp!!


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hey girls,


Kdb - Safe journey back to London and good luck finding a flat. Be lovely to meet up once you're settled xx


CG - good luck with boys birthday party, think you might need a glass of vino or two to deal with all the grandparents    I'm just starting to look at childcare options, it's a minefield!!! 


Alls well with Samuel & I


----------



## joeyrella

Hello everyone, I have been very slack with keeping up recently.  I see big congratulations are due to Fuscia, what an amazing thing to happen!  I'll have a read back and come back with personals soon.
x


----------



## fusciapink

Hi Commutergirl
I'm coping well at the moment. Ava is all over the place so going to work is less exhausting than being at home! She loves nursery and has a reputation for eating well! Despite that, she weighs 18lb15oz so isn't quite big enough for her forward facing car seat yet unfortunately. I think she is getting bored of looking at the back seat.
I'm an accountant working in commercial finance so I don't have balance sheets, etc to worry about. I find it more interesting than pure financial accounting. Can think of more enjoyable jobs to do but it pays the bills I guess. Enjoying doing 4 days a week! Hoping to go back 3 days a week next year but that is dependant on my husband getting a better paid job job! I'm the main earner so I feel the pressure is on my shoulders at the moment and it's very competitive at work, making it very stressful at times  . Keep hoping my lottery numbers will come up!!
Only 11 weeks left at work  

Hi to everyone else x x


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies,

I still pop on and see how you are all doing, we have decided not to go ahead with adoption. Even though the chances of having family of our own are very slim, I'm not ready to let go and accept that there will never be a little one with a piece of me and dh. Until I can accept that we are not ready to consider adoption.

Keeping myself busy with work and just getting on with life, but what is sad that friends with children just stop including you even family but I suppose you become the odd one out at events ect. Only 1 friend has treated me normally and discuss her pregnancy.

Wishing you all the best lots of hugs to you all and your wee ones        

Beanie xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

All quiet on here again   


Princess - Any news for us   


WG - Not long for you now oooooooooooooooooo   


Beanie - You have to do what's right for you. It is sad that people have stopped including you, maybe you should speak to friends and let them know that it hurts. I hope you get to realise your dream one day soon   


Alls well in our household, the boy keeps me very busy and entertained. He's just wonderful! 


Love to you all as always xxxx


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies,

Popping in to say hi.
*Beanie* -    
What should I say? I have always thought you have a thinking head, and I admire your way of taking things one at a time. Too many people rush into adoption after TTC, often without realising how challenging (emotionally and, let's face it, financially) the process can be, and you are right to wait if you are not feeling ready for it. And I am still looking forward to hearing of a natural BFP from you. 
Re your friends, I can see why they do it, but I totally understand how bad it feels for you. Try and mention it to the closest ones; hopefully they'll understand.

*Scaralooloo* - How's everything? How is Samuel? Are you planning on going back to work? (sorreeeee!)

*Fusciapink* - I also hope to win the lottery... but I should probably start playing  How are you keeping?

AFM - all well here; we survived the boys' birthday, and am now enjoying a relatively quiet time at work, so I spent a fantastic double-bank-holiday-weekend just taking it easy and playing with the boys... too bad that there aren't many of these!
Marco is nearly walking, both are chatting a lot but nothing intelligible as yet; sometimes they say something that might be interpreted as "mamma", but I am not too sure yet!

Love to all, and a bunch of pumpkins to brighten up this grey day!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## joeyrella

Hello everybody and gosh how long it is since I popped in to see how everybody is doing. How are we all?
*Commutergirl* - how are the boys coming on with their walking? I can't imagine going through the process with two at a time, you must be on your toes all the time. Once they master a few words they will come on really quickly, imagine the noise then!
*Scaralooloo* - how is Samuel? How many teeth has he got now? Is he rolling yet? I can't remember at how many months they do everything, its amazing how quickly you forget. Is it your 'big' birthday soon - do you have anything special planned?
*Beanie* - how are you doing? You sound like you are taking a very sensible approach to adoption and if you are not ready to give up on the natural route to parenthood then its completely right not to rush into adoption. I hope that taking your time will allow you to see things more clearly and make the decision that is right for you. 
*Fuscia* - congratulations again! How are you finding pregnancy this time around? How many weeks are you now? Does Ava have any concept of there being a baby in your tummy or is she too young? 
*KDB* - how is Daniel? Have you moved into a new flat yet?
*Fred* - how is super-Joshua? Has he got any more teeth yet? Is he wearing men's size clothes yet! William is big for his age and that's all we ever hear off people 'isn't he tall?' etc. How is he getting on with rolling?
*Cat* - how are your boys? Have you gone back to work or are you staying at home with them? I think you are doing a brilliant job looking after two little ones on your own. 
*Princess* - I am not sure if I have missed your announcement but I'm sure your baby girl must be here by now? How are you getting on?
*Amethyst* - how is Edie settling in? Hope you are having a fabulous time enjoying your little girl.
*Trying* - how are the boys? What did you do to celebrate their first birthday? Are they starting to walk yet?
*Loopdy* - how is Veyva?
*Loopylisa *- how are your twins? Are they starting to talk now?
*Dixie* - how is Milo?
*Xmasbaby* - how are the twins? It must be lovely having girl/boy twins - is there a big difference in their temperaments? Do they look like each other?
Lastly (I think!) *Winegum* our next mummy to be! Not long to go now, how are you feeling? Its such an exciting and nerve wracking time when it comes down to the final weeks. 
I really hope I haven't missed anyone, sorry if I have.
AFM - no real news to report. I am back at work full time now, not enjoying it at all but there are cuts going on everywhere and I feel the timing is wrong to reduce my hours. William is in nursery two days a week and with my parents two days and loving it. He's full of chatter now and into all things predictable for a little boy - tractors, diggers, bin lorries etc! Looking into his face is like looking into a mirror, sometimes its unnerving there is no trace of daddy in him at all! We are off on a family holiday next week with my sister and her family, my parents and my nan. Wish me luck!


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hello all!
A quickie from me to say good luck Winegum. Commutergirl says you are looking blooming marvellous. You'll do us all proud on the 7th 

Joeyrella, lovely to hear from you. William sounds so grown up already   I remember you saying you took him for a haircut. We still have barely any hair! Our boys are now 14 months (I have no idea how that's happened!) and we are just beginning to get on top of things. I never knew how hard this was going to be, but the little mites are amazing. We are so very in love with them. They are very different creatures and I spend every spare moment I find beaming with pride. We took them for an Italian icecream for their birthday, which they hated! I think it is because they hadn't had any sugar until then. However, I have introduced them to tiny amounts now and they really enjoyed a few spoons of chocolate icecream in Belgium last week. 

Like I said just a quickie. Lots of love to everyone -- I am keeping an eye on you all.
XXXX


----------



## loopylisa73

Hi Ladies..........
I know who is this stranger you say lol i am SOOOO SORRY, when i get chance i say i will then i dont and well you know how it is cubs are keeping me busy and heaps of other stuff going on ATM....
*winegum.. *any news? hope all is well xxx
How are all the lovely babies ? i have tried to read back but everytime i do i lose what im doing IM RUBBISH i think i still have baby brain or im just really BLONDE!!!!!

The cubs are amazing..... Elizabeth is a mini me (so im told) she is a whirlwind of trouble but such fun, shes saying a few words ... yes..... ta...... mumum..... baba......me lol but trying a lot more...! Alexander is a sensitive boy with cuddles and kisses for mum even when i dont ask, he seems to know when i might need one awww and hes got the most amazing belly laugh!!
Their isnt a food they dont like, they LOVE veggies an fruit but typical also love ice cream for the messy factor i guess lol
I no short but sweet ladies
Hope you are all ok

Love Loops xx


----------



## joeyrella

Any news from Winegum?


----------



## kdb

Winey we are all waiting for you to make your news official on this thread!!

xoxo


----------



## Winegum

To my lovely FFs

Forgive my slackness. I see that I haven't posted since February, but my lack of communication is not an indication of the degree to which I think of you all, which is often.  I will never forget how this thread and you ladies helped me get through my darkest days - remember them? The long long weeks of waiting and hoping. Well it has all come to an end for us too, and, after a wonderful pregnancy of which I enjoyed every minute, I am so delighted to announce the birth of our daughter, 4 days before EDD.

On Sunday 1st July 2012 at 1153 after a 10 hour labour involving use of TENS and gas & air, a birthing pool and an episiotomy, Selina Elizabeth was born, weighing 6lb 10oz or 3000g.   

I can't believe she is 4 weeks old today. I wish I could have those 4 weeks all over again as she has changed so much since she was born. I am exclusively BF and it is going well. I had her weighed most recently @ 25 days and she was 9lb. She has already outgrown some of her new born clothes! What can I say, it is every bit as amazing and wonderful as I hoped it would be and more. Dh and I just love being her parents. She is a genuinely good baby who eats and sleeps well and rarely cries. The years of infertility hell have just melted away and this feels like what we were meant to do, we were meant to wait for Selina to come to us.

Thank you for all your well wishes, both on the thread and in PMs. I will reply to those asap.

Inevitably it is quieter on here as we are all so busy plus I guess we just don't log on like we used to, but maybe we could all do a 6 monthly update, either at the beginning of every year and in the summer, or perhaps when each of our babies are 6 months old, then 1 year old etc? It is so lovely reading news and catching up.

*Cat and Loops:* So sorry to hear you are single Mummies but I hope you and your twins are thriving.

*Fusciapink:* Wonderful wonderful news, I hope you are not the only one who gets to post such happy and exciting news. I see you are days away from your due date so I wish you well and look forward to hearing of the arrival of this thread's first second pregnancy!

*Princess:* Your ticker says you are 52 weeks pregnant - that can't be true.  Hope to hear your news soon.

*Beanie:* If you still lurk, hope you are OK 

Everyone else - lovely to read about your growing babies and toddlers. 

Much love to you all 

Winegum xxx


----------



## loopylisa73

WINEGUM......CONGRATS to you and  dh  
such a beautiful name...(biased lol) well done its magical isnt it ? nothing prepares you for the amount of love that bursts does it? I thought i would explode lol

Soooo precious
Love Loops
xxxxxxx


----------



## cat1608

Winegum - sooooooooooooooo happy to hear of the safe arrival of Selina Elizabeth and wonderful to hear all is going so well. Do make the most of every precious minute as it goes all so quickly - my boys are nearly 17 months old and are running around and trying to talk. I feel asthough the time has gone by in the blink of an eye.


I feel bad for not being on here so often now, but i very rarely get on my laptop to be honest and usually check emails and ******** on my mobile as it's alot easier as then i don't have 4 eager hands helping me to type!!!


I'm friends with a few of you on **, but if anyone else wants to add me so we can see how babies are getting on etc then feel free - i'm [email protected] Just be aware most people don't know about my treatment on there. Be lovely to hear from any of you though as although we are in some ways strangers, we have all shared the most emotional and mostly magical time of our lives together so will always have that bond - getting soppy now!!


Love and hugs to you all


Cxx


----------



## kdb

Winegum said:


> ... this feels like what we were meant to do, we were meant to wait for Selina to come to us.


My dear dear Winey - such touching words, I welled up with happy tears  Am so so happy for you and DH! And wow - gaining a kilo in four weeks is tremendous!! Sounds as though the BFing is going perfectly... well done my sweet. Chat soon xoxo


----------



## Loopdy

Hi everyone!!!!
I had a few emails saying there were a few postings to popped and got the best news!!!  Welcome Selina Elizabeth and well done Winegum and DH!!!!  4 weeks, and she sounds like she's a little dream!  Doesn't it seem so weird that it all feels so natural and meant to be.  Like any other time wouldn't have been Selina.  I love her name too   
Hope everyone is lovely and well.  I am friends with a few of you fab ladies on ******** and would love to add the rest of you, it's lovely to see pictures of everyones little people.  For those of you who fancy it, I'm Alanda Mercer.
Lots of love to everyone.....
Loopdy
xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

I know i've already congratulated you but...Hurrah, hurrah, hurrah to WG & DH and welcome beautiful little Selina    So, so happy for you. It's just the best news ever! 


Hope you're all well?


Lots of love xxx


----------



## joeyrella

Yay Winegum and Mr Winegum, fabulous news of another beautiful baby girl. Congratulations, I'm so thrilled for you!      
x x x



Loopdy said:


> Doesn't it seem so weird that it all feels so natural and meant to be. Like any other time wouldn't have been Selina.


I know exactly what you mean Loopdy, I look at William and isn't he the one I was always waiting for?

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## dixie13

Woowwwww Winegum - huge congratulations on the birth of your beautiful Selina!!! I couldn't be happier for you and DH, well done and enjoy this special time with your little girl.   

Where does the time go?? Milo is 20 months old now and I am very lucky to still be at home with him. I've recently become a me&i representative selling gorgeous swedish clothes for mums and children, but I can pretty much choose when I want to work so it's brilliant. Milo is doing really well, he's super active (aren't all little boys?!) and keeps me very busy! 

Big hugs to all of you xxx


----------



## fusciapink

Hi All,
Quick one as I am typing on my mobile! Congratulations to Winegum on the safe arrival of Selina . So pleased for you xx
I will be back on soon to update you. Due date 5th Aug! This pregnancy has flown by. Be glad when the little one is here as the bump gets in the way when bending down and chasing Ava around! Thankfully she is walking so no more back ache trying to stop her falling though. 
Hope you are all well.
Fuscia xx


----------



## Loopdy

Hey Fuscia!
Not long now and you have the same due date as my cousin Kate with her first baby.  I'll keep logging on to see you great news, exciting!!!  Soon, you'll be able to see your toes again!
I still miss my bump though I must admit!
And, for my sins, I've started taking Clomid again with a view to doing IVF again so hopefully will get a bump soon!
Take it easy, despite chasing a little person around!!
Hi everyone!
Loopdy   
xxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Winegum - Massive congratulations on the safe arrival of you little one      

Going to say my goodbyes to you all, we have decided that we are to be a family off two, we have excepted that its just not meant to be, so i no longer belong here. Thank you all for you support it has been amazing 

I wish you all the best with your little ones xxxx


----------



## loopylisa73

Beanie......... Whatever you decide, we will be here if ever u want us.... i dont think any of us belong anymore but we have all been through so much i just dont know what i would have done without you and the other ladies......... So if it is goodbye ...THANKYOU xxx

Loops xx


----------



## Loopdy

Beanie - sorry to hear you're going, I hope there is still a chance that you would give IVF another go at some point.  But, I wish you all the happiness in the world and thanks for your support over my time on here.
xxxxx


----------



## cat1608

Beaqnie - I can only concur with what the other girls have said.


Big hugs xxx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Winegum - congratulations from me again too. I am glad that motherhood is just what you wanted it to be. Hopefully I will be down you way soon so may be in touch. x 
Beanie - sometimes decisions are very hard to come to but I really hope that now you have made yours that you can start to live and enjoy life. I wish you every happiness. x 
Loopdy - Fingers crossed for you. x

AFM - my gorgeous girl is a dream and I can't imagine life without her. She is 6 months already and has just learnt to sit up which is lovely. I don't think I could wish for a more perfect daughter and I never knew you could love someone this much. Some days I think I'm going to burst! 

I was thinking of  setting up a closed ******** group as it seems that a few of us get on there more often than here. I'll pm those of you I am 'friends' with once I have done it. We might be able to stay in touch more easily. x


----------



## joeyrella

Beanie - it takes so much courage to put ourselves through treatment, but even more courage to know when its time to call it a day.  There is a fantastic life as a family of two out there, hope you enjoy yourselves.  Thank you so much for all your support, we'll miss you x x x


----------



## cat1608

Anyone else want to join us on ** if it's easier than on here - i rarely get on as don't use laptop much as 4 little hands help by pressing lots of keys, so use my mobile - then message me thru ** on [email protected] and i'll ask amethyst to add you.


Hope all are well xx


----------



## fusciapink

Hi All
will get myself added to the ******** group but thought I'd do a quick post to say Henry Barnaby arrived on 12th August weighing 8oz. He is thriving and reached 12lb11 by 7 weeks! Hope you are all well. I am tired! Can't catch up on sleep with the second one! X


----------



## Loopdy

Fuscia, congratulations!!!!!! Fantastic news and welcome little Henry Barnaby!!! Please join ******** immediately so I can see your little prize!!!!! Yay!!!! Fantastic!! Xxx  xxxxx


----------



## Loopdy

I'm Alanda Mercer on ********. Xx. Well, in real life too!! Lol x


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Oh Fuscia, congratulations. I can't believe you've got a no. 2 already. Wonderful. All this conception stress seems so far behind now, yet so many people are going through what we went through on here. I sometimes feel compelled to look at the board just to remind myself not take anything for granted. Lots of love and rest to you 

Alanda, I am not on ******** for fear of getting addicted to it! Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## cat1608

Fuschia, congratulations to you!Wonderful news!


And yes, do join us on **. It's so lovely to see how everybody's little people are growing up, something we can't do on here. We all started as strangers going through the same treatment but are now cyber friends and lovely to share the next step of our adventures   xx


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies,


I had started a post a while ago just to check if anyone was still reading and then got stuck...
glad that someone is still around! As a luddite who is not on ******** I fear that most of the contacts have been transferred there!
Fusciapink - congratulations!!!    the first "second round mum" on our thread!
A warm welcome to Henry. What does Ava say about him??


A brief update about us - Daniele and Marco are 1 1/2 years and they are just amazing (to me at least!). They are funny, cheeky and VERY different, in looks and personality. Daniele is dark, can be very clingy at home but is very outgoing at playgroups and playgrounds. He loves reading books on the sofa or cooking with their toy kitchen.
Marco is fair, has a mischievous smile and seems to like mechanisms (anything from zips to the wheels of his trike) and things that require ordering like puzzles.
They are speaking a few words in Italian and a few in English (mostly food-related, just to set their priorities clear!).
They seem to be both musical (not sure where they got that from - both DH and I do not score too well on that side!  ), swaying with music and dancing.
In general I am coping well with work - or better, work causes often a good deal of stress, but the moment I get home and I see two giggling faces looking at me from the window everything goes away!   


If anyone still reads this please post some news! would love to hear how everybody is doing!
Until then… love to all!
CG
xxxxx


----------



## cat1608

Hey CG! 


Great to hear from you and an update on the twins. It's amazing how quickly the time goes isn't it and how different they are? My two are very different aswell - Finley is sensitive, watches everything and takes things in before attempting to do something whereby Freddie acts before he thinks and was the first to talk and the first to start talking. He's very cheeky and confident!


So glad you are doing ok at work too - takes a while to get into the swing of things again, but i'm thankful for being able to sometimes wander around the shops without 2 little helpers!! LOL!


Great to hear from you x


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Very quick post as already had a very long lunch and always late for work and leave early to pick up my little boy.....

Was thinking on the way home last night that it would be really nice to meet everyone from here as we have all got so busy and don't get chance to chat any more. I have seen Winegum a couple of times  and her gorgous little girl recently but would love to see all the other little ones. Is anyone else up for that? Was thinking either a Saturday or Sunday in July/August? Guessing London is the easiest for everyone to get to? Picnic in a park? DHs as well?

Not sure if any of you look on here now but thought I would post this anyway and I am sorry Cat I did not respond to your email about **. I didn't get a message from you and I am not sure where the time goes but seem to never reply to anything I want to   

Hope you are all doing well.
Take care
Fred x


----------



## Loopdy

Hi Fred!


Crikey, I haven't been on here for ages! It's nice to come back now I have Veyva I must admit. I would love to meet everyone although I'm up in Nottinghamshire please keep informed of a date. Are you on ******** Fred? A few of us are. I'm Alanda Mercer if you are, would be great to see some Piccies.    Xxx


----------



## kdb

Sure Fred, great idea, count us in.


----------



## fred73

Good to hear from you both and just hoping some of the others log in   

Loopdy - just sent you a friend request on ********. Initials are GH


----------



## kdb

I'm on **   
www.********.com/kerryn8


----------



## fred73

Thanks kdb - sent you a friend request too


----------



## cat1608

Hi all!


Great idea Fred! I did get your message and sent a message to someone on ** as for some reason the email address didn't come up! I'm guessing I wrote to someone else lol!


Will find you through Alanda hopefully and Kerry i'll try and find you too x


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Another quick post. So pleased I can see you guys on ** as your little ones are gorgeous   

Hoping some of the other ladies may come on over Easter otherwise I will send some PM's and we can see if we can arrange a date before we all get booked up as our weekends seem to get so busy!

Went back to the Lister yesterday to find out about our frosties. They are of varying quality but he reckoned we have around 40% chance of success and recommended natural FET. Probably starting in May   Still not sure we are ready for another one as can't even get Joshua to sleep through but time is moving on and I'm not getting any younger   

Enjoy your long weekend all and I am   for some sunshine   

Fred x


----------



## fred73

Hi ladies

Very quick post as boss has caught me on here twice already today   

I think I have PM'd everyone who has not replied on here but if I have missed anyone I apologise. I have also spoken to Winegum and she would prefer August so I'm thinking a Saturday in August for a picnic maybe in London? Let me know if you can't do any dates who have suggestions of venues.

Hope you all have got to enjoy some sunshine this week   

Fred x


----------



## Scaralooloo

Helloooooooooooo.....  

Thanks for your PM Fred. 

Ashamedly (have I spelt that right   ) I have not been on here in months!!! But what with a little one, work life just passes by. Fred you on **? I'm friends with a few of the girls there and it would be nice to be friends with you too   

I often think of you all and it would be lovely to get together with as many as possible. August a bit trickier for me as up in Edinburgh for work but if that's what works best for most I'll do what I can but can't guarantee.

Love to you all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fusciapink

Hi, Just trying to find people on ******** so if you get a request from Lucie, that's me


----------



## fusciapink

Oh, and happy to move location for meet up slightly north of london if possible?!!


----------



## fred73

Hi ladies


So far have had following dates suggested


17th/18th July
3rd/4th August
17th/18th August
24th/25th August


Can you let me know if you can't do any of those?


Scaraloo - so good to hear from you and know what you mean about work and ds keeping you busy. I have only come back on hear since thinking about using our frosties and have to admit I am a bit addicted again   


Fusciapink - also good to hear from you    I am rubbish at finding people on ** and loopy found me which is how I found some of the others! Will give it a go though!


Loopdy - so sorry to see your news      hope you have an amazing holiday and that everything looks brighter when you come back   


Time for bed I think as ds determined not to let us have a full nights sleep    he does make up for it with kisses and cuddles during the day though. So cute but guess I am biased   


Take care all
Fred x


----------



## Loopdy

Hi everyone, Lucie, got your friend request   .  I too am further up North, in Nottinghamshire, very near the man in green tights so would also find it easier to get too if slightly further North? Lucie, where are you? 


Glad we're all getting there on ******** although I have forgot what everyone's name matches on here are!!! LOL xx


----------



## kdb

Thanks Fred - I think any of those dates should be ok for us except the late August ones as they're the bank holiday wkend.
xoxo


----------



## Scaralooloo

Wooooooooo....hoooo....Look at us all chatting on here again   

I could do the July or first August dates. Happy to go a bit north of London if it helps everyone else? What sort of area works for most?

Loopdy - Sorry you've been having such a horrid time but I hope you have an amazing time in Miami. 

Much love to you all.

xxxx


----------



## fred73

Very good to be chatting again   

I'm thinking we tentatively say 3rd August then although just texted Winegum to confirm as know she is away in July so hoping 3rd August would be ok. Really hoping she will be there as she set up this thread and so grateful to her for that as would have been lost without it   For venue, shall we decide when we know who can make it and try and pick the most central place for all?

Fusciapink - yeah now friends on **   

kdb - how is NZ?

Boss has disappeared so not caught today but won't stay on too long, well not at the moment anyway but will come back later


----------



## fred73

Knew I would be back today!! Having a text conversation with Winegum and CG can't make 3rd August as she is in Italy. I know we will never get everyone there but just wondered about 7th September? Would that be good for everyone otherwise we will leave as 3rd August.

Sorry short and sweet but know the boss will appear otherwise


----------



## joeyrella

Hello everyone!
Lovely to see some activity on here and to see how you all are.
I'm not sure if I could make either of the favoured dates, will have to check.
I have sent some friend requests on **, I'm joanne.  It's lovely seeing your pictures in real life, although I can't get used to your real names.


----------



## fusciapink

Hi, Would prefer 3rd Aug as i go back to work on 2nd sept and not sure I will be up for a day out on the saturday. x


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hi everyone
Thanks Fred for getting activity going again. I'd love to meet up. I think I am free for both the August and the Sept date. I am not sure what to suggest for north of London, but would prefer something that is on the Kings Cross train connection if possible. It's hard to get about to different stations with a double buggy (as many of you know!)  

Here is a crazy thought. Many many years ago I used to work at Knebworth House. The only reason I mention this is that it is located pretty much on the A1(M), so is very easy to find and get to. It is really only accessible by car (and the grounds are huge), so you'll need a car to get around, but it might be an option? Admission for under 3s is free and it's £9 for adults. But the gardens (which are lovely) now have a dinosaur trail, there is a playground and a load of deer wandering around. Things may be a bit different now, but it was lovely when I worked there in 1992! 

This is possibly a bit of a crazy option and totally rubbish for those without cars -- CG, I got confused the other day as you said you guys drove to Oxford? Maybe you do have a car and I got the wrong end of the stick. Anyway, it's the only north of London option I can think of. 

Scaralooloo, how have we forgotten to meet up? Have you heard of Ambler play group -- it's brilliant and very well stocked. We are probably going there this Saturday 10-12 if you are free.  

I too have forgotten everyone's names! This is a private thread now, isn't it?
XXX


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hello,

Knebworth House sounds like a lovely idea   . We would fit 3 in our car if anyone needed a lift in the London area. Could fit 2 buggies as long as they're not too big.

Oh I hope we can get it organised as it would be so lovely to get together.

Trying - I know it's shocking that we've never met up    Never heard of the Amber playgroup, where is it? Is it only Saturday's? Would be nice to meet.   

Hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## commutergirl

Wow, I can't believe that this thread has woken up again!
Hi everyone! 
OK, as Winegum said I can only make the September date and we don't have a car (Trying, you were not mistaken about us using a car! we hired one for the Oxford trip) so it might be a bit of a struggle to get to Knebworth House, particularly by myself (not sure I want to inflict on DH a FF reunion   )


However, I do appreciate that it is impossible to find a location that suits everybody, so please go ahead and arrange whatever suits the majority: I am sure that once people start getting together there will be other occasions!


Love to everyone, girls, babies and toddlers!
CG
xxx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

I'd prefer to find somewhere you can come to, CG! Let's think harder And yes, I totally agree about inflicting an FF meet-up on DHs 

Scaralooloo, Ambler is on Blackstock Rd. We only go on Saturdays because I work in the week, but it's an Islington Children's Centre, so operates throughout the week too. Don't worry if this is too far. Lots of other options: Oasis Cafe in Highbury Fields, picnic at Stationer's Park, you name it In fact, I don't really remember who else is in London, apart from KDB and CG, but perhaps a mini get together would work before our big meet-up? A good central location that comes to mind is the playground in St James Park because Green Park has no stairs, so buggies can get out easily. 

XXX


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Fred ARE YOU IN 2WW? I just natural FET in your signature!!


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Sorry i have been a bit quiet the last week but everything suddenly seems to be happening quickly with the FET and DS has chosen now to start waking up in the night again   

Really good to see everyone back on here and just waiting to see if any more appear before we finalise a date and place to meet plus I know I have some PMs to reply to. How much easier was it to keep up before our little ones came alone??! Not that I would change anything as going back to the Lister and seeing the other couples there has reminded me just how lucky I am and feel a bit weird when I am there too as don't really feel as if I should be there as already have my little star...but also don't want to leave my little stars in the freezer   

Anyway quick update, I am not on 2ww yet trying but will be this time next week   Had a scan yesterday and follie was 17mm so I have the trigger tonight then start the lovely pessaries on Saturday and SET next Wednesday afternoon. We agreed with the consultant they will defrost 1 embryo at a time until they have 1 to put back as we don't want the higher risk of twins. So much more relaxed about it this time and not been nearly good enough with diet etc but hoping we may be lucky to get a sibling for DS   

Hope you are all having a good week despite the rain. We are missing the park after nursery so hoping we have the sun back soon   

Fred x


----------



## Scaralooloo

Wow Fred    exciting times ahead    I shall keep everything crossed for you   

I'd love another, but DH and I can't afford any more tx and we've agreed that we won't get into debt but should we be lucky naturally then I would be overjoyed. So I'm praying that there may be a chance it will happen    But if not then I'm already so blessed having Samuel as a few years back I never thought I'd have him.

I agree if we can all meet up then we should try and choose a location that suits all...if that is at all possible. CG we could take you and your 2 boys in our car if needs be, I know my DH wouldn't mind driving us all somewhere.

Re: A London meet, the Tate Modern is a great place and the toddlers can run around the Turbine Hall. Samuel loves it there as there is so much space. There's also a great Leon behind the Tate that's big and are very accomodating for children.

There is a chance I may be leaving London and moving back up to Scotland by the end of September, so let's get it organised before I leave...please   

Trying - I'm busy this Saturday morning but free in the afternoon. PM me your mobile and let's try and organise something asap as it would be so lovely to see you. Even better if we can get a group of us.

Much love xxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

CG - I love that you've still got those pumpkins going!

   PUMPKIN POWER!!!


----------



## fred73

No chance of you even going back for your frostie before you head north of the border? Natural fet is more like the cost of an iui so not so bad... We are same as you though and feel so lucky to have our little boy but want to give our frosties a chance. We won't be starting any new treatment though. When will you know if you are moving?


Would love to join a London meet up and Tate would be good for us but we can only do Sundays as ds has swimming on Saturday. Having teething issues tonight. No teeth for months then in march we finally solved the sleeping in his cot then in April all the teeth started coming    now asleep in our bed so no cuddles for us again tonight


----------



## commutergirl

Hi ladies,


Great to be sort-of-back!
I had read the messages here some time ago, but what with work, job hunting (yes - I am fed up!) and sheer tiredness I never got around replying.
Hope everyone is enjoying the weather!


Fred - wow! I keep everything crossed for you. You must be near the end of your 2ww now! Sometimes I think I wouldn't mind another one, but I have to be realistic on my age, our finances, etc… 


Sarah - moving to Scotland for good?? where to? I guess most of Scotland must be a much more child-friendly place than London, plus I am realising now how nice it is when children can be close to their grandparents.
Thank you so much for your lovely offer of a lift to the meet up, but as we live in opposite corners of London I guess it would be a bit impractical to load myself, toddlers, buggy and two car seats on the tube…


Anyway, if there is a London meet-up I'd love to join! The Tate modern sounds great, although in weather like these days' one slips into the temptation to plan outdoor events...


Love to everyone


CG, pumpkins and toddlers


    
(there is no CG icon... but this    could do on a typical work day)


----------



## fred73

Hi ladies


Was hoping to do a long post but feeling pretty crap with a bad cold so not sure my brain is going to cope for long!!


Cg - hope the job hunting is going well. Not sure how you do it all with 2 little boys as one keeps me busy enough    


Loopdy - looks like you had a good holiday. How are you feeling   


Kdb - how was no? What's your next plan?


Scaraloo - camping looked fun   not sure I could do that with ds as think he would spend all night trying to get out the tent  


Trying, fuscia, joey, cat- hope you are all enjoying the sunshine   


For meeting up I wondered if we should keep both dates and have the August one somewhere north of London like knebworth and then September one in London. Everyone can then do one or both? What do we think?


Afm - last fri got a very faint line on first response which I found tougher than a bfn as it was otd but just didn't know if it would stay. Was 9dp5dt so reasonable early then did clear blue digis following days and stuck at 1-2 wks so didn't know what to think. Beta on Monday was 221 and then repeat on Wednesday repeat was 516 so more than doubled but still really cautious as seems low to me but clinic are happy. Worst news was tsh is now 5.47 which is far too high so consultant increased thyroxine and now just   it works. We go away for 2 weeks from Sunday so scan on 26th  and going to have 2 weeks relaxing with my 2 favourite boys and just not think about what is going on inside. Well that's my story but know I will be wondering every day    might start to believe once we see a hb     


Enjoy the sunshine all x x


----------



## fred73

Quick update. Bfp didn't last long    heavy bleeding and cramps tonight so sure it is over    notmeantto be this time and so pleased I have 2 weeks with my boys now for lots of cuddles


----------



## commutergirl

Fred -      A big hug. Get your two boys to give you lots of cuddles.


----------



## fusciapink

Big hugs Fred xx

I might now be in cornwall on 3rd aug but will definitely try and make sept date if I miss aug catch up x


----------



## Scaralooloo

Fred - Massive hugs to you


----------



## fred73

Thanks for all your messages ladies but as you can see from my sig, things didn't go as I thought they would! Stopped bleeding the next day and clinic advised me to have another blood test done so as in Devon managed to get local GP to do it. Came back as 4631 so everyone happy except me as felt still too low. Anyway while in France the following week I started feeling sick and now I have been sick quite a bit and I am exhausted. Had a scan at Lister yesterday and saw the heartbeat and they said measuring all ok so why do I still not believe them!!! Anyway have booked a scan at FMC in Harley street for 10 and 12 weeks and told myself that after that I have to believe   

Sorry this is short but should really try and pretend to do some work as most of the time I would just like to sleep on my desk   

Hope you are all ok x x


----------



## joeyrella

Lovely news Fred, fingers crossed its all plain sailing from now on x


----------



## Scaralooloo

Wow! How wonderful    I shall keep everything crossed for a happy, healthy pregnancy


----------



## cat1608

Hi ladies!


Havent been on here for ages - mainly due to not really using laptop anymore as I have two "helpers" pressing buttons and I forget in evening so use phones!!


If I can make a sept meet up in london I will try - we are off on hols though at somepoint hopefully! Will keep looking on here to check on progress.


Fred - wonderful to see your news!!!      


Hope you are all well


Cxxx


----------



## joeyrella

Hello everyone,
I had the shock of my life a couple of weeks ago when I got a natural  
I went for a viability scan today and everything looks fine, I'm 7+1 now, so fingers crossed.
x x x


----------



## fred73

Congratulations Joeyrella         Soooo happy for you   

We went for private 10 wk scan on Tuesday and saw one very wriggly baby...still not believing it though even though I have much worse sickness than last time!!! Think the heat does not help   

Sorry for short post but been off sick last 2 days and too much stuff to catch up on but hope you are all well x x


----------



## fusciapink

Congratulations Fred and Joeyrella!! Keep us posted on how you are get on. It is hard work but definitely worth it! You will have the benefit of a bigger age gap too. Mine are 15 months apart and Ava had only been walking a couple of months so a double buggy was unavoidable!. You can't catch up on sleep with the second but it is worth the lack of sleep! It is lovely watching them interact now.  Who would have thought we would be having these sorts of conversations 3 years ago! Amazing xx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hi ladies

I just randomly passed by this thread and was pleasantly surprised to see that it had started up again!    I haven't been on since March when it was pretty silent so didn't come back!   

It is great to hear of the recent BFP's - it is just wonderful news.  

The meet up sounds great to, but like Loopdy I am up in Nottinghamshire so London is difficult.  I started a ******** group a while back - I am friends with Loopdy, Scaralooloo, Cat and Loopy so please come and find me!  

My LO is 18 months this week and a joy to be with - so mischievous!   

love to all
Am x


----------



## kdb

Can't do 3rd August as we will be at a bday party. 

Maybe we could do a London meetup in first half of Sept?


----------



## Scaralooloo

Wow, more BFPs how exciting! Congratulations to you as well Joeyrella  

KDB - is that also a BFP for you as well? I very much hope so. Hugs 

Meet in early September good for me xxxx


----------



## kdb

How does *Sunday 1st September *work for the Londoners?


----------



## commutergirl

Hi all!


Congratulations to Joeyrella, Kdb and Fred!


Sunday 1st September should be fine by me, but I have come to the heretic decision that I might be coming by myself, otherwise I would end up spending all the time running after two toddlers with barely the chance to catch up with/meet with anyone...


Anyone else?


CG
xxx


----------



## kdb

Sorry girls - I can't do the 1st anymore - can we shift to the following weekend, either Saturday 7th or Sunday 8th September?

I'll email you too...


----------



## commutergirl

At the moment fine by me...


CG


----------



## fred73

Just lost my post but basically said I can't do 7th or 8th as in Devon but don't work around me as have a run of christenings after that so September not good for us.

Really suffering with tiredness and sickness in the evening hence no posting. Will be worth it in 12 months when I have 2 cheeky monkeys though   

Hope all well x x


----------



## commutergirl

Fred, do you mean 2 cheeky monkeys including the "existing" one? or 2+1   
Anyway, I hope for you that it will happen before 12 months from now   
I definitely sympathise with sickness and tiredness. In my first 4 months I was down to a larva. Hang on there - it will fade soon!


----------



## fred73

Two including the one I have already!! We did talk about trying for 3 or even 4   due to number of frozen embryos we have but decided with how sick I feel this will be the last pregnancy for me. DH still mentioned number 3 the other night though....if he is the one being pregnant then we can go for it


----------



## Winegum

Hello Ladies
Long time no hear from me - no excuses! (except perhaps that being in text/email contact with some of you makes me lazy, and I'm not on ** either)
A very belated congratulations to the second time mummies: fusciapink, joeyrella (yay for a natural bfp!), fred and kdb - just fantastic news.
I'm up for a meet-up and London is fine for me, even though I'm in Devon - train is easy. Wonder if we should now go for October/November/December to make sure as many of us can make it, and before anyone gets too pregnant!  When are you due Joeyrella?
I'm going to my clinic (CRGH in London) tomorrow to discuss FET - never thought I would be in this position, and it has taken me a while to become convinced that a sibling for Selina might be a good idea, but we'll see what they say. Exciting and scary at the same time.  It will be so wierd doing the journey and being at the clinic again. Selina is nearly 14 months and she's a poppet.  She's a bit slow on the physical side but she makes up for it by being very clever!
Much love to you all
Winey x


----------



## cat1608

Hello lovely ladies!


Congrats KDB and Joeyrella on your BFP's and good luck to Winegum.


Will keep trying to remember to check for catch up x


----------



## joeyrella

I am sorry to say that our dream was short lived.  Two weeks ago our quad screening test showed a 1 in 48 chance of the baby having Downs Syndrome.  We went for an amniocentesis last week, nervous but not overly worried.  Whilst there they scanned the baby and gave us the devastating news that the baby had a brain abnormality called ventriculomegaly.  After a tense wait for the amnio results, more devastating news was to follow when it was confirmed last Friday that the baby did have Downs Syndrome.  We were given a few days to decide whether we wanted to continue with the pregnancy.  These were the worst few days of our lives, but after many, many tears and much soul searching ultimately we decided we could not bring this baby into the world with a clear conscience, no matter how much we longed to.  Whilst having a baby with Downs would have been challenging enough in itself, no one could tell us the likely effect of the brain problem - only that it was likely to cause epilepsy and seizures and, given the Downs diagnosis as well, was likely to get more severe as the pregnancy progressed.  
I went in yesterday at 18+5 to be induced and our daughter arrived at 5.54pm weighing just 210g. She fitted into the palm of my hand.  Devastated and heart broken do not even come close.


----------



## Scaralooloo

Oh Joeyrella my heart is just breaking for you. Massive, massive hugs to you & your DH. I can't even begin to imagine how heartbroken you must be feeling. What a massive & extremely devastating decision you had to make. Look after yourself, be kind to yourself. You've been to hell & back. I'm so, so sorry I really am.

Much love to you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cat1608

Joeyrella I just don't know what to say. It must be truly devastating for you all and I am so very sorry for your loss and everything you have been through which must have been hell for you. How brave and totally unselfish of you to do what was right for your beautiful daughter and not what your heart must have been telling you to do.
Sending all my love, thoughts, prayers and hugs to you at this heartbreaking time.
We are all still here for you
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loopdy

Joeyrella, I am so devastated to hear your news. I cannot comprehend what you have been through as a family.  I am sending you all my love and strength. I'm so terribly sorry. I want to say something lovely about your little angel but words are failing me, they don't seem enough. Xxxxxx


----------



## loopylisa73

Joeyrella.............. Oh my what sad news, i cant ever begin to understand your pain right now x Im sooo sorry hunnie , i know i havent been on in a long time but im here always for my FF buddies x 
i am lost for words, and i know whatever i write or say will not take away your pain , just take care of each other xx

Tiny feet with tiny toes
A beautiful face with a tiny nose

Now a twinkling star shining bright
Forever at peace in eternal light


love n hugs

Loopy xxxxxx


----------



## fred73

Joeyrella, so so sorry to see your news and can not imagine how heartbreaking it must have been making the decision    As the others have said I wish there were some words I could say to make things right but know that time is the only thing that will ease the pain although a piece of your heart will always be with your beautiful daughter so she will never be forgotten     


Take care of yourself and spend as much time as you can with dh and ds with lots of cuddles and remember we are always thinking of you all and are here when you need us    


Lots of love x x


----------



## Winegum

Dear Joeyrella
What a cruel, cruel blow for you and your family.  How agonising to have to make such a decision, and how heartbreaking and devastating the whole experience has been and continues to be.  I can't imagine what you are going through, I can only offer my sincere and heartfelt sympathy.  Your daughter was so obviously loved and cherished and will remain so in your hearts. Take comfort from your family and keep each other close.
With love from
Winegum xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Thinking about you Joeyrella


----------



## joeyrella

Thank you so much for all your support, it really does mean a lot to me.

We are having good days and bad days. I am 100% sure we made the right decision for Madeleine but knowing that doesn't make losing our little girl, or the future we envisaged for our family, any easier. I wasn't doing too bad over the last few days, until I realised I should have been going for my 20 week scan on Monday. I've been much more tearful today, especially as my sister is due two days after I would have been and will still be having her 20 week scan on Monday.

Madeleine is having a post mortem done which will hopefully help us understand what went wrong. We have been offered an appointment with a genetic counsellor as well in case we want to try again.


----------



## loopylisa73

Joeyrella........... hunnie, Madeleine is a beautiful name, and your sure to have good and bad days but stay as strong as you can for each other, i hope you getting some answers may help xx

hugs to you xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

I can't begin to imagine what you're going through honey. It's just so heartbreaking. 

Take your time, it's going to hard but some days will be easier than others. 


Madeleine is such a beautiful name and always remember you did right by your beautiful little girl. She'll always be in your hearts.     

Like Loops said, I really do hope you get some answers from the Consultant.

You're always in my thoughts and I send you lots of hugs and good wishes.

Much love to you,
Scaralooloo xxxxx


----------



## Loopdy

I must have typed this reply over five times but it just doesn't sound enough. So, I will just send you a massive hug and lots of love instead.  I hope you get some answers soon. Xxxx


----------



## commutergirl

Joeyrella, I can't even imagine what you have gone, and are going, through, and the thought of having made the right decision doesn't heal the wound of losing your little girl.

A big, big hug,


CG
xxx


----------



## cat1608

Joeyrella,

I can only reiterate what the other girls have said. Be kind to yourself and try and remember Madeleine will always be with you.

Lots of love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## cat1608

Just checking in to see how you are Joeyrella. Hope you are doing ok. Love and hugs xx


----------



## joeyrella

Thank you for asking Cat.  I've been back at work a few weeks now and have recovered physically.  Still having up and down days as you would expect but on the whole I feel like I am moving on slowly.
We had the post mortem results today which confirmed the brain problem we already knew about and also found one of the valves in her heart had not developed normally.  I feel sad for Madeleine because she never really stood a chance, with so many problems.  We have her cremation coming up on Monday.
It has been weird getting stuff ready for Christmas when my heart isn't in it but we have to carry on as normal for William.  He is starting school nursery in January, can't believe he is so grown up already!


----------



## fred73

Joey - just wanted to say I hope you have a special day on Monday and that you can celebrate the short but very special time Madeleine was with you. She knows how much she was loved by all of you and will watch over you but especially her big brother as he grows up     I can only imagine how hard Christmas will be    I lost both my grandads on Christmas Eve which has taken a lot of cheer out of Christmas for years. Only now I can focus on Ds and want him to enjoy Christmas like I did as a child but past memories still there. Take each day as it comes and I am sure Williams excitement will get to you      And they do grow up too quickly   


Take care x x


----------



## commutergirl

Freeeed! I logged on realising that your baby must be with you!
If you read this let us know.
xxx


----------



## fred73

Hi ladies


He has indeed arrived    Luke arrived on 29th jan by planned c section weighing 9lbs 10.5 Ozs. Couldn't believe how much he looks like his brother although seems more chilled out or at least I am hoping so!!!


Not producing enough milk for exclusive breast feeding so combination feeding at the moment and he has just fallen asleep on my shoulder after a feed. Having to keep waking him as prefers to sleep to eat although first 2 weeks not like that and had forgotten how tough lack of sleep is   


Big brother loves him already and very protective although not particularly gentle. Think they will be rough and tumble boys   


Hope you are all ok x x x


----------



## commutergirl

Congratulations Fred! a Warm welcome to Luke, and all the best for your life as a family of four!


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hi to all.

I hope that you and your families are all well, and a big welcome to Luke.   Congratulations Fred! 

I just wanted to share my news with you all. I am having another baby.   I had my 12 week scan today and all is as it should be. We decided as Christmas that we wanted to try for a sibling for DD, and as we conceived her naturally we chose to try that route again! Amazingly I got a BFP on our very first month! 
Now, who would have even believed that that was possible. Apparently it was!   

We are absolutely thrilled, and feel truly blessed.

Wishing you all a lovely week.

Amethyst xx


----------



## joeyrella

Congratulations on the new arrivals Fred and KDB 


And the BFPs Amethyst and wine gum 


x x x


----------



## kdb

Big hugs Joey, how are you doing?


----------



## joeyrella

I was supposed to be starting IVF this month, drugs were due to arrive yesterday but on Saturday I felt funny so did a test and found out I'm pregnant naturally again.  I don't want to get too attached this time, but it's a massive first hurdle out of the way. Just hoping I get to take a baby home this time x


----------



## amethyst_uk

Wow Joey - that is fantastic news.  

I wish you all the best for this pregnancy.

xx


----------



## fred73

Great news for both joey and amethyst         Looking forward to hearing how you are getting on over coming months


----------



## kdb

Joey, wow!  I completely 'get' your apprehension... let's hope everything goes smoothly for you now - huge hugs xoxo


----------



## joeyrella

Thanks ladies   
I've had my NHS 12 week scan and it was fine.  
We also saw a consultant privately last wednesday who did a nuchal translucency measurement and checked for other soft markers like lack of nasal bone and, so far, everything is looking normal.  I've had a Nifty blood test done, (non invasive but 99%+ accurate at detecting Downs) so now in the torture of a two week wait for the results.


----------



## kdb

sounds good so far +++++++++


----------



## joeyrella

The Nifty results came back low risk - so 99% sure the baby does not have downs.  Also, we are having a girl.  Guess it's time to start believing we might take a baby home this time!


----------



## kdb

BRILLIANT


----------



## fred73

Just looked at the thread for old times sake and saw Joey needs some of these        Congratulations on the arrival of your little girl   

Amethyst - any news from you?

Hope everyone else is ok. Seems like the last 12 months brought quite a few new babies to all of us x x


----------



## kdb

Congrats Joey!


----------



## joeyrella

Thank you both!  Caitlin is eight weeks old now and doing very well.  The birth was remarkably easy and she's settled really quickly - complete contrast to our experience with William.  All seems a bit surreal!
Hope you and your boys are all well?


----------



## fred73

Caitlin is a gorgeous name   And girls are much more laid back than boys especially 2nd ones...well that is based on my friends experience as sure we will never hae a girl!

My boys are still very cheeky and both sleeping through the night is a real Luxury   Luke is about to walk (2 steps yesterday   ) and Joshua got into his first fight at nursery last week   When I told him he should not hurt his friends, he said Finlay is not my friend! Just hoping his lack of treats as punishment has done the trick!

Hows William enjoying being a big brother? Is he due to go to school in September or has he started already? Can't see your signature and can't remember how much older than Joshua he is.

Hope you are enjoying lots of cuddles


----------



## joeyrella

I can't believe Luke is walking already! The 'not my friend' comment is exactly the type of response William would come out with - boys are so literal about things. William starts school in September, I'm not sure if I am looking forward to it, or dreading it.


----------



## Winegum

Hello ladies

Gosh it's been a long time!  

Congratulations to Joeyrella and Amythyst.

As some of you have seem from my signature, I was also blessed with a second pregnancy and gave birth to another baby girl in December 2014.  She's 4 months old now.  We are so lucky!

A big hello to everyone - what a long way we've all come.


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hi everyone

I didn't realise it had been so long since I had logged on here.  I blame ********!

Congratulations to Fred and Winegum on your new addititons.

Our 2nd DD arrived at 37 weeks last September.  I can't believe she is 7 months old already!  She is adorable, but is very hard work compared to our easy going DD1.  My active  labour was only 39 minutes so it was a very rapid entrance to the world which took us all by surprise!

I'm glad to hear that everyone is well.

xx


----------

